# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  FOWLR de 500 litros

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como sabem decidi remontar o meu aquário. Agora que tenho quase todos os corais entregues, aqui ficam algumas ideias do que quero fazer. Como é óbvio conto com os inputs de todos.

Aqui fica o novo setup (que vou actualizando à medida que vá acrescentando equipamentos e vivos):

Aquário principal - 175x60x50 cm
Sump - 100x30x40 cm
Refúgio - 50x50x30 cm (refúgio superior com DSB 13 cm e macroalgas)

Rocha Viva - aprox. 80 kg
Refrigerador: Frimar (Fernando Ribeiro 3/4 HP)
Escumador - Deltec AP851
Aquecimento: Jagger 2 x 300W
Reposição - Osmoregulador Tunze
Reactor de Kalkwasser - Deltec KM500
Iluminação: Calha Hailea 4x80W T5
Circulação Principal: 1 Tunze Turbelle Classic 4002 (3700 l/h) + 1 Turbelle Classic 2002 (2400 l/h) + Turbelle Nano Stream 6045 (4500 l/h) + 2 Turbelle 7400/2 (4000 l/h)
Retorno - Iwaki MD 40Rx 4500 litros/hora (ligada a 2 SCWD´s. Estes estão ligados a 4 dispersores)
1 Ozonizador 300 mg ligado a Escumador
1 Reactor de Fosfatos (silica para secar o ar antes da entrada no Ozonizador)
1 Filtro de Areia Resun FBF-1000
1 UV DIY 55W

Vivos:

1 Casal de Chrysiptera cyanea (donzelas)
9 Amphiprion ocellaris
2 Lysmata seticaudata

Para já é o que tenho planeado... Aguardo os Vossos comentários.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam as respostas possíveis a algumas questões colocadas pelo Luis Delgado que passei para aqui...




> 1- Já pensaste na lista e tipo de equipamentos a usar? Desta vez, provavelmente, irás usar um reactor de areia para lidar com os nitratos?


Ainda não tinha pensado nisso!!! Entretanto estive a ver e se calhar vou optar por um Nitrate Filter da Deltec - alguma sugestão?




> 2- Estás a pensar acabar com o reactor de cálcio? Ou apenas reduzir o nível de dissolução da media, para suportar o crescimento do esqueleto dos peixes?


Desmontei o reactor de Ca - penso que não se justifica. Vou manter o reactor de Kalk




> 3- Estás a pensar colocar algumas anémonas, desta vez, para uns palhaços?


Em principio vou ficar com os ocellaris. Não estava a pensar colocar nenhum coral, até porque a iluminação que idealizei para este aquário será apenas para iluminar os peixes - 4x80W (2 actinicas e 2 brancas)




> 4- Estás a pensar adicionar DSB ou vais continuar com o substrato actual?


estava a pensar manter o substrato actual, mas ainda é um ponto em aberto uma vez que vou reduzir significativamente a capacidade de desnitrificação de todo o sistema e temo algum desiquilibrio! 




> 5- Como estás a pensar lidar com o consumo adicional de oxigénio que irás registar no aquário? Vais reforçar os escumadores ou adicionar uma coluna de oxigenação de água?


Mais uma excelente questão - penso que o escumador que tenho é muito bom e ajudará muito nessa questão. No entanto vou adicionar um ozonizador que me manterá o ORP a níveis aceitáveis.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - venham daí as Vossas ideias

----------


## Luis Marçal

> Olá,
> 1 Ozonizador 300 mg ligado a Escumador
> 1 Reactor de Fosfatos (silica para secar o ar antes da entrada no Ozonizador)
> 
> Para já é o que tenho planeado... Aguardo os Vossos comentários.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas Diogo,

O reactor de fosfatos vai mesmo ser necessário, visto que a sua principal função é de secar o ar antes da entrada no Ozonizador? :Admirado:  

O que realmente quero dizer, é se é necessário essa aplicação antes de exprimentares um ligação do ar directamente ao Ozono.

Como já deves ter reparado agora também tenho um Ozonizador (esta no interior do movel do aquario).... ele depois de estabelecer o limite que pretendes.... raramente vai ser "activado". É o que acontece no meu caso.

Podes sempre exprimentar... Claro que se o ar entrar completamente seco, a sua eficacia aumenta... :SbOk2:

----------


## João Magano

:Olá:  Diogo,


FOWLV  :EEK!:  Que significa o "V" ?

Uma variação de *F*ish *O*nly *W*ith *L*ive *R*ock ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Num aquário só de peixes penso ser fundamental 4 situações:
- Excelente oxigenação ( circulação + escumação + ozono )
- Boa nitrificação e desnitrificação ( uma DSB remota e um refugio com Chaetomorpha ajuda e deverias repensar a sua desactivação ); os peixes Borboleta são muito sensíveis aos nitratos
- Quarentena rígida,1 mês com tratamento de hiposaalinidade, de todos os peixes que vieres a introduzir. Deves deixar o teu aquário actual sem nenhum peixe durante 1 mês, para assegurar que não ficam peixes portadores de doenças. 
- Usar uma salinidade mais baixa, na ordem dos 1.017 a 1.019 no aquario principal .Facilita a osmorregulação e consequentemente diminui o stress e gasto de energia. Ajuda no controlo de doenças embora aqui o melhor seja a quarentena para não as introduzir.

A quarentena bem feita de peixes grandes é mais fácil de dizer do que fazer porque precisa de aquarios relativamente grandes em função das espécies que queremos introduzir. Também as TPA necessárias para baixar e subir a salinidade dão trabalho. Depois não é fácil fazer só um peixe de cada vez , o que seria ideal para evitar o stress, mas o problema é que a introdução de certas espécies no aquário principal é complicada a não ser que seja simultanea para evitar lutas graves.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu concordo com o Rui especialmente quanto a DSB remota  :Pracima:  
O DSB no aqua principal num FO torna-se problema nao so por causa do acumulo de detrito mas porque muitos deles comem invertebrados que normalmente usamos como equipa de limpeza num recife.

Eu tambem acho que colocar todos os peixes duma vez nao e boa ideia na minha opiniao. Como vais usar RV nao e possivel tratar no aqua principal doenca mesmo usando o metodo de "hyposalinity" pois vais matar toda a fauna/infauna no aqua. 




> Usar uma salinidade mais baixa, na ordem dos 1.017 a 1.019 no aquario principal .Facilita a osmorregulação e consequentemente diminui o stress e gasto de energia. Ajuda no controlo de doenças embora aqui o melhor seja a quarentena para não as introduzir.


Aqui embora seja comum muitos terem a salinidade mais baixa para controlar doencas ainda nao viu nenhuma evidencia disso e embora seja benefico na osmoregulação a longo prazo nao acho benefico especialmente para a fauna do aqua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo,
> FOWLV  Que significa o "V" ?
> 
> Uma variação de *F*ish *O*nly *W*ith *L*ive *R*ock ?


Claro!!! É para reforçar que é feito com Rocha mesmo viva - "L" de live e "V" de viva!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> O reactor de fosfatos vai mesmo ser necessário, visto que a sua principal função é de secar o ar antes da entrada no Ozonizador? 
> 
> O que realmente quero dizer, é se é necessário essa aplicação antes de exprimentares um ligação do ar directamente ao Ozono.


O reactor de fosfatos não passa de um tubo onde colocar a silica. Não custa nada e aumenta a performance do ozonizador evitando cheiros!




> - Boa nitrificação e desnitrificação ( uma DSB remota e um refugio com Chaetomorpha ajuda e deverias repensar a sua desactivação ); os peixes Borboleta são muito sensíveis aos nitratos


Pois... assim sendo vou manter o meu refúgio e colocar apenas chaetomorpha!




> - Quarentena rígida,1 mês com tratamento de hiposaalinidade, de todos os peixes que vieres a introduzir. Deves deixar o teu aquário actual sem nenhum peixe durante 1 mês, para assegurar que não ficam peixes portadores de doenças.


Mais uma boa dica (dificil de concretizar!!!). Para a efectivar, vou ter que vender todos os peixes! Tencionava manter os palhaços e o casal de donzelas... será que não há uma alma caridosa que lhes dê guarida!




> - Usar uma salinidade mais baixa, na ordem dos 1.017 a 1.019 no aquario principal .Facilita a osmorregulação e consequentemente diminui o stress e gasto de energia. Ajuda no controlo de doenças embora aqui o melhor seja a quarentena para não as introduzir.


Uma vez que tenciono introduzir os peixes todos de uma vez e provenientes do mesmo local, vou mesmo aplicar o tratamento de hiposalinidade no aqua principal, pois como sabes, mantendo o refúgio não tenho solução para um aquário de quarentena.

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,

Desculpa mas não tinha visto a tua intervenção.




> Eu tambem acho que colocar todos os peixes duma vez nao e boa ideia na minha opiniao. Como vais usar RV nao e possivel tratar no aqua principal doenca mesmo usando o metodo de "hyposalinity" pois vais matar toda a fauna/infauna no aqua.


Pois é! Mas como não tenho hipotese de ter um aquário de quarentena, não concordas que ao colocar os peixes todos de uma vez, minimizo os riscos?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Uma vez que tenciono introduzir os peixes todos de uma vez e provenientes do mesmo local, vou mesmo aplicar o tratamento de hiposalinidade no aqua principal, pois como sabes, mantendo o refúgio não tenho solução para um aquário de quarentena.
> 
> Abraço e obrigado,
> Diogo


Se vais fazer isto podes esquecer a parte "Live" da rocha...lol

Sera que e possivel o lojista manter os teus peixes por um mes em quarentena em "hyposalinity" ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Se vais fazer isto podes esquecer a parte "Live" da rocha...lol


Pois é!!!! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  




> Sera que e possivel o lojista manter os teus peixes por um mes em quarentena em "hyposalinity" ?


Talvez seja uma boa hipotese... veremos. A não ser possível como farias a introdução tendo em conta estes pressupostos?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Como seria impossivel colocar todos os peixes num aqua de quarentena devido a suas dimensoes eu colocaria os peixes em grupos. Primeiro trataria em quarentena os peixes mais pequenos e menos agressivos ou mais sensiveis e depois faria o mesmo com os maiores. No caso dos cirurgiões eles seriam os ultimos e os colocaria juntos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Como seria impossivel colocar todos os peixes num aqua de quarentena devido a suas dimensoes eu colocaria os peixes em grupos. Primeiro trataria em quarentena os peixes mais pequenos e menos agressivos ou mais sensiveis e depois faria o mesmo com os maiores. No caso dos cirurgiões eles seriam os ultimos e os colocaria juntos.


Ok! Mas os peixes pequenos que tenciono manter são os que já tenho - um casal de donzelas e 7 Ocellaris. Tal como Rui diz, e muito bem, será importante manter o aquário sem peixes para evitar que estes sejam portadores de doenças residentes às quais eles já sejam imunes (exemplo - criptocarium que já tive no aquário e ao qual todos se tornaram imunes).

Não tenciono colocar cirurgiões - apenas borboletas (Chaetodon).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas os peixes pequenos que tenciono manter são os que já tenho - um casal de donzelas e 7 Ocellaris.


Entao neste caso os primeiros a colocar no aqua de Q e tratar-los seria estes e manter o aqua principal sem peixes como o Rui mencionou por pelo menos um mes. 

Sera que a lista dos peixes Borboletas ja esta completa ? 

Usando este metodo vai levar muito mais tempo, mas na minha opiniao seria muito menos "stressful" e evitaria perdas catastroficas.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A imunidade contra o Cryptocarium é apenas transitoria e dura em média 6 meses segundo alguns autores. Além disso é dificil distinguir entre imunidade parcial e infecções subclínicas , isto é, se os peixes eliminaram completamente a doença e esta desapareceu do aquário ou simplesmente a infecção está apenas latente , em níveis muito baixos( devido à imunidade parcial ) , não perceptiveis para o aquariofilista ( um ou 2 "pontos brancos em locais menos visíveis como as branquias.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Entao neste caso os primeiros a colocar no aqua de Q e tratar-los seria estes e manter o aqua principal sem peixes como o Rui mencionou por pelo menos um mes.


Mas esse é o meu PROBLEMA! Não tenho hipotese de ter aqua de quarentena! Para os novos peixes até devo conseguir fazê-la numa loja, mas os que já tenho...




> Sera que a lista dos peixes Borboletas ja esta completa ?


Ainda não! Estou a verificar dispnibilidades, mas para já tenho algumas intenções:

2 ou 3 Chaetodon semilarvatus
1 Chaetodon collare
1 Chaetodon auripes (?)
1 Chaetodon xanthurus (?)
1 Chaetodon auriga (?)
1 Chaetodon larvatus (?)
1 Chelmon rostratus (já está reservado e a comer muito bem)
...

Destes os semilarvatus seriam os maiores em conjunto com o Chelmon rostartus e os outros bastante mais pequenos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A imunidade contra o Cryptocarium é apenas transitoria e dura em média 6 meses segundo alguns autores. Além disso é dificil distinguir entre imunidade parcial e infecções subclínicas , isto é, se os peixes eliminaram completamente a doença e esta desapareceu do aquário ou simplesmente a infecção está apenas latente , em níveis muito baixos( devido à imunidade parcial ) , não perceptiveis para o aquariofilista ( um ou 2 "pontos brancos em locais menos visíveis como as branquias.


Tenho ideia que devo ter no aquário a segunda hipótese, pois por vezes vejo nos hepatus por exemplo 2 ou 3 pontos brancos...

Aproveito para Vos perguntar o que acham de colocar um Nitrate Filter da Deltec (dá para ligar a um controlador Redox)?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas esse é o meu PROBLEMA! Não tenho hipotese de ter aqua de quarentena! Para os novos peixes até devo conseguir fazê-la numa loja, mas os que já tenho...


Humm pensava que o problema era que nao tinhas um aqua bastante grande para tratar da lista completa duma vez so, mas que tinhas aqua de refugio que poderias usar para fazer tratamento ! Bem neste caso tens uma escolha dificil de fazer  :Icon Cry:   Se nao quiseres tirar nenhuma chance entao venderia/daria a alguem que tivesse condicoes para as Donzelas/Ocellaris. 

Os Borboletas sao peixes sensiveis e como disseste e provavel que ainda tenhas Crypto Irritans no teu aqua e a unica maneira de elimina-lo por completo seria por deixar o aqua sem peixo pelo menos um mes.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Os Borboletas sao peixes sensiveis e como disseste e provavel que ainda tenhas Crypto Irritans no teu aqua e a unica maneira de elimina-lo por completo seria por deixar o aqua sem peixo pelo menos um mes.


Pois é... vou ter que arranjar uma solução! Vou ter que deixar o aqua sem peixes durante as férias!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não quero desanimar ninguem...mas...

Quem já mergulhou com eles, sabe o tamanho que estas maravilhas atingem. Não me parecem adequados a um aquario dessas dimensões









Um "casalinho"  :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não quero desanimar ninguem...mas...
> 
> Quem já mergulhou com eles, sabe o tamanho que estas maravilhas atingem. Não me parecem adequados a um aquario dessas dimensões


Não me desanimas!!! Eu vou mesmo colocá-los. A minha experiência diz-me que os peixes crescem sempre de acordo com o espaço que têm... e 500 litros é muita água! Pode ser que exista nanismo nos peixes!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Tenho no meu aquário 5 cirurgiões (que também é um exagero para 500 litros) e vivem muito bem. Aliás quem já foi a minha casa pode atestar como vivem em cardume...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## TEMPLO AQUATICO

Viva Diogo,

se quiseres podes cá deixar os animais. Já conheces as condições por isso estás à vontade.

SD

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Diogo
A rv é muito importante,para ambientares os borboletas...Penso que o Juca tem razão,quanto aos semilarvatus,na minha experiencia nunca colocaria 3 no teu aquário,tive 2 que comiam bem,andavam juntos inicialmente,até que um passou a ficar sempre escondido e só saía para comer...eram grandes! Ambientei-os a comerem num esqueleto de acropora que em seco metia coberto com artémia descongelada até ficar bem aderente e depois  colocava no aqua, era um festim! :SbRequin2:  
  Mas espero que a tua experiência te permita melhores resultados com os borboletas,sei que a tarefa é dificil,mas são estas que valem a pena.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> se quiseres podes cá deixar os animais. Já conheces as condições por isso estás à vontade.


Obrigado! Em principio tenho a questão solucionada.




> Penso que o Juca tem razão,quanto aos semilarvatus,na minha experiencia nunca colocaria 3 no teu aquário,tive 2 que comiam bem,andavam juntos inicialmente,até que um passou a ficar sempre escondido e só saía para comer...eram grandes!


Olá Carlos - em principio colocarei apenas 2 mas o mais pequenos possível.




> Mas espero que a tua experiência te permita melhores resultados com os borboletas,sei que a tarefa é dificil,mas são estas que valem a pena.


Sim... vai ser um bom desafio!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo :Olá: ,




> Aquário de quarentena - 50x50x30 cm (antigo refúgio que irei desmantelar)





> Postado originalmente por Luis Delgado
> 
> 4- Estás a pensar adicionar DSB ou vais continuar com o substrato actual?
> 
> 
> estava a pensar manter o substrato actual, mas ainda é um ponto em aberto uma vez que vou reduzir significativamente a capacidade de desnitrificação de todo o sistema e temo algum desiquilibrio!


Não compreendo porque vais desmontar o teu refúgio, ainda por cima depois de teres retirado tanta RV.
Tens uma DSB maturada nele, e depois com chaetomorpha, seria um excelente exportador de nutriente, e ainda criador de algum alimento vivo para os peixes. Pensa nisso. :SbOk3:  




> Postado originalmente por Luis Delgado
> 
> 1- Já pensaste na lista e tipo de equipamentos a usar? Desta vez, provavelmente, irás usar um reactor de areia para lidar com os nitratos?
> 
> 
> Ainda não tinha pensado nisso!!! Entretanto estive a ver e se calhar vou optar por um Nitrate Filter da Deltec - alguma sugestão?


Penso que a adição de um fluidizdo de areia seria positivo, mas principalmente por causa dos picos de amónia e nitritos. Para os nitratos também  tens na minha opinião a possibilidade de fazer melhor como disse em cima, e ainda tens alguma boa quantidade de RV.
No entanto colocaria as duas coisas, num FO para minimizar os riscos.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Opss, não reparei que já tinham falado sobre isto que escrevi. :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Opss, não reparei que já tinham falado sobre isto que escrevi.


Sim, já tinha decidido que não vou desmontar o refúgio! No entanto um filtro de areia é também uma boa hipótese...

Ainda fiquei com cerca de 60 kg de RV o que para o FO é uma boa quantidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Grande Diogo, aí está uma ideia que queria ter concretizado, infelizmente não pode ser, tenho medo de voltar a ter aquele problemazinho da humidade.... Se conseguisse fechar o aquário aí sim poderia começar a pensar isso de novo!  :Big Grin:  Ah, e coloca-lo num local onde o chão fosse de mosaico. Em todo o caso força nisso, sei que não vais falhar e vais ter um aquário ainda mais bonito do que o que tinhas, eu da minha parte prefiro mesmo os aquários FO!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Então e novidades, não há???

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Então e novidades, não há???


Pouca coisa!

Retirei quase todos os corais do aqua e comecei a idealizar o layout futuro. Na verdade será algo bastante semelhante ao anterior mas com metade da RV.

Fiz uma grande TPA (140 litros - pela primeira vez com água sintética, feita com sal da Red Sea) e fiquei horrorizado com os 140 litros de lama que retirei do aqua apenas por aspirar o areão (que relembro, é de granolemetria grossa - 3/5 mm).

Comecei o layout pelo lado esquerdo (o mais complicado, pois implica esconder as bombas). Tive o cuidado, desta vez de deixar muito espaço atrás das rochas, colocando duas estrtura em eggcrate que permitem não só que não haja tanta deposição de detritos como também que existam espaços para os peixes se resguardarem.

Aqui ficam fotos do estudo para conseguir o final...











Ainda que com os corais que faltam sair (amanhã já vai tudo, pode já observar-se o que quero fazer). Do lado direito vou fazer uma ilha com aquela grande pedra que se pode ver na imagem abaixo....



...para ter muito espaço para os peixes nadarem. 
Agora mais novidades apenas em meados de Agosto, pois vou de Férias!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Então Boas Férias....

----------


## Carlos Gião

Então até amanhã...o suporte da rocha fiz com tubo de pvc construi um andaime com andares,com espaço para esconder as bombas e boa circulação

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Antes de mais felicito pela originalidade do projecto sendo um dos poucos aquários do género neste forum, e na minha opinião muito interessante de se manter do ponto de vista comportamental de peixes.

Relativamente aos equipamentos apenas quero deixar uma nota de experiência no que se refere a desnitirificadores.

De todos os que trabalhei (enxofre ou alcool) deu mau resultado. Muito mau resultado. Os entupimentos das tubagens são muito frequentes, crescimento excessivo de bactérias que produzem uma espécie de goma por todo o sistema, e desaconselho para sistemas pequenos abaixo de 20000 litros. Os desnitrificadores pequenos de enxofre (2/3 litros de enxofre) de acordo com o que vi são ideais para aquários de 10000 litros. Em aquários pequenos dá asneira. Não é uma questão de marcas ou de utilizador é uma questão de tentativa de adopção de um sistema que funciona em sistemas grandes mas em sistemas pequenos deixa ainda muito a desejar. O areão que irás por e a rocha qb devem ser suficientes para deesnitrificar.

Relativamente aos semilarvatus acho a ideia muito engraçada e bonito. De todos os que tive cá apenas consegui juntar dois. No que vi tinha algo a ver com as riscas laterais que devem indicar (acho eu) o sexo do peixe. Com riscas iguais não funcionou nunca. O ataque era imediato. Por outro lado fico de boca aberta em importadores grandes onde vejo 7, 8, 9 semilarvatus em um tanque grande (500 litros) sem problemas nenhuns e todos a comer durante várias semanas!! É um mistério ainda. Talvez a densidade diminua a agressão, mas não implicando a diminuição de stress dos peixes (acho eu).

Oxigenação - De acordo com vários autores a oxigenação de um aquário é feito principalmente na rocha e nas trocas gasosas da mesma e da superficie da água com o ar. O escumador tem um papel importante mas não fulcral. A rocha sim será fundamental. Não tendo rocha, aí o sistema está mais próximo do sistema de uma loja/importador onde deve haver circulação, colunas secas (para oxigenar a água à saída de equipamentos como filtro de areia fluidizado que consomem o O2 a quase zero) e escumação de sobra para todos e mais alguns.

O ozonizador é sem dúvida uma muito boa ideia.

Força com  o novo aqua.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Brian,




> Relativamente aos equipamentos apenas quero deixar uma nota de experiência no que se refere a desnitirificadores.


Não conto usar um desnitrificador! A desnitrificação será feita pela DSB do refúgio e pela RV.





> O areão que irás por e a rocha qb devem ser suficientes para deesnitrificar.


Não vou colocar mais areão. O que tenho é de 3/4 mm no aqua principal e é meramente estético - permite-me ter muita circulação sem problemas. Acho que mesmonum aqua de peixes a circulação tem um papel muito importante, promovendo as trocas gasosas com o exterior, aumentando assim a oxigenação da água.

No refúgio tenho uma DSB (aragamax) com 2 anos com 50x50 cm de 13/14 cm de altura.




> Relativamente aos semilarvatus acho a ideia muito engraçada e bonito. De todos os que tive cá apenas consegui juntar dois. No que vi tinha algo a ver com as riscas laterais que devem indicar (acho eu) o sexo do peixe. Com riscas iguais não funcionou nunca. O ataque era imediato. Por outro lado fico de boca aberta em importadores grandes onde vejo 7, 8, 9 semilarvatus em um tanque grande (500 litros) sem problemas nenhuns e todos a comer durante várias semanas!! É um mistério ainda.


Pois... tens mais um deafio em mãos!!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  Eu gostaria de colocar pelo menos 3... :yb663:  

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tal como disse acima hoje sairam mais 10 corais, ficando apenas a acropora staghorn grande que só no dia 4 vai fazer uma viagem até Aveiro!

Aqui fica uma foto geral...



Tenho dúvidas se retiro a coralina do vidro traseiro! O que acham? Talvez seja bom uma coisa mais uniforme para realçar mais os peixes...

Entretanto a listagem dos Peixes (desejada) é a seguinte:

1 Casal de Chrysiptera cyanea (donzelas) - já no aqua
9 Amphiprion ocellaris - já no aqua
1 Chelmon rostratus (já está reservado e a comer muito bem)
3 ou 4 Chaetodon semilarvatus
2 Chaetodon xanthurus
1 Chaetodon collare
1 Chaetodon auriga

Este é o objectivo... veremos o que se consegue! Estou como é óbvio aberto a sugestões.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas diogo

disseste que tavas aberto a sugestoes e entao um anjo???????? :Icon Cry:  
nao me digas que um sistema desses nao vai albergar pelo menos um centropyge??? :Coradoeolhos:  

cumprimentos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Miguel,




> disseste que tavas aberto a sugestoes e entao um anjo???????? 
> nao me digas que um sistema desses nao vai albergar pelo menos um centropyge???


Tudo vai depender da compatibilidade dos Chaetodons - se tudo correr pelo melhor em principio não conto colocar anjos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo nao notei mas ja pensas-te em usar UV ? Como os Borboletas vao ser tratados como preventativa nao vejo problema, mas se nao puderes remover e tratar as Donzelas/Ocellaris penso que seria boa ideia colocar UV !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo nao notei mas ja pensas-te em usar UV ? Como os Borboletas vao ser tratados como preventativa nao vejo problema, mas se nao puderes remover e tratar as Donzelas/Ocellaris penso que seria boa ideia colocar UV !


Realmente não falei no assunto! Mas sim vou usar uma UV de 55W (DIY - já está a ser manufacturada na Redfish)

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - vou actualizar o setup

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Deixo-Vos um vídeo que encontrei no youtube, onde se podem ver pelo menos 4 espécies de Borboletas...



Chaetodon plebius (com a sua fabulosa mancha azul sobre o corpo amarelo)
Chaetodon auriga
Chaetodon lunula
Chaetodon lunnulatus

Não consegui informações sobre o aquário, mas não me parece muito grande!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Eu não retirava a coralina. :SbOk: 


      Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Eu não retirava a coralina....


Concordo plenamente :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Passados 15 dias (as minhas férias) ao chegar a casa constactei que o aqua está me grande forma. temendo um ataque de algas, deixei apenas ligadas com os timers as T5 actinicas e as PC´s de 6500K. 

Com este cuidado e com uma grande circulação, consegui evitar o aparecimento de algas devidos às grandes mexidas no sistema.

Aqui fica uma foto do refúgio (q como disse, vou manter) e uma foto geral apenas com a iluminação mencionada acesa...



De notar uma nova alga vermelha, oferta do Paulo Marinheiro.



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Reparei logo nessa alga vermelha....sabes de que espécie é ?

Quando fizeres uma poda, cravo-te um bocado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi,




> Reparei logo nessa alga vermelha....sabes de que espécie é ?
> 
> Quando fizeres uma poda, cravo-te um bocado.


Não me lembro da espécie, mas acho que o Paulo sabe (segundo ele, é bastante rara). Ofereço-te a parte mais pequena que está em baixo - segundo o Paulo cresce bastante rápido...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado, Diogo  :SbOk3:  , mas nem preciso tanto. 1 pé ou 2 e já dá para arrancar no refúgio

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Bom, não sou bem eu que digo. :Coradoeolhos:  ....aqui há umas duas semanas havia um tópico onde colocaram uma série de bases de dados de peixes, corais e também uma de algas( se a memória não me escapa foi até o Júlio que colocou esse link da base de dados das algas marinhas). Estou a tentar encontrar o tópico em questão mas ainda não consegui, porque também não me lembro do nome!! :yb665:  
Era aí que dizia a espécie e à frente da descrição com o nome e fotografia
dizia - (_rarely seen_)
No meu aquário tenho uma colónia bastante grande e que me cresce a grande velocidade!
O zebrassoma flavescens e o hepatus são completamente apanhados por ela. :Coradoeolhos:  


      Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## João M Monteiro

Paulo,

Vê lá se era este link

http://www.saltcorner.com/sections/g.../algaepage.htm, 

e se estamos a falar da _Botrycladia uvaria_

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Exactamente!! :Pracima:  
_Botryocladia uvaria_ 



    Abraço,

 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O Diogo (que tem mais jeito do que eu para a fotografia :Coradoeolhos:  ) se arranjar uma boa foto dela,(eu tentarei também, mas sou um nabo nas fotos) será mais um exemplar para a nossa base da algas...!  



   Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## João M Monteiro

> O Diogo (que tem mais jeito do que eu para a fotografia ) se arranjar uma boa foto dela,(eu tentarei também, mas sou um nabo nas fotos) será mais um exemplar para a nossa base da algas...!


Boa ideia !

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Nossa, agora que eu vi que vc desmontou seu coral reef....que pena, era muito bonito

Eu achei que é muito peixe pra 500L.....todos os semilarvatus que vi para vender por aqui eram todos muitos grandes. Vamos ver se vc acha os pequenos

Eu tiraria as calcareas do fundo e passaria silicone preto, para realçar as cores dos peixes

Abraços e boa sorte na nova montagem

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi Roberto,




> Eu achei que é muito peixe pra 500L.....todos os semilarvatus que vi para vender por aqui eram todos muitos grandes. Vamos ver se vc acha os pequenos


Este será um aquário que vai viver do movimento e cor que os peixes possam dar! Assim, a quantidade é importante. Claro que não vou descorar que tenham boas condições, mas confesso que vou abusar um pouco...

Já consegui arranjar pelo menos um semilarvatus pequeno...! Espero conseguir arranjar mais!




> Eu tiraria as calcareas do fundo e passaria silicone preto, para realçar as cores dos peixes


Já pensei nisso!!! O preto realmente realça mais a cor dos peixes! Mas para quê colocar silicone preto??!! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Já pensei nisso!!! O preto realmente realça mais a cor dos peixes! Mas para quê colocar silicone preto??!!


Para as calcareas não nascerem mais  :SbSourire:    Sem silicone vc tem que ficar raspando as calcareas sempre

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Roberto - mas para colocar silicone preto no vidro será necessário retirar toda a água o que agora já não vou fazer!




> O Diogo (que tem mais jeito do que eu para a fotografia ) se arranjar uma boa foto dela,(eu tentarei também, mas sou um nabo nas fotos) será mais um exemplar para a nossa base da algas...!


Aqui fica a foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ficou boa...!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois hoje foi dia de trabalho no aqua! Resolvi alterar o layout pois não estava muito satisfeito com o que tinha anteriormente...

Retirei bastante Rv do lado esquerdo e fiz um túnel do lado direito:











Os ocellaris desde que estão no aqua grande (há mais ou menos 3 semanas), têm crescido muito...



Arrumei também a sump - coloquei o reactor de Kalk do lado direito, montei uma UV de 54W e um ozonizador de 300 mg ligado a um controlador de ORP. Quando medi o ORP tinha (depois das mexidas no aqua) um valor muito baixo - 130.

Liguei também uma bomba de ar de 200 l/h a um secador de ar - um tubo com cerca de 250 g de silica em gel.







E são estas a novidades. Se tudo correr bem na Quarta-Feira entrarão os 2 primeiros peixe Borboleta, mais propriamente um Chaetodon auriga e um collare.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Diogo
Penso que mesmo sendo um aquario de peixes vai ficar muito pobre so com essa rocha. Tas com ideias de ficar so com essa rocha?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Marcos,




> Penso que mesmo sendo um aquario de peixes vai ficar muito pobre so com essa rocha. Tas com ideias de ficar so com essa rocha?


Sim... para já estou satisfeito com o efeito final, que diga-se, as fotos não transmitem a realidade! Eventualmente arranjarei uns reefplates, mas só depois de entrarem os peixes e ver o efeito final.

Entretanto em apenas algumas horas e com o ozonizador ligado, o ORP já está em 325!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Já pensaste em macro-alga ? Nos aquários de recife são chatas porque invadem o espaço dos corais, mas num fish-only...dão cor, naturalidade e não trazem problemas (com algumas excepções, naturalmente)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Já pensaste em macro-alga ?


Claro! E sem dúvida que vou colocar. Estou apenas à espera que chegue a calha nova para que não existam muitas diferenças na iluminação que poderá causar danos às algas.

Em principio vou colocar halimeda (a que tu me vais arranjar!!!), talvez uma ou outra espécia e de caulerpa e por fim a alga vermelha que o Paulo me arranjou.

Entretanto a minha estrela que em tempos tinha perdido 4 das 5 patas, voltou a aparecer (mesmo depois de todas as mudanças e saída de RV)...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Tenho aqui um bocado de halimeda (no refúgio) que já está com uma boa altura e vai ficar gira aí no teu aqua

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Tenho aqui um bocado de halimeda (no refúgio) que já está com uma boa altura e vai ficar gira aí no teu aqua


Vou buscar!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Entretanto a minha estrela que em tempos tinha perdido 4 das 5 patas, voltou a aparecer (mesmo depois de todas as mudanças e saída de RV)...


Grande sobrevivente :Palmas:  ..ainda bem que anda por aí e está com óptimo aspecto!!! :Pracima:  


    Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Vou buscar!!!


E fui mesmo...!

Aproveitei a entrada da Halimeda do João (obrigado João) que ficou em baixo e coloquei no aqua principal, alguns pés que descobri no refúgio, bem como a alga vermelha vinda de casa do Marinheiro!

Aqui fica a foto geral...



Preciso de colocar mais coisas... o que sugerem?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Um esqueleto de gorgónia (das grandes), a fazer o fundo ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Um esqueleto de gorgónia (das grandes), a fazer o fundo ?


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Nem acredito que deste essa opção!!!! Deve ficar... horrivel...!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora a sério, não me parece que fique com um ar muito natural, não achas?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Por incrível que possa parecer....já vi uma aí com uns 50x50cms num fish-only de um aquário americano e ficava bem

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Por incrível que possa parecer....já vi uma aí com uns 50x50cms num fish-only de um aquário americano e ficava bem


Ok... mas eu não ponho!!!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Em tempos a halimeda que tinha no aqua era de folha muito pequena. Tanto a que tinha por cá, como a que o João me trouxe é de folha larga - será que não há ninguém que tenha a de folha mais pequena?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu...halimeda é comigo mesmo ....

Se soubesse que querias, tinha-te levado também dessa. Arranjo-te amanhã, se nos encontramos (mas só tenho "bocados" a arrancar da RV)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> ...Arranjo-te amanhã, se nos encontramos (mas só tenho "bocados" a arrancar da RV)


Ficar-lhe-ei muito agradecido!!! 

Só não me tragas é nenhum esqueleto de gorgónia!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

´Tá bem. Levo-te só as duas aiptasias grandes que tenho no refúgio.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

João - a halimeda fica para o próximo fds! Hoje não vou ter contigo!

Entretanto gostava de ter algumas opiniões - para evitar possíveis problemas com os peixes, estava a pensar reduzir a salinidade para valores próximos dos 1019 (tal como o Rui F Almeida sugeriu). 

A minha questão é, uma vez que tenho de momento a salinidade em 1025, em quantos dias deverei fazer esse abaixamento para os 1019, não pondo em causa a qualidade de vida dos ocellaris e donzelas que já habitam o aquário?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Em minha opinião o modo mais adequado é ir tirando 2 ou 3 litros de agua do aquário por dia, e deixar o sistema naturalmente repor a quantidade de agua com o sistema normal de reposição.

----------


## João M Monteiro

A sugestão de Júlio é segura mas, a meu ver, muito conservadora e muito morosa. É um processo de longas semanas.

Especialmente se pensarmos que nos tratamentos/quarentenas em hiposalinidade se baixa de .025 para 0.09 em poucas horas sem reacções adversas dos peixes (subir é que tem que ser mais lento, uma vez que "obriga" o sistema respiratório - especialmente as branqueas -dos peixes a trabalhar mais para expelir o sal)

Mesmo sendo conservador, penso que não arriscas se retirares 20 lts de água salgada e repuseres doce, a correr devagar em mangueira de ar. Depois medes.

Ao fim de 3-4 dias repetes a operação, até atingir o resultado desejado.

Nota que a meu ver até pode ser mais rápido, mas estou - ainda - a ser conservador. Repito que se se tratasse de uma subida de salinidade, aconselhava um processo mais lento (talvez como o que o Júlio sugeriu)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelas sugestões. Na verdade eu estava a pensar fazer algo no meio das duas sugestões! Pensava tirar 10 litros de água do aquário e colocar 10 litros de água doce. No entanto estava a pensar fazer isto em dias consecutivos... o que acham?

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - João - basta responderes uma vez...!!! Não é assim que marcas a tua posição! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu recentemente removi 26.5 lts. do meu aqua e substitui com agua fresca porque minha densidade estava a 1.029 e fiz isso em 40 minutos sem nenhum dano ao aqua. Nao vejo necessidade de fazer isso com pressa no teu caso Diogo, dois dias e um bom alvo na minha opiniao.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

So queria alertar para o seguinte aspecto na descida da densidade...




> 


Julgo que ainda tens a estrela, pelo que tenho algumas dúvidas que ela volte a ressentir-se... e quem sabe até morrer  :Admirado:  
Acho 1.019 um pouco baixo para a estrela... mas...  :yb665:   :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo, também não sei qual será o efeito nas macroalgas, principalmente na halimeda, com essa descida.


      Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## João M Monteiro

> PS - João - basta responderes uma vez...!!! Não é assim que marcas a tua posição!


Eheheh não tinha reparado. Já apaguei a duplicada

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Hugo,

Tens toda a razão! Vou ver quem pode ficar com ela...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

E o resto da bicharada da rocha viva? Suportarão bem a baixa densidade?Não ficará a rocha bastante afectada?Porque de todos os organismos que temos no aquario a bicharada mais pequena que habita a rocha, assim como as respectivas bactérias são as que mais sofrem com a variação de densidade. Resistirão à baixa densidade?

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> E o resto da bicharada da rocha viva? Suportarão bem a baixa densidade?Não ficará a rocha bastante afectada?Porque de todos os organismos que temos no aquario a bicharada mais pequena que habita a rocha, assim como as respectivas bactérias são as que mais sofrem com a variação de densidade. Resistirão à baixa densidade?


Pois... não sei! Tenho a impressão que vão ter que resistir!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

E acabou de chegar uma encomenda...



2 Nanostream 6055 e um Multicontroler 7095! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Como é óbvio fui a casa e coloquei-as de imediato no aqua...



Pelo que pude observar retirando uma das 7400/2 (a do lado direito) a circulação parece-me agora excessiva e sendo assim em principio ficarei apenas com as 2 novas bombas e com a nanostream 6045 que já tinha. Estas em conjunto como retorno fazem uma circulação eficiente para o FO.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois hoje tal como previsto chegaram os meus 2 primeiros peixes... um auriga e um collare!

Aqui ficam as primeiras fotos...

Em aclimatização...



Já dentro do aqua...







Como é óbvio ainda não comem, mas posso dizer-Vos que de imediato os 2 começaram a bicar em alguns restos de pocilloporas que tenho espalhadas pelo aqua. O auriga já bicou e tratou de algumas aiptasias!



Por fim deixo-Vos uma foto geral...



Entretanto antes de colocar os peixes troquei alguma água salgada por água doce. Troquei 40 litros e desci apenas de 1025 para 1024.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

LINDOS!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:  


   Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> LINDOS!!  
> 
> 
>    Abraço


Sem nenhuma duvida  :Pracima:  
Ja tive um Auriga quando iniciei com FO e foi bem facil ele se adaptar a comida preparada.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Muito bonitos. Parabéns e boa sorte :Pracima:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Pois hoje tal como previsto chegaram os meus 2 primeiros peixes... um auriga e um collare!
> 
> Como é óbvio ainda não comem, mas posso dizer-Vos que de imediato os 2 começaram a bicar em alguns restos de pocilloporas que tenho espalhadas pelo aqua. O auriga já bicou e tratou de algumas aiptasias!


Bonitos peixes, Diogo a ver se eles não dão cabo da pocilopora da bomba, ainda quero tirar uma muda disso.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários! De facto estou muito satisfeito com os peixes!




> Bonitos peixes, Diogo a ver se eles não dão cabo da pocilopora da bomba, ainda quero tirar uma muda disso.


Acho que não! A bomba está atrás das RV e eles gostam mais de andar à frente!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, parecem bem pequenos os peixitos ... São lindos. Ao vivo devem ser um espetáculo.

Agora diz-me uma coisa. não ias raspar a coralina no fundo? sinceramente não gosto de ver, mas pode ser só das fotos ...

Abraços,


R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, parecem bem pequenos os peixitos ...


Têm um bom tamanho! Penso que têm entre 7 ou 8 cm cada.




> Agora diz-me uma coisa. não ias raspar a coralina no fundo? sinceramente não gosto de ver, mas pode ser só das fotos ...


Já pensei nisso! As fotos não ajudam - ao vivo fica bem melhor e por isso estou indeciso. Até porque rapidamente começa de novo a crescer e vai dar uma trabalheira desgraçada manter o vidro limpo...!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje quando cheguei a casa dei comida as peixes... e para meu grande espanto ambos os borboleta comeram um pouco de uma mistura de Mysis, Plancton, Cyclops e Marine Mix!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Parece que para já estou sorte!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Recordo que para já tenho a salinidade a 1023 - acabei de baixar mais, a UV de 55W ligada 12 horas e o ozonizador a bombar em conjunto com o controlador, colocando o ORP acima dos 400!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Então e as Nanostream... o que achas!?!?
é notória a diferença para as 6045??

Já agora podes dizer-me onde as compraste??

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Então e as Nanostream... o que achas!?!?
> é notória a diferença para as 6045??
> 
> Já agora podes dizer-me onde as compraste??


As 6055 deitam mais 1000 l/h que as 6045 e de facto essa diferença, faz toda a diferença (desculpem a redundância). Na verdade o caudal de 5500 l/h é na minha opinião adequado ao tamanho das bombas (que são iguais) e com isso a pressão é maior. Penso que funcionam bastante bem! Como é óbvio o meu objectivo agora é outro e necessito de menos corrente. A compra como disse acima, centrou-se essencialmente no factor estético, que sem dúvida é uma das maiores mais valias destes equipamentos (são muito pequenas e escondem-se de uma forma muito simples).

Foram compradas numa loja online do ebay, mais concretamente nesta:

http://stores.ebay.com/aqua-2004

Eles vendem apenas o kit com o Multicontrolador que no meu caso não tinha grande utilidade para um aqua de peixes (por isso o vendi).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Hoje quando cheguei a casa dei comida as peixes... e para meu grande espanto ambos os borboleta comeram um pouco de uma mistura de Mysis, Plancton, Cyclops e Marine Mix!!  
> 
> Parece que para já estou sorte!!!


São boas notícias. 

Penso que o C. auriga não seria problemático, porque é "boa boca". Nesse aspecto, um dos melhores borboletas, sem dúvida (além de resistente).
Já o C. collare é mais delicado e também mais esquisito a comer. Deve ter visto o outro a começar a comer e... resolveu experimentar.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Penso que o C. auriga não seria problemático, porque é "boa boca". Nesse aspecto, um dos melhores borboletas, sem dúvida (além de resistente).
> Já o C. collare é mais delicado e também mais esquisito a comer. Deve ter visto o outro a começar a comer e... resolveu experimentar.


Sem dúvida João! Ontem antes de me deitar resolvi deitar um pouco do granulado da Dainichi... o auriga comeu!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Diogo
Esses peixes muito facilmente comem ameijoa, ou berbigão aberto e miolo de camarão.
Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Esses peixes muito facilmente comem ameijoa, ou berbigão aberto e miolo de camarão.


Obrigado Paulo - vou experimentar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se tudo correr bem já no início de Setembro irão entrar alguns exemplares dos seguintes... (ainda tenho muitas dúvidas e gostava de opiniões):



Chaetodon lunula - este é já uma certeza!



Chaetodon madagaskariensis - ainda estou a investigar os seus hábitos.



Chaetodon melannotus - aparentemente fácil de manter em aquário



Chaetodon pelewensis - também uma espécie que aparentemente facilmente aceita comida!



Chaetodon plebeius - tenho muitas dúvidas em relação a este!



Chaetodon semilarvatus - uma certeza - o problema é arranjá-los!



Chaetodon vagabundus - aparentemente fáceis de manter em aquário



Chaetodon xanthurus - também me parece possível manter.

Tinha também a ideia de colocar um larvatus mas pelo que pude ver até agora é quase impossível de manter em cativeiro!
Depois entrará também um Chelmon rostratus.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Chaetodon lunula - este é já uma certeza!


Excelente opção. Muito resistente (quase ao nível do auriga) e, na minha opinião, muito bonito.




> Chaetodon madagaskariensis - ainda estou a investigar os seus hábitos.


Não tenho info




> Chaetodon melannotus - aparentemente fácil de manter em aquário


No http://www.wetwebmedia.com/Goodchaetodon.htm classificam-no como resistente, mas seguramente tens andado por lá a investigar...




> Chaetodon pelewensis - também uma espécie que aparentemente facilmente aceita comida!


Dizem ser muito difícil. De padrão semelhante tens o Chaetodon punctatofasciatus, que é bem mais fácil de manter




> Chaetodon plebeius - tenho muitas dúvidas em relação a este!


Não tenho info




> Chaetodon semilarvatus - uma certeza - o problema é arranjá-los!


Acho que o teu aquário é pequeno para este peixe, mas... sei que isso não influirá minimamente na decisão que já tomaste.




> Chaetodon vagabundus - aparentemente fáceis de manter em aquário


De acordo




> Chaetodon xanthurus - também me parece possível manter.


Idem




> Tinha também a ideia de colocar um larvatus mas pelo que pude ver até agora é quase impossível de manter em cativeiro!


Este, só mesmo que quiseres manter umas quantas Acroporas...

E que tal um tinkeri ou um ephippium (embora esta também fique grande...)?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Obrigado pelo teu feedback. 
É curioso que o Chaetodon pelewensis neste site:

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...TOKEN=77084407

Dizem ser fácil de manter e que aceita quase todos os tipos de comida em cativeiro!




> E que tal um tinkeri ou um ephippium (embora esta também fique grande...)?


O tinkeri não lhe acho muita piada e o ephippium, pelo que pude ler, cresce mesmo muito e rapidamente!

Só agora vi no link que colocaste, que o collare fica melhor aos pares!!! Vou ter que comprar outro... :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  Curiosa é também a descrição do lunula:

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/raccoon.htm


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva 
Da informação que tenho, são de dificuldade média ,menos o bluespot que lhe dão um grau de dificuldade maior,fazendo no entanto a ressalva de que alguns pesquisadores não o classificam com alimentação restrita a corais duros (o de Madagascar não tenho info).
 Quanto a tamanho não deveriam ter menos de 5 cm,pois são mais dificeis de manter (alguns capturados com cianeto :SbPoiss:  ) bem como os adultos grandes que viajam pior,logo os melhores são os adultos jovens,que penso que são os que já tens.
 Tive problemas com alguns borboletas ,nomeadamente paucifasciatus,que após comerem lindamente  e estarem uns dias em aparente boa condição ,apareciam mortos...
 Peixes lindos,que aparecem nas "revistas" têm de ter uma casa à altura,não te dou sugestões (era atrevimento...),mas como criativo que és,vais melhorar o layout certamente...ou as fotos!
Um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Este _Chaetodon melannotus_ é muito bonito! :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Para dar aí um arranjo no layout, já pensaste em experimentar uma colónia de "fire corals" (Milleporina) - http://www.wetwebmedia.com/millepor.htm

Acredito que os borboletas não o comessem e dava mais "corpo" a esse aquário.

Ideia maluca ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Uma das coisas porque é recomendável usar fato completo (manga e perna) no nosso mergulho no Red Sea, é precisamente este coral.

Trata-se de um coral extremamente urticante, nada recomendável de mexer com as mãos desprotegidas.

Nunca observei "borboletas" tocarem neste tipo de coral.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Daí ter-me lembrado deste "bicho". Além de que não tem particulares exigências, pelo que o teu (novo) set-up deve dar

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou com o Carlos o Chaetodon plebeius come exclusivamente polipos de corais, o evitaria.

Chaetodon madagaskariensis nao encontro no meu livro de "Angelfishes & Butteflyfishes" de Scott Michael, os que sao parecidos a tua foto e o Chaetodon mertensii e Chaetodon paucifasciatus, ambos se ajustem relaivamente bem a captividade.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Para dar aí um arranjo no layout, já pensaste em experimentar uma colónia de "fire corals" (Milleporina) - http://www.wetwebmedia.com/millepor.htm
> 
> Acredito que os borboletas não o comessem e dava mais "corpo" a esse aquário.
> 
> Ideia maluca ?


A ideia não é maluca, mas a verdade é que eu estou a ficar muito satisfeito com o resultado! À medida que os peixes vão entrando, cada vez fica melhor!

O Ricardo Sants esteve cá hoje e pode dar uma opinião - acho que as fotos não mostram bem...!

Entretanto hoje comprei mais um peixe...um anjo!!! Um Chaetodonplus mesoleucus. (digamos que fui enganado pela beleza do peixe e nem reparei que esteva a comprar um anjo - no nome estava apenas chaetodon mesoleucos e pronto...)

É muito bonito mas não sei se vou ficar com ele! As fotos...





A verdade é que já vivem todos em harmonia...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Sem duvida belos exemplares.

Realmente o Anjo é bonito, no entanto acho que vai de encontra ao teu propósito, FO com Chaetodons.

Se ele estava mal "matriculado"   :yb624:  , devem-te trocar sem problemas. 

O verdadeiro Chaetodon_mesoleucos .:




Realmente é um espécimen muito bonito. 


Pondera.  


 :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Pois é...é o anjo mais parecido com um borboleta,e por vezes chateia-se com alguns borboletas,excepto isso é um peixe muito bonito... :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> va mal "matriculado"   , devem-te trocar sem problemas.


Já falei com o Paulo Rego e de facto ele não estava mal matriculado!! Eu é que fiquei apanhado da cabeça... :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Ainda assim, amavelmente o Paulo de imediato se prontificou em trocá-lo...Amanhã de manhã decido o que fazer... até porque não vai ser fácil de apanhar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Pois é...é o anjo mais parecido com um borboleta,e por vezes chateia-se com alguns borboletas,excepto isso é um peixe muito bonito...


Olá Carlos,

De facto assim que entrou começou a chatear os 2 residentes! Veremos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Fim-de-semana passado e já me afeiçoei ao peixe (ou será mais honesto dizer que não o consegui apanhar!!!) e decidi fazer então um FOWLR com Anjos e Borboletas... 

Parece-me possível manter alguns anjos anões e de facto há alguns muito bonitos.

Aqui fica uma listagem preliminar:

Centropyge flavissima



Centropyge bispinosa



Centropyge loricula



Centropyge joculator



Centropyge eibli



Não vou colocar mais de 2. Têm alguma sugestão? Já mantive um loricula e um flavissima e davam-se muito bem. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo,

Centropyge flavissimus é o meu preferido! :SbSourire2:  
Depois o _C. loriculus_ e o _C. potteri_....decisão complicada! :yb665:  

Os peixes Anjo são os meus peixes preferidos...e esse que aí já tens é lindo! Vi-o ainda estava ele no saco....e os dois a falarmos que era um bonito chaetodon.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

O _Chaetodon collare_ é também muito bonito! :Pracima:  




> O Ricardo Santos esteve cá hoje e pode dar uma opinião - acho que as fotos não mostram bem...!


Desde a minha última visita a casa do Diogo, o aquário levou, como sabem, uma mudança radical. A rocha está agora reduzida a talvez 1/3 ou menos, os corais (belos exemplares que ele tinha, e muitos "mães" dos meus) desapareceram, os peixes poucos ficaram...muito poucos. Só o refúgio é que voltou ao que era em tempos em que conheci o aquário e o Diogo!

Mas acredito tal como disse ao Diogo, que o aquário irá se rever em cores e movimento quando tiver os belos peixes que tenciona pôr!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Porque o aquario tem muito menos RV nao acho que dois Centropyges e boa ideia. Sera que e possivel colocares dois juvenis ? Se sim e forem colocados simultaneamente e a unica maneira que vejo que trabalhe na minha opiniao. 
Acho que um Centropyge flavissima e Centropyge loricula seria boa opcao.

 O joculator alem de ser bem caro vem de agua profunda e e dificil se ajustar a captividade e o Potter's tambem em geral dura pouco tempo.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá Diogo
Bem...ok!,tenho um loriculos e um bispinosus, que se dão bem,...penso que a meteres,tens de jogar com o anjo que já tens,as rochas davam uma ajuda importante.
Ab

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Diogo,

Este fim de semana fui á Avipeixe em Campo de Ourique e eles receberam um boa remessa de peixes, dos quais estão muito bonitos e a bons preços.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelo Vosso feedback. 

Em principio vou então colocar o flavissima e o loricula (ou bispinosa) - o mesoleucos vai ter que os receber bem!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Encontrei alguns vídeos no YouTube que atestam a possibilidade de ter alguns anjos e borboletas...







Como é óbvio para todos, alguns são completos absurdos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Exacto...

Existe aí uns exemplares bem "apertados".

Então, sendo assim contas ter no teu Aqua um Total de quantos peixes ?

A tua "meta" de 8 borboletas já estava um pouco alta, assim sendo vai reduzir nos borboletas para compensar com os Anjo ?

Se sim, quais pensas eliminar ?  Creio que os Smilarvatus, não ?  Digo isto pois da tua lista inicial, sejam os que cresçam mais.

Abraço e Boa sorte.

P.s - O teu Aqua tá a ficar 5 Estrelas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Então, sendo assim contas ter no teu Aqua um Total de quantos peixes ?
> 
> A tua "meta" de 8 borboletas já estava um pouco alta, assim sendo vai reduzir nos borboletas para compensar com os Anjo ?
> 
> Se sim, quais pensas eliminar ?  Creio que os Smilarvatus, não ?  Digo isto pois da tua lista inicial, sejam os que cresçam mais.


Neste momento tenho no meu aqua um total de 13 peixes (8 palhaços, 2 donzelas, 2 borboleta e 1 anjo). Sinceramente não sei quantos vou colocar... a unica coisa que sei é que serão muitos!

Não vou reduzir o número de borboletas! Tenciono colocar 3 anjos.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está a tomar forma sim senhor... e que forma... :Pracima:  

Quanto aos anões, eu apostaria no Potteri.  A maior parte das imagens nos livors não lhe faz juz. Então no livro do Scott está feio como tudo, mas para mim é dos anões mais bonitos!


quanto à alimentação aqui há uns tempos vi (já não me recordo bem onde. Talvês Reeffcentral) que um gajo engendrou um esquema muito manhoso para alimentar anjos. Ou melhor, para lhes abrir o apetite... :yb624:   :Admirado:  

O gajo tinha uma espécie de braço mecânico na parte de cima do aquário que de tempos a tempos entrava dentro de água com umas pontas de uma acrópora qualquer (também não me recordo do nome  :Whistle: ) e passados poucos minutos tornava a sair fora de água. Segundo ele isto desperta o instinto predador (?!) dos anjos e ele depois até os alimentava com granulado...

Sinceramente não sei onde vi isto, vou tentar encontrar novamente, nem se tem qualquer utilidade ou veracidade, mas... :Admirado:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Diogo,

Pessoalmente gosto bastante do Pottery (tenho um e é lindo!) e do Loriculos.
Seriam estes dois que metia num aquário como o teu!

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Para já colocarei um potteri e depois logo vejo!
Novidades não há muitas a não ser que os 3 novos peixes já todos comem muito bem, incuindo comida seca (Dainichi). O auriga já vem buscar comida à mão com avidez! (infelizmente não consigo fotografar ao mesmo tempo que coloco a comida devido à altura a que tenho o aqua.

Entretanto de há uns dias para cá, tenho notado sempre que chego a casa um cheio horrivel. Hoje chegou a um ponto que tive que abrir as janelas todas e arejara a casa.

Como é óbvio tive que identificar o cheiro e nem foi complicado - vinha do escumador... De facto depois de ter colocado o ozonizador a funcionar o meu escumador (recordo que estamos a falar de um Deltec 851 - que é claramente sobredimensionado para o meu sistema) começou a escumar muito mais ao ponto de o ter que limpar de 2 em 2 dias. Antes e com toda a carga orgânica que tinha no aqua limpava normalmente apenas ao fim-de-semana.

O que Vos gostaria de perguntar é se Vos acontece o mesmo e se não têm problemas com o cheiro? Se sim, qual a solução para isto? Pensei em colocar por cima da tampa na direcção dos furos dois sacos de Carvão Activado - será que resulta?

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola Diogo

O cheiro que notas, é apenas da porcaria que sai do escumador, ou será tambem o cheiro do ozono?

Eu tive de fazer uma adaptação a tampa do meu, para reduzir o cheiro.

Aos dois furos que a tampa tem, adaptei um tubo, que passa por uma caixa cheia de carvão activado.
Não consegui eliminar o cheiro a ozono completamente, mas reduziu substancialmente.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Fernando,




> O cheiro que notas, é apenas da porcaria que sai do escumador, ou será tambem o cheiro do ozono?


O cheiro parece-me da escuma que está bem diferente! Não descrto a possibilidade de ter também alguma influência do ozonizador, embora este esteja muito pouco tempo ligado.

Tinha pensado em algo semelhante ao que tens instalado e uma coisa é certa, tenho mesmo que resolver - o cheiro é insuportável!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Como anda o teu ORP?

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Como anda o teu ORP?


Como podes observar...



...está bastante alto!

Entretanto hoje há mais um habitante no aquário! Um centropyge eibli...(obrigado Rui pela dica!)





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Cuidado com valores altos. Se injectas muito ozono ao ponto de te cheirar é porque se calhar é demais pro sistema e se o ORP subir muito os seres microscopicos (as bactérias) que são a base do equilibrio do teu sistema, podem começar a morrer e com um sistema cheio de peixes isso é perigoso.

Li ainda um dia deste que um ORP de 600 destruia toda a fauna microscópica.

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Cuidado com valores altos. Se injectas muito ozono ao ponto de te cheirar é porque se calhar é demais pro sistema e se o ORP subir muito os seres microscopicos (as bactérias) que são a base do equilibrio do teu sistema, podem começar a morrer e com um sistema cheio de peixes isso é perigoso.
> 
> Li ainda um dia deste que um ORP de 600 destruia toda a fauna microscópica.


Penso que um valor como o que eu tenho (e não passa dos 415 pois tenho o controlador regulado para os 400) seja um bom valor - tens alguma indicação em contrário?

Nota - por mais incrivel que pareça o eibli já come o granulado da Dainichi!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

De nada. Realmente o Marcos para pôr peixes a comer é um espetáculo.

Bem bonito. Ainda ficou lá o outro? Quanto é que pagaste por ele? é que estou a pensar ir lá buscá-lo  :Admirado:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...Ainda ficou lá o outro? Quanto é que pagaste por ele? é que estou a pensar ir lá buscá-lo


Ainda lá está o outro! Custam 54 euros.

Nota - não me parece é que seja reefsafe!! Pela forma como o meu começou logo a bicar...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Curiosamente, no meu anterior aquário tive um Eibli, era um aquário de recife e nunca tive probemas...mas posso ter tido sorte.
Diogo, é um peixe que à medida que cresce e se adapta ao aquário, vai ficando cada vez mais espectacular, nos comportamentos e mesmo na coloração.
O meu infelizmente teve um fim trágico, foi comido por um _Amplexidiscus fenestrafer_. :Icon Cry:  



    Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje coloquei mais 2 peixes - um Chaetodon auriga e um Chaetodon plebeius. O auriga foi recebido pelo que já habitava o aquário de uma forma rude, mas como é maior e está em excelente forma (obrigado João A Alves  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  ) depressa ganhará o seu território.

O Chaetodon plebeius é entre anjos e borboletas o mais pequeno, mas não é importunado seja por quem for! Come de tudo!

Neste momento o aquário tem os seguintes peixes:

1 Casal de Chrysiptera cyanea (donzelas)
8 Amphiprion ocellaris
2 Chaetodon auriga
1 Chaetodon plebeius
1 Chaetodon collare
1 Chaetodonplus mesoleucos
1 Centropyge eibli

Fotografias só mesmo na Quarta-Feira pois estou temporariamente sem máquina!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

SIm Sr já vi que isso já está a andar, qualquer dia tenho que dar aí um pulinho.
E fotografias?
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ora, tal como prometido aqui estão as fotos dos desenvolvimentos. Desde a minha última intervenção com fotos entraram os seguintes peixes:

1 Centropyge potteri
1 Chaetodon lunula
1 Chaetodon vagabundos
1 Chaetodon plebeius
1 Chaetodon auriga
1 Chelmon rostratus

Aqui ficam as fotos dos novos residentes...



Chaetodon auriga



Chaetodon plebeius



Chaetodon lunula



Centropyge potteri (o único que não está em grande forma... veremos como evolui)



Chaetodon vagabundos (dado o seu estado de stress optei por colocá-lo no refúgio, sob pena de levar uma tareia dos 2 aurigas). No entanto parece-me a recuperar muito bem!



Ao fim do dia de ontem já estava a nadar livremente...







Chelmon rostratus

Deixo-Vos algumas fotos gerais e parciais onde podem ver que o aquário está já mais composto. Ao vivo o movimento dos peixes é muito engraçado (como é óbvio nas fotos isso não é de todo percebido!)





Parcial esquerda



Parcial direita





Estou mesmo a gostar do resultado! Quem estiver interessado em ver ao vivo está desde já convidado!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Neves

Estou a gostar do resultado e do topico tambem, espero que seja relatado passo a passo essa evoluçao, os meus parabens

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Centropyge potteri (o único que não está em grande forma... veremos como evolui)


Com essas cores não me espanta que no fim-de-semana já ande a dar porrada nos outros.

O meu poterri era terrível, dava molho em todos os novos "amigos" nem que tivessem o dobro do tamanho! :yb665:  


Está com óptimo aspecto e é natural que um aquário de peixes não saia muito bem nas fotos. Há menos cor, o aquário está mais vazio, etc... Mas ao vivo... upa, upa!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Diogo,

Sem dúvida que os borboletas são peixes absolutamente maravilhosos. E também adoro o potteri.

Agora, continuo a achar o aquário muito despido. 

É uma questão meramente estética e, nesse campo, cada um tem os seus gostos, mas comparando a fotografia do teu refúgio - que está lindo - com o aquário tão despido, acho que podes fazer no aquário algo semelhante ao que tens no refúgio, ou seja, mais cor e textura com mais macro-algas. Por outro lado, dava também um pouco mais de estrutura, talvez com uns "Tonga branches".

Fica a ideia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 3 pelas Vossas opiniões.




> Agora, continuo a achar o aquário muito despido. 
> 
> É uma questão meramente estética e, nesse campo, cada um tem os seus gostos, mas comparando a fotografia do teu refúgio - que está lindo - com o aquário tão despido, acho que podes fazer no aquário algo semelhante ao que tens no refúgio, ou seja, mais cor e textura com mais macro-algas. Por outro lado, dava também um pouco mais de estrutura, talvez com uns "Tonga branches".
> 
> Fica a ideia


Eu concordo contigo e depois de ter colocado o vagabundos no refúgio e ter tirado as fotos, pensei nisso mesmo. Ontem encomendei na MarineLife algumas algas vivas. Tenciono aumentar muito a quantidade de Macro Algas no aqua principal.

Quanto aos Tonga Branches tenho algumas dúvidas! Juntamente com a Rv que tenho, temo que não fique muito bem! Já agora onde posso comprar??!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Já agora onde posso comprar??!!


Aqui: http://www.aquaristic.net/shop.php/s...%20per%20kilo/

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Quanto aos Tonga Branches tenho algumas dúvidas! Juntamente com a Rv que tenho, temo que não fique muito bem! Já agora onde posso comprar??!!


http://www.aquaristic.net/reef-branc...lo.html?lang=1  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2! 
Lembram-se de algum aquário que tenha os Branches, onde eu possa ver a sua integração com a RV tradicional?

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

No que respeita a rocha, eu nah lhe mexia a menos que os peixes pedissem.

Mas parece que faças tu o que fizeres esse aquário parece destinado a ser um representante do estilo gótico, pelo menos nas fotos. Não sei se é da cor da coralina tipo interior do caixão do drácula, das sombras fortes acentuadas pela máquina fotográfica (pra não falar naquela alga à esquerda que parece um jorro de sangue)... É desta que isso leva uns platax?  :Smile: 

A sério, isso tá tão bonito tal como está que dá pena ver aí entrar mais um grão de areia.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Realmente as fotos do refugioe stão muito boas!

Parece-me que vai surgir aqui um novo estilo de aquario:
«O plantado de água salgada»
Muitas algas para dar textura e cor
Um cardume de peixes

Vou gostar de ver sim senhor :SbOk:  

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Estou a gostar de ver.
Reparo desde já que desde a ultima vez que aí tive esse palhaços deram um pulo enorme no seu crescimento.
Quanto aos peixes novos acho-os todos fantásticos, isso em grande deve ser qualquer coisa de fantástico.
Quanto ao layout, consegui perceber a tua ideia da outra vez que aí estive, percebo o comentário de alguns membros em dizer que está despido, é natural pois o teu aquário esta muitíssimo bom mas é preciso deixar as algas crescerem um pouco mais etc e logo se compõe aí um bonito aquário.
Abraço

Bernardo

P.S- qualquer dia tenho que ir aí ver isso ao vivo pois se já o outro ao vivo era muitíssimo melhor, este de peixes ainda a diferença deve ser abismal.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo o teu refúgio está FABULOSO! :yb677:   De resto, tudo está a seguir os melhores caminhos...demora o seu tempo a ficar como deve ser. Os peixes estão impecáveis!
Em relação aos "branches", acho que era mesmo uma boa opção, eu no meu aquario tenho e não me incomoda nada, depois de bem colonizados jogam muito bem com a rocha. Dão apenas um pouco mais de trabalho até conseguires a posição mais natural! :SbOk:  

     Abraço,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Diogo

Adorei o teu refugio, quanto ao aquario principal já não tanto, mas eu sou suspeito, não gosto muito de FO. Mas com um tom verde é capaz de ficar diferente.

Outra pergunta! Não estas a colocar demasiados peixes de uma só vez?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários.




> Não estas a colocar demasiados peixes de uma só vez?


Se não os colocar rapidamente dificilmente vou conseguir que vivam pacificamente. Até queria colocar todos de uma vez, mas infelizmente não foi possível. Em principio agora só irão entrar os semilarvatus (se os conseguir arranjar).

De resto deixem passar mais um mês e verão que o aquário vai ficar bem mais composto!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O meu poterri era terrível, dava molho em todos os novos "amigos" nem que tivessem o dobro do tamanho!


Sim o Potter's quando estabelecido pode se tornar agressivo, aconteceu com o meu tambem. Como se esta dando com o Eibli ? 
O refugio esta lindo e o Butterfly deve estar a consolar-se la com toda a bicharada...lol

Acho que com macro's no display vao fazer muita diferenca, excelente ideia  :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Sim o Potter's quando estabelecido pode se tornar agressivo, aconteceu com o meu tambem. Como se esta dando com o Eibli ?


O poterri está um pouco debilitado e talvez por isso o eibli nem lhe ligou! Tenho algum receio de chegar hoje a casa e vê-lo deitado no fundo... :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Veremos...!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O Centropyge potteri nao transporta bem, a quanto tempo estava na loja ? Espero que ele possa aguentar, e um dos meus Centropyge favoritos e tem uma cor incomum  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Acabei de chegar a casa e de facto o potteri não aguentou!  :yb620:   :yb620:  
Paciência... apesar de tudo e desta perda o saldo é bem positivo até agora.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma pena Diogo, minhas condolências  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Uma pena Diogo, minhas condolências


A vida continua! Prova disso é a entrada de um novo inquilino!!! Desta vez um Apolemicthys trimaculatus.

Aqui ficam as fotos...



Não foi muito bem recebido pela sua família... mas depressa percebeu por onde podia nadar à vontade!





A foto geral há minutos...



Já baixei a salinidade para 1021 (em principio não baixarei mais). Entretanto fiz alguns testes:

Ph - 8,12 (dia)
Kh - 7
Ca - 420
Redox - 410
Salinidade - 1021
Amónia - indetectável
NO2 - indetectável
NO3 - 0,25

Tenho apenas o reactor de Kalk mas como não tenho consumo os valores mantêm-se equilibrados.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas Diogo 
por acaso esse Apolemicthys trimaculatus nao era o que estava na aquaplante??

cumprimentos

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Belos exemplares.
Pena os palhaços não andarem todos em cardume, talvez devesses arriscar por uma anémona daquelas grandinhas pa ver se ficava o lar desses palhaços todos, devia ficar excelente.
Boa sorte para esse projecto.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> por acaso esse Apolemicthys trimaculatus nao era o que estava na aquaplante??


Era sim senhor! Um belo exemplar como outros que lá estavam - devo dizer qe fiquei bastante indeciso entre este e outros anjos que lá estavam!




> Pena os palhaços não andarem todos em cardume, talvez devesses arriscar por uma anémona daquelas grandinhas pa ver se ficava o lar desses palhaços todos, devia ficar excelente.


Sim... era uma hipótese mas há peixes borboleta que bicam nas anémonas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

realmente tens razao estava la um surtido tao grande de peixes anjos que ate eu fiquei indeciso!!
foi por um triz que esse Apolemicthys trimaculatus nao veio ca parar a casa!!
realmente é um exelente animal!!
ta melhor nesse aquario! so nao arrisquem traze-lo pois nao sabia bem como era o seu comportamento e os seus habitos alimentares!!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

[QUOTE=
Sim... era uma hipótese mas há peixes borboleta que bicam nas anémonas!
[/QUOTE]
 :Olá:  Diogo
   Os peixes palhaços não vão deixar os peixes borboletas bicar na anemona.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Os peixes palhaços não vão deixar os peixes borboletas bicar na anemona.


E antes deles adoptarem a anémona???!! Não será arriscado? 
E quanto à iluminação... acabei de adquirir uma calha T5 da Hailea de 4x80W - será qué é iluminação suficiente por exemplo para uma Heteractis magnífica?

Miguel - esse Pomacanthus xanthometopon que tens no avatar é teu? 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> 
> 
> E antes deles adoptarem a anémona???!! Não será arriscado? 
> E quanto à iluminação... acabei de adquirir uma calha T5 da Hailea de 4x80W - será qué é iluminação suficiente por exemplo para uma Heteractis magnífica?
> 
> Miguel - esse Pomacanthus xanthometopon que tens no avatar é teu? 
> 
> ...


 Se for uma magnifica acho que eles vão adopta-la logo,pois é a anémona deles na natureza.
 Quanto á luz acho que chega.
 Se puseres a anemona tenta coloca-la no principio do dia do teu aquario pois tens mais chances de ela ficar no sitio que queres.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado Pedro pela tua opinião.

Aqui fica mais uma foto geral onde se podem ver melhor todos os peixes...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas Diogo
O aquário está a ficar muito agradavel á vista :Pracima:  
Mas, mesmo assim, acho que falta aí qualquer coisa não sei bem o quê!!, talvez mais umas macroalgas e olhando para o teu avatar acho que cabia bem aí uma simbiose de um cinctus e um alpheus  :SbOk:  
Cump.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> ...acho que falta aí qualquer coisa não sei bem o quê!!, talvez mais umas macroalgas e olhando para o teu avatar acho que cabia bem aí uma simbiose de um cinctus e um alpheus  
> Cump.


Sem dúvida! Ainda falta muita coisa. Na Terça há mais novidades, depois se verá...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Encontrei no Reefcentral uma imagem curiosa de como usar Chaetomorpha no aquário principal...



Basicamente são duas peças de eggcrate em forma de V onde se prende a chaetomorpha - passados uns meses o resultado é engraçado!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ah excelente ideia e vai prover um lugar de refugio para os pods/mysid  :Pracima:   "Brilliant" !

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa Noite,

Quer-me parecer que a parte interior dessa massa de algas não recebe nem luz nem circulação. Como essa alga gosta muito destes dois factores eu acho que não será muito boa ideia, pelo menos da forma que nos é apresentada.

Se a parte interna começar a morrer acho que perde o interesse devido ao factor biologico...se tiveres de andar sempre a podar a alga o eggcrate ficará à vista e nesse caso o factor estético acaba por inviabilizar.

Faz aí um refugio nesse teu aquario grande!!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> Quer-me parecer que a parte interior dessa massa de algas não recebe nem luz nem circulação. Como essa alga gosta muito destes dois factores eu acho que não será muito boa ideia, pelo menos da forma que nos é apresentada.
> 
> Se a parte interna começar a morrer acho que perde o interesse devido ao factor biologico...se tiveres de andar sempre a podar a alga o eggcrate ficará à vista e nesse caso o factor estético acaba por inviabilizar.


Não tenciono fazer algo semelhante! Apenas achei uma ideia original...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje chegaram algumas algas que tinha encomendado a semana passada. Deix-Vos as fotos...











A primeira vermelha parece igual à que já tinha mas com menos "bolhas" a última é o chamado bambu vermelho! Vou fazer uma nova encomenda em breve para ter mais variedade e ver quais se desenvolvem melhor.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Diogo,
Está muitoooo melhor :Pracima:  ,acredito que ao vivo o movimento dos peixes e a ondulação das algas,faça desse um aqua tudo menos monótono de observar. :SbOk3:  
No fundo esse FO acaba por ser um regresso ás origens da aquariofilia marinha mas de forma muito mais sofisticada,uma vez que tem por base exelente equipamento e muita expriencia adquirida.
Sabes o que está a faltar??fazeres um videozito pra se ver esse movimento todo. :SbSourire2:  
Um abraço.

PS-E essa peixarada,já está toda a comer bem?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, eu gostava mais como estava antes. Estava estilizado. Tava muito parecido com aqueles projectos de decoração em que numa mesa está apenas um objecto. Agora está num estado em que não é carne nem peixe.

Mas sei que para passar de carne a peixe tem que passar por este estado, por isso confio que vá ficar melhor que antes  :Smile: 

Mas se fosse para jogar só com as algas que aí estão pra já, não as espalhava tanto:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Tu e os Platax Alfredo...isso é mesmo um amor platónico. :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Meus senhores, o que é preciso é ter calma - como se dizia - Roma e Pavia não se construiram num dia!!!

Para já estou plenamente satisfeito com os resultados. Os peixes estão todos a comer comida seca (Dainichi) e em boa forma. Espero que continue pelo menos, tudo assim.

Platax não vou colocar. até porque não gosto! Mas para a semana devem entrar 3 Zanclus grandes para animar mais ainda a coisa!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Sim é preciso ir com calma, então com as algas..., a ver se algumas delas não se tornam praga.EHEHEEH
Wow 3 Zanclus, quem não arrisca não petisca, sim Sr..Sou da mesma opinião.
Boa sorte com isso, qualquer dia tenho de passar por aí.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Luís: Apesar de gostar deles, só me lembro dos platax quando olho pro aquário do Diogo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E já pensaste em utilizar corais falsos?!

Deixo aqui um exemplo:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Hugo,




> E já pensaste em utilizar corais falsos?!


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Que coisa pavorosa!! Como sabes prezo muito a naturalidade das coisas e o meu objectivo é sempre fazer algo o mais natural possível.

Deixa chegarem os Zanclus, Reef Branches e mais algas que encomendei...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pavorosa não será porque ninguém consegue ver a diferença se não souber, mas percebo a tua ideia. :SbOk:  

Eu também não sei se colocaria. Os Reef Branches efectivamente e depois de cheios de coralina dão um ar mais natural à coisa.  :Cool:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

podias pôr um baú no fundo no aquario com bolhas de ar a sair e um mergulhador a curtir a agua  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Ou um titanic com luzes!!!

Agora a sério, sou da opinião que o Diogo devia fazer disso um plantado salgado. Cobrir os reefbranches de algas para dar movimento ao layout

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Os corais falsos têm de se estar sempre a limpar.
 E a anémona para os palhaços? Ia ficar muito bem.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Os corais falsos têm de se estar sempre a limpar.
>  E a anémona para os palhaços? Ia ficar muito bem.


Nunca me passou pela cabeça colocar corais falsos! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
A anémona é uma hipótese que estou a ponderar!

Entretanto aqui ficam algumas fotos...



O refúgio, onde se podem ver mais algumas espécies de algas.



Uma foto geral



Uma lateral onde se pode ver uma curiosa simbiose de dois dos ocellaris com o Red Bambu!



Por fim o Apolemicthys trimaculatus que se apresenta em grande forma.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Está a ficar mesmo bonito. Parabéns.
Qualquer dia tenho de me fazer convidado e ver ao vivo :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Qualquer dia tenho de me fazer convidado e ver ao vivo


Quando quiseres! Só tens que ligar antes para ver se estou em casa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Diogo

Parabens pela tua nova aposta, espero que corra tudo pelo melhor.
Nao sei onde adquiriste essa alga vermelha que é caracterizada pela sua forma em bolas vermelhas, mas se quiseres mais, essa alga abunda e cresce de uma forma brutal cá pelo meu refugio, pois até está na hora de fazer uma poda. pois já sai quase fora do vidro.
Verifiquei que tambem tens no teu refugio alem da caulerpa, um outro tipo de macro alga muito interessante,qual o seu nome ?
Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Nao sei onde adquiriste essa alga vermelha que é caracterizada pela sua forma em bolas vermelhas, mas se quiseres mais, essa alga abunda e cresce de uma forma brutal cá pelo meu refugio, pois até está na hora de fazer uma poda. pois já sai quase fora do vidro.
> Verifiquei que tambem tens no teu refugio alem da caulerpa, um outro tipo de macro alga muito interessante,qual o seu nome ?


A alga vermelha com mais bolhas que está no aqua principal do lado esquerdo e também no refúgio, foi-me oferecida pelo Paulo Marinheiro. A outra que está no aqua do lado direito com bolhas mais pequenas é da mesma espécie e foi comprada no Marine Life.

Não sei a que alga te referes, mas no refúgio tenho a Botryocladia uvaria, Caulerpa taxifolia, Chaetomorpha, e uma outra que está do lado direito que não consigo identificar! Parece Caulerpa mas é muito mais pequena...



Se alguém ajudar na sua identificação agradecia!

Aqui fica uma foto com a legenda...



Abraço,
Diogo

PS - obrigado pela oferta mas a que tenho está crescer bem! Não seria fácil combinarmos encontrarmo-nos para eu poder ficar com ela...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Diogo cada vez melhor...esse refúgio..não me canso de dizer que está lindissimo! Estou plenamente de acordo com a ideia de colocares uma anémona para os ocellaris. :SbOk:  
A alga vermelha (red bambu) é uma _Scinaia sp._.


Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Diogo :Olá: ,

Continuo a achar que deverias tirar a coralina do fundo! :Admirado:  
Iria fazer subresair o layout, e a cor das algas e peixes!

*PS-* A _Pocillopora damicornis_ ainda resiste??? :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo, eu percebo a tua ideia da alga coralina, mas parece-me que ao vivo todos os animais e algas devem sobressair, as fotos não permitem avaliar tão bem isso, são imagens estáticas. Depois há outro problema, retirar as algas do vidro traseiro para além de dar um trabalhão, é uma questão de tempo para que elas lá voltem. Ou o Diogo passaria a ter o dobro do trabalho a limpar os vidros, mantendo o de trás também limpo ou rapidamente tudo voltará ao mesmo. De qualquer maneira a minha opinião pessoal é de que fica mais bonito assim e acredito que ao vivo esse problema dos animais sobrassairem em relação à parede de fundo, não de deve pôr. :SbOk:  


Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ricardo, eu percebo a tua ideia da alga coralina, mas parece-me que ao vivo todos os animais e algas devem sobressair, as fotos não permitem avaliar tão bem isso, são imagens estáticas. Depois há outro problema, retirar as algas do vidro traseiro para além de dar um trabalhão, é uma questão de tempo para que elas lá voltem. Ou o Diogo passaria a ter o dobro do trabalho a limpar os vidros, mantendo o de trás também limpo ou rapidamente tudo voltará ao mesmo. De qualquer maneira a minha opinião pessoal é de que fica mais bonito assim e acredito que ao vivo esse problema dos animais sobrassairem em relação à parede de fundo, não de deve pôr.


Olá Paulo,

Eu já o vi ao vivo, e falamos (eu e o Diogo) na altura sobre essa questão.

Quanto ao limpar, o truque é: um bom limpador (o da kent por exemplo), e não deixar passar muito tempo sem passar o limpador pelo vidro.
Para tirar a que está é preciso algum esforço, mas com o vidro limpo depois, a rotina de o limpar é bem mais simples.

Eu limpava o vidro do meu antigo mini-reef...e quando montei o novo de SPS também o fazia...mas depois os corais começam a crescer, as rochas não possibilitam grande acesso...e já não deu mais!
Mas o aqua do Diogo (agora) tem um layout que tem acesso ao vidro traseiro praticamento todo! :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelos Vossos contributos. 
O Paulo tem razão - ao vivo a sensação é bem diferente das fotos e não vou tirar a alga coralina, sob pena de ter ainda mais trabalho do que com o aqua de recife!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente chegaram os Reefbranches e novas algas! Mas a novidades não ficam por aqui... tenho também dois novos peixes - dois fabulosos Zanclus...







Já comem os dois comida congelada!

Deixo-Vos uma foto geral e duas parciais, onde podem ver como coloquei os Reefbranches (ainda não sei se ficará assim!!! O que acham?)







As novas algas



Codium



Cymodocea Serrulata - sea grasse. Quando recebi pensei... estes gajos estão loucos, mandaram-me plantas de água doce. Depois fiu investigar e percebi que se trata de sea grasse muito comum nas zonas onde habitam os Manatins!



Galaxaura Marginata

As más notícias... tive mais uma baixa! Desta vez, morreu o Chaetodon plebeius sem que nada o fizesse esperar



Ainda ontem à hora do almoço comeu muito bem!!! Sinceramente não entendo... Será possível que tenha sido apanhado com cianeto, comece a comer e depois morra passados uns dias??!! Já aconteceu a alguém?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Os reefbranches parecem-me bem integrados, mesmo apesar de ainda estarem brancos. Decididamente ficam melhor atrás.

No entanto em vez de estarem ali um de cada lado dos 2 montes, podias mandar um para o outro lado. Tal como tá, acho que está a nivelar muito as alturas dos lados mais próximos das 2 estruturas.

Também chegava a alface do centro mais pra direita.



Agora, continuo com a opinião que devias concentrar as algas vermelhas em vez de as distribuires pelo aquário. A Codium e a Marginata parece-me boas pra ficarem próximo uma da outra pra fazerem uma transição de vermelho pra verde pela forma.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Alfredo,




> Agora, continuo com a opinião que devias concentrar as algas vermelhas em vez de as distribuires pelo aquário. A Codium e a Marginata parece-me boas pra ficarem próximo uma da outra pra fazerem uma transição de vermelho pra verde pela forma.


Percebo a tua ideia, mas as algas vermelhas são diferentes uma da outra e coo estão a crescer bem, rapidamente ficaram bem compostas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem, tenho andado a acompanhar desde o inicio este aquario (mesmo a construçao e a montagem) e digo....o aquario so esta assim (um dos melhores) devido ao dono que tem....Diogo grande empenho que mostras o que eu como espectador, gosto mesmo muito de ver.... :tutasla:  

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelo Vosso feedback!




> No entanto em vez de estarem ali um de cada lado dos 2 montes, podias mandar um para o outro lado. Tal como tá, acho que está a nivelar muito as alturas dos lados mais próximos das 2 estruturas.
> 
> Também chegava a alface do centro mais pra direita.


Editaste o teu post depois de eu ter respondido! De facto percebi o que queres dizer e vou seguir o teu conselho! Vou chagr o reefbranche mais para a direita e colocar a "alface" mais para a direita também... veremos como fica?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Entretanto estive a investigar sobre a Seagrasse (que se parece com uma valisneria de água doce). Mas de facto não é. Se pesquisarem por Cymodocea Serrulata aparecente imagens como estas:





(no Hawaii)

...e esta:



E os manatins vivem am água salgada!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> podias pôr um baú no fundo no aquario com bolhas de ar a sair e um mergulhador a curtir a agua


nem de propósito  :yb665:    estava eu a ver este topico 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11150

Diogo vê o video ao min 3:35 (decresce)    :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Ainda ontem à hora do almoço comeu muito bem!!! Sinceramente não entendo... Será possível que tenha sido apanhado com cianeto, comece a comer e depois morra passados uns dias??!! Já aconteceu a alguém?


Oi Diogo.

-Isso que falas é verdade ,também nunca me tinha acontecido até ter visto ao vivo.
Eles parecem normais ,gordos e comem bem de tudo derrepente de uma semana para outra morrem sem aviso. :Icon Cry:  
Aconteceu-me com nove peixes que comprei aqui numa loja na margem sul e não aconteceu so a mim tive conhecimento de mais 3 pessoas que compraram peixes na mesma loja. :Prabaixo:  

Nota: Já dizia a minha avô ,o barato sai caro. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Prates

> As más notícias... tive mais uma baixa! Desta vez, morreu o Chaetodon plebeius sem que nada o fizesse esperar
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda ontem à hora do almoço comeu muito bem!!! Sinceramente não entendo... Será possível que tenha sido apanhado com cianeto, comece a comer e depois morra passados uns dias??!! Já aconteceu a alguém?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,

Parabéns por mais este novo projecto, está a ficar com muito bom aspecto :Palmas: . Aliás outra coisa não era de esperar... :Whistle:  


Lamento a tua perda, mas curiosamente também já me aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa com um Naso. Andava impecavel, comia tudo e mais alguma coisa, optimo aspecto e de repente... morreu... De facto a hipotese que coloco como mais provavel é mesmo a da utilização de cianeto na captura, mas.... :Admirado:  

Um abraço 
Carlos

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Parabéns pelo empenho e pelas melhorias ao teu projecto.As mortes súbitas têm como causa mais provável a captura de forma..."cianética" :Icon Cry:  
 Por multiplas razões é dificil  controlar este problema e sinceramente penso que nem os importadores conseguem resolver e não é questão de caro ou barato...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários. De facto não tem a ver com serem baratos ou caros. O peixe em causa foi comprado ao João Alves e pelo que sei foi adquirido no Templo Aquático.

Quanto às alterações "pedidas" pelo Alfredo, aqui fica uma foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tá fixe, parece mais sólido, menos disperso, quer no que respeita a rocha quer no que respeita a algas.

Não sei como é que os gurus dos plantados ainda não descobriram os plantados salgados como uma nova área a explorar.

----------


## João M Monteiro

É engraçado como "cada cabeça sua sentença"

Como eu idealizava os reef-branches quando os sugeri não era meio escondidos atrás da rocha, mas sim destacados (embora não isolados), a "sair" da mesma para o espaço vazio. Por exemplo, no lado direito, um a sair da estruutra da rocha em direcção ao vidro lateral.

Mas, são preferências estéticas e importante é que fiques satisfeito com o resultado do teu aquário, Diogo.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Os reefbranches neste aquário são rochas um bocado espalhafatosas. Fazendo uma analogia culinária, são uma especiaria de sabor forte  :Smile:  ainda mais com a cor que ainda têm.

Vai daí que concordei com a ideia do Diogo de dosear a sua utilização e não lhes dar demasiado destaque.

João, se vires bem o perfil do aquário está muito bonito:



Não digo que o lado direito não possa encher de forma harmoniosa como disseste, mas como está, está bonito.

Para encher mais o lado direito com reefbranches, acho que metia mais rocha do lado direito:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Diogo



Uma sugestão baseada na experiência, este dois estão bonitos mas para prevenir conflitos seria recomendável adicionar um terceiro. Não significa que vá acontecer, mas não raro acontece e um torna-se dominante e muito agressivo em relação ao outro, daí que a existência de um terceiro ou mesmo quarto faz a diferença dado que equilibra as forças e organizam-se em cardume ou tendem a fazer isso. O Aquário está a ir bem e de momento tem espaço para pelo menos mais um. Acrescento ainda que crescem e bem rápido, principalmente se tiverem acesso a esponja, é impressionante, assim será também um aspecto a considerar. Caso pretendas há esponja natural nas Avencas.
Fica a sugestão e que tudo corra pelo melhor.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto achei os reefbranches demasiado ostensivos e por isso os coloquei assim. Quem sabe quando estiverem com uma cor mais próxima da RV os mudo.




> Uma sugestão baseada na experiência, este dois estão bonitos mas para prevenir conflitos seria recomendável adicionar um terceiro. Não significa que vá acontecer, mas não raro acontece e um torna-se dominante e muito agressivo em relação ao outro, daí que a existência de um terceiro ou mesmo quarto faz a diferença dado que equilibra as forças e organizam-se em cardume ou tendem a fazer isso. O Aquário está a ir bem e de momento tem espaço para pelo menos mais um. Acrescento ainda que crescem e bem rápido, principalmente se tiverem acesso a esponja, é impressionante, assim será também um aspecto a considerar. Caso pretendas há esponja natural nas Avencas.
> Fica a sugestão e que tudo corra pelo melhor.


Olá Pedro - estava à espera da tua intervenção (e se não a fizesses eu mesmo te iria chatear!!). De facto encomendei 3 zanclus mas apenas 2 sobreviveram. Agora tal como dizes tenciono colocar mais 2 pois tinha essa mesma ideia (que um se tornaria mais agressivo/dominante).

Quanto à esponja, tenciono ir ao Cabo Raso buscar (sei que há lá muita), mas a dica das Avencas é benvinda! :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Está a ficar um espectáculo.
Acabei de mostrar as fotografias ao meu sobrinho Kiko e ele disse que estava "muita louco" :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .
Também deverá acompanhar-me no dia em que ai for ver o aquário.
Continua.
Abraço

Bernardo e Kiko

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Olá Pedro - estava à espera da tua intervenção (e se não a fizesses eu mesmo te iria chatear!!). De facto encomendei 3 zanclus mas apenas 2 sobreviveram. Agora tal como dizes tenciono colocar mais 2 pois tinha essa mesma ideia (que um se tornaria mais agressivo/dominante).
> 
> Quanto à esponja, tenciono ir ao Cabo Raso buscar (sei que há lá muita), mas a dica das Avencas é benvinda!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :Olá: Viva Diogo
Esqueci-me de acrescentar o seguinte: O _Apolemichthys trimaculatus_ também deverá ficar radiante :SbSourire19:  :SbLangue23:  com a oferta da esponja natural que de resto é indicado como sendo o seu alimento base. Não significa necessariamente que esse que aí tens vá ser assim porque não raro os animais passam a comer outras coisas em vez do seu alimento natural (qual comida rápida como os humanos...), mas deves contar com mais esse "à mesa para comer esponja". De resto estou à espera de um para juntar ao _Pygoplithes diacanthus_ que tenho e que gosta muito de esponja natural que come em pequenos bocadinhos que vai obtendo, mordiscando a esponja que "sirvo" num "prato" feito com um esqueleto de fungia virado ao contrário onde fixo a esponja com elásticos dispostos em "rede" e fica assim sempre disponível (enquanto houver esponja...). Os Centropyge também são apreciadores de esponja, uns mais do que outros, tenho por agora cinco (argi, loriculus, acanthops, multispinis, bispinosus) e desses o multipinis é o mais interessado na esponja natural. 
Enfim é divertido apreciá-los a comerem este recurso natural da nossa costa, a esponja, recurso que também é muito prático dado podermos deixar ficar comida para o fim de semana ou dois ou três dias, sempre fresca e disponível o tempo suficiente para não termos a preocupação de ter de regressar para alimentar, ou ir alimentar...está lá e dura tempo...pouco normalmente porque a comem gulosamente...mas enquanto lá está mantém-se viva e fresca.
Há depois umas "dicas" para ajudar a manter a esponja fresca enquanto não é "servida" que convém conhecer e assim quando tiveres recolhido a esponja ou melhora ainda, quando estiveres para ir, avisa logo que eu explico, de resto já o fiz no tópico dos Zanclus, mas explico outra vez e sempre. Fica a sugestão.
A esponja não é só para Zanclus mas também para muitos outros animais como peixes anjo, búzios, etc...que a adoram com gula :SbSourire19:  :SbLangue23:  e é muito importante par o seu bem estar e alimentação equilibrada.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Obrigado pela tua excelente intervenção - garanto-te que te vou chatear!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Olá,
> 
> 
> Quanto à esponja, tenciono ir ao Cabo Raso buscar (sei que há lá muita), mas a dica das Avencas é benvinda!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,

Desculpa estar "a meter a foice em ceara alheia", mas podias-me dizer onde é que viste(ou se já viste) a esponja no cabo Raso? 
É que eu aqui há dias devorei (mais uma vez) o tópico do Pedro e como fui buscar água Sábado passado, resolvi ver se via a dita esponja. A verdade é que não procurei exaustivamente, mas não encontrei nada que se assemelhasse ao descrito no tópico do Pedro.

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Diogo, 

tens aqui uma outra forma de "servir" a Esponja, seja a Zanclus, seja a que que peixes e não só for, "Esponja No Prato"







Como se pode ver nas imagens, a "Esponja no Prato" (não necesseráriamente à la carte mas pode ser complementada com ou sem algas, etc... :yb665: ) consiste em usar um esqueleto de coral fungia virado ao contrário e fixar a esponja fresca por meio de elásticos fazendo uma rede e os peixes, búzios, lesmas do mar, etc...que se alimentam de esponja, vão-se servindo enquanto houver esponja, que assim se mantém "ancorada" e disponível.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ... onde é que viste(ou se já viste) a esponja no cabo Raso? 
> É que eu aqui há dias devorei (mais uma vez) o tópico do Pedro e como fui buscar água Sábado passado, resolvi ver se via a dita esponja. A verdade é que não procurei exaustivamente, mas não encontrei nada que se assemelhasse ao descrito no tópico do Pedro.


Acabei por não ir lá ontem, mas já vi muita nas rochas que ficam mesmo por baixo do Farol! Para se conseguir ir buscar a maré tem que estar bem embaixo!

Obrigado Pedro por partilhares a técnica. Ainda não tenho esponja, mas devo dizer-te que os Zanclus estão a comer muito bem! São os primeiros a atirarem-se à *comida seca* da Dainichi - desde que provaram que não querem outra coisa!

Entretanto ontem fui buscar as Pseudanthias bicolor a casa do Rui Gaspar... aqui ficam as fotos:





Não tenho fotos de promenor melhor que a que se segue! Já era tarde e não consegui apanhá-las a jeito!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como nem tudo corre bem, há que expor também aquilo que vai acontecendo de menos positivo! De há uns dias para cá tenho tido algumas mortes meio estranhas! Tal como já tinha dito, primeiro foi o Chaetodon plebeius, ontem o Chlemon rostratus (que depois de estar a comer comida seca acaba por morrer de um momento para o outro).

Outra má notícia foi a morte do Chaetodon vagabundos que depois de recuperar em pleno e estar a comer, quando o coloquei no aqua principal, foi brutalmente agredido pelos 2 aurigas que quase o esventraram (na manhã seguinte estava morto no refúgio) :yb620:   :yb620:  

Também, nem todas as algas se deram bem e a verdade é que uma delas acabou por morrer...



Tive que a retirar e coloquei no aqua uma boa quantidade de Chaetomorpha que tinha no refúgio. Rearrumei as algas e o resultado é este:







Ainda no Domingo trouxe de casa além de 3 grandes ofiuros 2 enormes Lysmatas amboinensis que em conjunto com 3 minorcas que já tinha fazem (em dois locais distintos porque os pequenos têm muito medo dos grandes) zonas de limpeza...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Diogo
Lamento os ultimos acontecimentos, mas sinceramente não estranho...as recepções aos novos!Ontem pus um cardume já constituído de 5 Hemitaurchthys polylepis...e a correria foi animada,só que dividiu-se a "malvadeza" por 5...Olha as Montipora Undata já estão unidas e pela forma resultante é uma Undata Butterfly.
 Tudo de bom para o teu projecto :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Não é altura de parar um pouco quanto à introdução de peixes e deixar oa actual população estabilizar ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> Lamento os ultimos acontecimentos, mas sinceramente não estranho...as recepções aos novos!Ontem pus um cardume já constituído de 5 Hemitaurchthys polylepis...e a correria foi animada,só que dividiu-se a "malvadeza" por 5...


A verdade é que não se trata da recepção aos novos mas sim mortes por envenenamento. Estou plenamente convencido que as mortes que tive até agora foram provocadas por cyaneto... (à excepção do Centropyge potteri e do Chaetodon vagabundos que já expliquei acima).

Assim, até agora suspeito de mortes por cyaneto no caso do collare, no plebeius e por fim no chelmon. De facto todos eles estavam a comer muito bem e aparentemente em grande forma e de um momento para o outro, pura e simplesmente morreram! Embora os importadores e distribuidores digam e afirmem a pés juntos que conseguem controlar esta situação, não há, na minha modesta opinião mais nenhuma razão para o sucedido. A qualidade da água está irrepreensível e prova disso é ter os 2 Zanclus a comerem comida seca em menos de 1 semana...




> Olha as Montipora Undata já estão unidas e pela forma resultante é uma Undata Butterfly.


Quero ver fotos disso!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boas Diogo.

Isso tá a ficar cada vez melhor...

Em relação a essas mortes, acredito que tenhas razão, o cyaneto, que como sabes é um veneno e não uma droga, acaba por se manifestar nos animais em força passado algum tempo da sua captura, daí que existem logistas onde eu não compro peixes, sem uma observação de pelo menos uma semana, pois mesmo com bom aspecto e a alimentarem-se bem, é preferivel reservar o animal, como já tenho feito e se for necessário pagar o peixe, e só depois de várias observações trazer o animal para casa.
Já tive várias desilusões com um peixe que gosto muito e que gostaria de adquirir, o A. Leucosternon. Os últimos que comprei, foram apanhados (e tenho quase a certeza do que estou a dizer) com cianeto, pois um nem sequer chegou a casa, e morreu dentro do saco de transporte, (e nesse até nem desconfiei). Contactei o logista, com que mantinha (e ainda mantenho) uma base de confiança e respeito, que se prontificou a entregar me de imediato outro dos A. Leucosternon que tinha na loja.

Passada uma semana, o pobre animal, apático e com o estomago colado, acabou por morrer... e isto também se passou com 2 lineatus e um chalmon que comprei na mesma loja... serão coincidências? Talvez... talvêz não. Mas nunca mais lá comprei nenhum peixe...Negligência da minha parte? Dúvido, pois sempre que compro animais da forma como descrevi no inicio do tópico, eles estão de boa saúde e a maioria ainda se encontra comigo.


Muitos logistas, e depois de sustentada uma base de confiança, reservam os animais, se qualquer pagamento, pois existe uma confiança reciproca.

Abraço.

Bruno Simões :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Diogo.
muitos parabens pelo aqua, esta... muito, muito bonito. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
acompanho este topico desde o inicio e com muita atencao, pois vindo de ti, certamente ficaria muito bom. mas superas-te o que tinha imaginado. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
muito parabens. :tutasla:   :tutasla:  
tenho um felling que o teu aqua vai novamente para a Bioaquaria.
um abraco
ingo barao

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelas Vossas intervenções.
De facto o aquário está a ficar como eu queria, mas a verdade é que as fotos não passam nem metade do que ele é agora. Se com corais conseguimos passar "quase" a sua beleza, já com peixes as imagens estáticas são ingratas. Infelizmente não tenho forma de fazer um vídeo em condições para Vos demonstrar o que digo... em breve resolverei esse problema!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje fiz uma visita ao Templo Aquático e comprei mais 2 Borboletas! Desta vez um Chaetodon xanthurus e um Chaetodon punctatofasciatus.

Aqui ficam as fotos...

...o Chaetodon xanthurus, que é o maior peixe do aquário com cerca de 12 cm...





...e o Chaetodon punctatofasciatus que é de um tamanho semelhante aos demais habitantes do aqua.





De notar que apesar da minha apreensão, foram os 2 muito bem recebidos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Qual a razão dos teus aurigas terem atacado o vagabundus e não terem feito nada a estes dois recem chegados?
 Será que eles percentem quando um peixe está fragilizado?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo
>  Qual a razão dos teus aurigas terem atacado o vagabundus e não terem feito nada a estes dois recem chegados?
>  Será que eles percentem quando um peixe está fragilizado?


Pois... por isso estava apreensivo!!! De facto a atacarem teriam atacado o xanthurus mas como se esticou logo e é bem maior... talvez tenham achado prudente não o fazerem! O vagabundos era mais pequeno!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Seria bom arranjares uma especie de gaiola de plastico para futuras introduçoes.
 Essa comida da dainichi aonde e que a compras?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Seria bom arranjares uma especie de gaiola de plastico para futuras introduçoes.
>  Essa comida da dainichi aonde e que a compras?


Não tenciono fazer muitas mais introduções!!! Já tenho 25 peixes - 16 deles pequenos.

A Dainichi vende-se na Redfish.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
    Obrigado  :Pracima:  
    Quanto a mais peixes falta-te um zanclus.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem comprei também uma Heteractis magnifica, mas só hoje Vos mostro fotos...

Quando cheguei a casa ela estava no vidro traseiro e apenas 2 palhaços estavam dentro dela...



Depressa me aprecebi que a presença da anémona fez despoletar uma rivalidade entre os irmãos. De facto hoje estão muito agitados e em lutas constantes, coisa que até hoje não tinham feito.

Se calhar tenho que colocar mais anémonas...!

Deixo-Vos como costume uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo um exemplar bonito, essa H. magnifica. Eu colocava mais uma.. :SbOk:  

Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Diogo, é impressão minha ou só estou a ver 5 anthias?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Bruno Silvestre

Boas Diogo,
Esse aquário está cada vez mais evoluído  :Pracima:  

na minha opinião só o acho muito "escuro" de ambiente, que seria facilmente ultrapassável com uma boa camada de areia sugar size por cima dessa para realçar não só a cor dos peixes como o resto do hardscape.  :yb665:   - se calhar a altura é que já não é a mais proprícia uma vez que poderá destabilizar alguns parametros.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> na minha opinião só o acho muito "escuro" de ambiente, que seria facilmente ultrapassável com uma boa camada de areia sugar size por cima dessa para realçar não só a cor dos peixes como o resto do hardscape.


Na verdade o aquário não está nada escuro! Eu é que não tenho um programa de tratamento de imagem e as fotos têm ficado escuras.




> Diogo um exemplar bonito, essa H. magnifica. Eu colocava mais uma..


Pois... provavelmente é o que vou fazer! Quem sabe ainda mais... de cores diferentes!




> Diogo, é impressão minha ou só estou a ver 5 anthias?


Não é impressão! Uma delas desapareceu misteriosamente... parece ser algo a que nos vão habituando!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

[QUOTE=Diogo Lopes]Olá,

Ontem comprei também uma Heteractis magnifica, mas só hoje Vos mostro fotos...

Quando cheguei a casa ela estava no vidro traseiro e apenas 2 palhaços estavam dentro dela...



Depressa me aprecebi que a presença da anémona fez despoletar uma rivalidade entre os irmãos. De facto hoje estão muito agitados e em lutas constantes, coisa que até hoje não tinham feito.

Se calhar tenho que colocar mais anémonas...!


Boas, pois eu também tenho o mesmo problema!
Agora preciso de comprar mais eupyhlias...
 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

SIm Sr. a ideia da anémona foi para frente e estou a gostar do resultado.
Ehehehe. será que ela abrindo mais dará para suportar mais peixes ou terás de adquirir mais uma ou duas para haver um pouco de paz entre eles?
Boa sorte com isso e muitos parabéns.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...será que ela abrindo mais dará para suportar mais peixes ou terás de adquirir mais uma ou duas para haver um pouco de paz entre eles?


Penso que tenho mesmo de comprar mais, porque com a entrada eles ficaram de facto abalados!!! Estão agora constantemente à luta uns com os outros, à excepção dos 2 (maiores) que ocuparam a anémona. Os outros, talvez por frustação estão loucos...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Não estão loucos pela frustação. É uma reacção normal, estão só a estabelecer uma hierarquia para decidir quem entra em acção primeiro no caso de um dos peixes do casal morrer. Com o crescer da anémona pode ser que passem a ficar todos juntos.

Se comprares outra vais acabar com as disputas é verdade, mas não me preocuparia porque eles entendem-se. O aquario é tão grande...

Além disso uma anémona já é perigoso, duas é calcar a linha.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu sei que eles estão a estabelecer hierarquias! Quand disse que estavam frustados, estava apenas a ironizar a situação!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> Além disso uma anémona já é perigoso, duas é calcar a linha.


Porquê Nuno??!! Achas que não sou capaz de manter um aquário cheio de anémonas??!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Diogo o aquario continua a ser iluminado por a calha Hailea 4x80W T5 ? Embora a anemona parece estar em bom estado eu nao acho que vai haver a intensidade necessaria para manter uma a longo prazo. 

Tambem estou curioso em ver como ela se vai dàr num aqua de FO, como estao os nitratos ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo o aquario continua a ser iluminado por a calha Hailea 4x80W T5 ? Embora a anemona parece estar em bom estado eu nao acho que vai haver a intensidade necessaria para manter uma a longo prazo. 
> 
> Tambem estou curioso em ver como ela se vai dàr num aqua de FO, como estao os nitratos ?


Sim! A calha continua a ser de 4x80W e está bastante próxima da água! 
Não me parece que tenha problemas em manter esta ou outras anémonas. Isto porque já comecei a alimentá-la, contrariando assim uma eventual falta de luz (que sinceramente também acho ser sufuciente). Como sabes uma boa percentagem da nutrição das anémonas faz-se por alimentação directa e não apenas pelas zooxanthelas.

Os nitratos têm se mantido baixos! Neste momento, e acabei de alimentar os peixes, estão a 0,20 mg/l.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Como sabes uma boa percentagem da nutrição das anémonas faz-se por alimentação directa e não apenas pelas zooxanthelas.


Na maioria dos casos as Anemonas que servem como hospedes particularmente a Heteracts magnifica depedem das zooxanthelas *nao* de alimento directo embora existe sempre uma excepção a regra como a Stichodactyla haddoni.

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Olá,
> 
> Eu sei que eles estão a estabelecer hierarquias! Quand disse que estavam frustados, estava apenas a ironizar a situação!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> Porquê Nuno??!! Achas que não sou capaz de manter um aquário cheio de anémonas??!!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Boas,

Não tinha percebido a ironia, lapso :Coradoeolhos:  
Não digo que não sejas capaz, só acho que num aquario com tantos peixes, ter várias anémonas pode ser perigoso. Quer seja devido a predação ou a um factor externo (azar) que te possa provocar a morte de algumas... Mas força aí, tu gostas é disso.

Mas sem dúvida que a anêmona é o animal mais bonito que ai tens :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Diogo
A H. Magnifica é a minha anémona favorita,há anos (5?) tive uma enorme,mesmo magnífica,tinha uma simbiose perfeita até que se lembrou de ir passear,por azar foi até uma bomba de circulação...foi um caos,mesmo num aqua de 2500L que estava equilibrado.Nunca mais consegui ter outra...
 Todos os cuidados são poucos :yb665:   até para aquariofilistas experientes!
Desejo-te tudo de bom.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> A H. Magnifica é a minha anémona favorita,há anos (5?) tive uma enorme,mesmo magnífica,tinha uma simbiose perfeita até que se lembrou de ir passear,por azar foi até uma bomba de circulação...foi um caos,mesmo num aqua de 2500L que estava equilibrado.Nunca mais consegui ter outra...
>  Todos os cuidados são poucos  até para aquariofilistas experientes!
> Desejo-te tudo de bom.


Eu só tenho no aquário NanoStreams e não me parece que tenham força para sugar a anémona!! Assim, os riscos parecem-me reduzidos.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - continuo à espera de fotos do teu aqua!!!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

la nisso o Digo tem razao, penso que uma nanostream nao tenha força para "sugar" a anemona, a nao ser que ela la meta um "tentaculo" ai sim e capaz de lhe doer :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Então hoje fui à Aquaplante... e como sempre não vim de mãos a abanar!! Desta vez comprei aquele que penso ser o rei do aquário... um fabuloso Pomacanthus imperador...



... e tal como estava previsto, mais um zanclus...





Como Vos tinha dito acima, tencionava colocar mais anémonas... Pois bem, não há que perder tempo... mais uma magnifica, que de imediato foi ocupada por 4 palhaços!



Agora penso que vou parar um pouco para ver se tudo corre bem!
Aqui fica a foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Fantásticos os peixes, tudo.
Parabéns!Boa sorte.
Abraço

Bernardo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Bom...também adquiri há dias um...também femea (ao que suponho),o que nestes aquários será vantajoso.A porção anterior é mais escura-azul no macho,sim há dimorfismo sexual no Imperador.
 O meu não causou nenhum problema...é calma/o.Come super bem e adaptou-se maravilhosamente,como penso que a origem do teu é a mesma,desejo-te o mesmo resultado.
 Tenho de fazer umas fotos :yb665: ...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Bom...também adquiri há dias um...também femea (ao que suponho),o que nestes aquários será vantajoso.A porção anterior é mais escura-azul no macho,sim há dimorfismo sexual no Imperador.


Não sabia haver diformismo sexual! Tens a certeza que é assim? Sinceramente não percebi como os distingues!

Entretanto deixo-Vos mais duas fotos da imperador...





Ela ( :yb665:   :yb665:  ) come também muito bem! Assim que entrou no aqua comeu flocos!!! Para quem chegou há poucas horas ao aquário, acho-a muito nervosa e agressiva!!! Veremos como se comporta.

É um peixe lindissimo com um porte invejável e muito elegante a nadar!

Fica também mais uma foto do Zanclus novo que também adora flocos!!!!



Abraço,
Diogo

PS - estou ainda sem programa de edição de imagem pelo que Vos peço desculpas pela falta de nitidez das fotos.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Diogo
O teu Imperador é ainda um jovem adulto e não acabou a transformação do padrão juvenil.O macho adulto tem uma barra que passa pelo olho,e é a zona para a frente  da "eyemask" que é azul carregado no macho e mais clara na femea(zona da boca).
 O nosso Imperador é do Pacifico,porque também existe um com origem no Indico,cujo padrão é diferente não tendo a dorsal igual e a cauda é ...laranja.Queria um mas ...não consegui!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> Diogo
> O teu Imperador é ainda um jovem adulto e não acabou a transformação do padrão juvenil.O macho adulto tem uma barra que passa pelo olho,e é a zona para a frente  da "eyemask" que é azul carregado no macho e mais clara na femea(zona da boca).


Continuo sem entender como podes afirmar que é uma fêmea, uma vez que ainda não é adulto??!! O "eyemask" neste ainda se está a formar e olhando para a foto seguinte, parece-me que vai ser bem escura!!!



Se dizes que na fêmea é mais clara, este será um macho!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Como Vos tinha dito acima, tencionava colocar mais anémonas... Pois bem, não há que perder tempo... mais uma magnifica, que de imediato foi ocupada por 4 palhaços!


Na minha opiniao acho que estas sendo precipitado em colocar mais magnificas sem ver como a primeira se vai dar com o que consideraria luz insuficiente! A Heteractis magnifica como a Gigantea sao as mais dificies Anemonas de manter em captividade e *NECESSITA* de luz intensa para sobreviver a longo prazo. Eu recomendaria a Entacmaea quadricolor que geralmente se da muito bem em captividade e em aquas com luz menos intensa. 

PS Lindo  imperator !

----------


## Carlos Gião

Diogo
A eyemask é igual nos 2 sexos, a cor do "focinho" é que varia.
Num exemplar em transição não é possivel ver a diferença.Quando fiz a observação nem reparei que não era adulto,pois nem o padrão das linhas está horizontal...é uma fase sensível!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Na minha opiniao acho que estas sendo precipitado em colocar mais magnificas sem ver como a primeira se vai dar com o que consideraria luz insuficiente! A Heteractis magnifica como a Gigantea sao as mais dificies Anemonas de manter em captividade e *NECESSITA* de luz intensa para sobreviver a longo prazo. Eu recomendaria a Entacmaea quadricolor que geralmente se da muito bem em captividade e em aquas com luz menos intensa.


Eu conheço os riscos de ter estas anémonas e estou ciente que terei que as observar com atenção! Agora entre estarem numa loja e no meu aquário, de certeza que ficam melhor aqui! Tenho 320W de luz a cerca de 5 cm da água - penso ser suficiente...

De qualquer forma a presença ds palhaços aumenta a possibilidade de êxito.

Obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

fico feliz por teres decidido introduzir esse imperador!!
magnifico fiquei um pouco confuzo com as explicaçoes de ser macho ou femea pois ele/a aind esta em fase de transixao! o que considero quase impossivel conseguir-se distinguir os 2 sexos!!
como foi a intruduçao desse zanclus??
foi pacifica em relaçao aos outros 2 ja existentes??
consideras agora ter fexado o lote de introduçoes de vivos nesse aquario ou ainda ha mais alguma surpreza??

ps:.
ao vivo esse aquario deve ser fenomenal!!
concordo contigo quando dizes que as fotos nao capturam toda a intensidade dos peixes!! pois o que conta mais é o misto de formas e cores a interagirem umas com as outras e vaguiarem pelo aquario! totalmente diferente de um aquario de corais!!

cumprimentos

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> De qualquer forma a presença ds palhaços aumenta a possibilidade de êxito.


Como ? Eu diria que aumenta consideravelmente o stress para a Anemona durante o periodo de aclimatizacao ao teu aqua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Como ? Eu diria que aumenta consideravelmente o stress para a Anemona durante o periodo de aclimatizacao ao teu aqua.


Em toda a literatura que pude ler até agora há referências a essa situação!




> como foi a intruduçao desse zanclus??
> foi pacifica em relaçao aos outros 2 ja existentes??
> consideras agora ter fexado o lote de introduçoes de vivos nesse aquario ou ainda ha mais alguma surpreza??


O zanclus entrou e começou a nadar lado a lado com os outros como se estivessem juntos há muito tempo. Passadas algumas horas ouve algumas disputas, mas nada de grave! Estavam os 3 mais preocupados em desviarem-se do imperador...!

Para já fico por aqui em termos de peixes, até porque o imperador não deixará entrar com facilidade mais um inquilino! A única coisa que poderá entrar serão mais Anthias.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tenho 320W de luz a cerca de 5 cm da água - penso ser suficiente...


Sim entendo isso mas e espalhado pelo aqua inteiro nao concentrado numa zona como no caso de HQI's.




> Em toda a literatura que pude ler até agora há referências a essa situação!


Sim mas isto nao se refere durante o periodo de introducao quando a Anemona tem que se regular internamente para ajustar-se aos parametros do teu aqua. Isto e notado por se expandir e encolher. 

De qualquer modo espero que elas se deem bem no teu aqua e que minhas duvidas estejam incorrectas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Sim entendo isso mas e espalhado pelo aqua inteiro nao concentrado numa zona como no caso de HQI's.
> ...
> 
> Sim mas isto nao se refere durante o periodo de introducao quando a Anemona tem que se regular internamente para ajustar-se aos parametros do teu aqua. Isto e notado por se expandir e encolher. 
> 
> De qualquer modo espero que elas se deem bem no teu aqua e que minhas duvidas estejam incorrectas.


As tuas dúvidas são mais que correctas e não ponho isso em causa. Eu espero poder contrariá-las!

Aqui ficam duas referências onde li que a presença dos palhaços ajuda na aclimatização da anémona:

http://www.peteducation.com/article....articleid=2153

"The presence of a Clownfish, such as Amphiprion ocellaris, Amphiprion percula, or Amphiprion perideraion, will help it acclimate."

http://www.centralpets.com/animals/f...s/swi1678.html

"True Percula and Ocellaris Clown Fish are commonly paired with this anemone; in fact, the presence of a compatible Clown Fish may actually ease a Ritteri Anemone's acclimation process..."

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A mim não me parece que os teus 320w sejam insuficientes para as_ H. magnifica_. Oferece-lhes uma boa aclimatação e uma iguaria de vez em quando e terás sucesso :SbOk:  
Conheci uma _H. magnifica_, num aquário de um colega nosso, que raramente entra no forum, que se desenvolveu de forma fantástica, tanto em tamanho como em cor, e que estava enfiada na coluna seca do aquário :EEK!:  . Ele nunca a quis remover de lá, e a verdade é que a anémona embora nesta posição pouco ortodoxa, sempre esteve incrível...talvez o maior e mais bonito exemplar que vi até hoje de _H. Magnifica_.
Nesta zona a anémona apanhava luz apenas das t8, mas tinha bastante circulação de água e era alimentada com frequência.
No sucesso ou não, destas anémonas mas também de muitas outras, na minha opinião e experiencia, a luz é um factor a considerar, mas atrás de alguns outros que assumem maior importância.

Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> No sucesso ou não, destas anémonas mas também de muitas outras, na minha opinião e experiencia, a luz é um factor a considerar, mas atrás de alguns outros que assumem maior importância.


Eu nao me interesso quanta experiencia a pessoa tem se nao houver luz sufeciente esta Anemona nao vai sobreviver a longo prazo. Tu mecionas um exemplo em que deu certo, mas por quanto tempo ? Eu posso mencionar milhares de exemplos em que nao dei certo. De facto Joyce Wilkerson que e considerada "esperta" no assunto mencionou que menos de 3% de todas as Anemonas que servem de hospedes vivem menos do que um ano em captividade. Para um animal que pode viver "centenas" de anos nao considero as estatisticas muito positivas mesmo mantido por pessoas com bastante experiencia !




> "The presence of a Clownfish, such as Amphiprion ocellaris, Amphiprion percula, or Amphiprion perideraion, will help it acclimate."


Baseado na minha experiencia com Anemonas quando introduzidas num aqua e tentado se ajustar aos novos parametros ter dois ou tres palhacos a se esfregar nela nao diria que seja benefico, mas isto e apenas a minha experiencia.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> mencionou que menos de 3% de todas as Anemonas que servem de hospedes vivem menos do que um ano em captividade.



Esta afirmação, dita por quem quer que seja, e com todo o respeito que tenho por quem estuda e inova neste hobby, é extremamente vaga, para não dizer que foi mais uma daquelas afirmações que os experts de vez em quando atiram ao ar que hoje é verdade e amanha é mentira. 
O bom na aquariofilia marinha, Roberto, é que, sendo um hobby relativamente novo e constantemente a sofrer melhorias, actualizações e avanços, torna possível que experiências novas, e até descobertas novas, possam ser feitas mesmo pelos mais comuns aquariofilos dedicados e com bons sistemas em casa.
Portanto, segundo Joyce Wilkerson, se em cada 100 anémonas vendidas ou em cativeiro, morrem 97 com menos de 1 ano, eu diria que em cada 100 aquários que ela conhece há 3 dignos de serem considerados bons :SbRequin2: . Porque pelo menos o conjunto de anémonas que eu conheço e já conheci em cativeiro cá em Portugal, onde se insere aquela que eu mencionei, a taxa de sucesso até um ano de cativeiro, mesmo com hospedeiros, é infinitamente mais alta.
Conheço anémonas em cativeiro com mais de 6 anos o que contraria por si só a afirmação que colocaste no post.
Ainda ontem estava a consultar o livro "Aquarium Corals" do Eric Borneman, que é relativamente recente, e li coisas completamente ultrapassadas em relação a alguns corais.
Eu, no entanto, apenas desdramatizei o problema das _H. Magnifica_ do Diogo, em relação à luz, e continuo a desdramatizar..nós na natureza encontramos anémonas _H. Magnifica_ a grandes profundidades.
A luz, não deixando de ser um factor importante, acho que o mais dificil na manutenção das anémonas, não é ter um pouco menos ou mais de intensidade luminosa. A aclimatação, as correntes, a qualidade de água e alimentação adequada...parecem-me factores mais importantes em cativeiro. Os aquários que conheço e que já conheci comprovam-me o que afirmo.
O periodo de adaptação das anémonas parece-me até, a fase mais traumatica, e garantidamente, superada esta aclimatação ao cativeiro, estou convicto que se for um bom aquário, conseguiremos manter anemonas por longos periodos de tempo.
Na aquariofilia marinha, muitos de nós, partem quase na mesma linha do que muitos biologos experts, (que muitas vezes não são aquariofilos) para conseguirem inovar e acrescentar algo inédito e inovador ao hobby.
Por isso para mim, e falo só por mim, citações compulsivas de dinossauros da aquariofilia, não me intimidam, respeito-as, aprendo com elas mas quando tiver as minhas ideias, fruto dos meus 12 anos a conviver com aquários marinhos, digo-as. Verdades absolutas não existem neste hobby...nem em quase nada....ainda há milhares de corais por identificar..milhares de comportamentos por compreender...milhares de animais por perceber...e cada um de nós pode ser o próximo a inovar. :SbOk:  



Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu, no entanto, apenas desdramatizei o problema das H. Magnifica do Diogo, em relação à luz, e continuo a desdramatizar..nós na natureza encontramos anémonas H. Magnifica a grandes profundidades.


Isto e algo novo para mim pois tudo que tenho lido sobre as Heteractis magnificas, Crispa, Gigantea e Metensii e que veem de aguas baixas completamente expostas ao sol e que dificilmente podemos oferecer condicoes adequadas para elas em captividade.

 O que digo vem de pessoas como Anthony Calfo, Robert Fenner Rob Toonen e ate Julian Sprung que todos juntos teem mais de 100 anos de experincia em praticamente em todas as facetas do hobby e conhecem muito bem donde estas Anemonas sao colectadas. Tambem acho curioso que a tendencia especialmente da Magnifica e subir para o ponto mais alto do aqua o mais perto da luz possivel, achas coincidencia ? Eu acho que nao !

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Para veres algumas_ H.Magnifica_, basta pesquisares por fotos na net...verás milhares de fotos destas anémonas a mais de 15... 20 metros de profundidade. 
Mais, contrariamente ao que afirmas, estas anémonas estão em zonas frontais nos recifes, expostas a grandes movimentações de água e continuam a aparecer pela parede do recife até alguma profundidade. Não toleram minimamente a presença de nitratos na água...portanto nas zonas mais baixas dos recifes...a caminhar para as zonas onde encontramos muitos lps, a água tem menos profundidade e uma carga orgânica mais elevada, coisa que as _H. Magnifica_ não toleram.


Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo e Roberto,

Em primeiro lugar, obrigado pelas Vossas intervenções.
Espero vir a contrariar os números que o Roberto apresenta e se assim não for, aprendo uma grande lição!

Tal como Paulo, não dou muito crédito a verdades absolutas, até porque acredito não exitirem. De facto o que pude até agora observar foi a deslocação das anémonas para zonas com corrente elevada e alternada! No entanto vou proporcionar-lhes locais mais próximos da luz, colocando duas pedras em locais elevados e de grande corrente. Isso vai provavelmente implicar algumas alterações no layout.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Para veres algumas_ H.Magnifica_, basta pesquisares por fotos na net...verás milhares de fotos destas anémonas a mais de 15... 20 metros de profundidade. 
> Mais, contrariamente ao que afirmas, estas anémonas estão em zonas frontais nos recifes, expostas a grandes movimentações de água e continuam a aparecer pela parede do recife até alguma profundidade. Não toleram minimamente a presença de nitratos na água...portanto nas zonas mais baixas dos recifes...a caminhar para as zonas onde encontramos muitos lps, a água tem menos profundidade e uma carga orgânica mais elevada, coisa que as _H. Magnifica_ não toleram.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Marinheiro


Nao duvido que a magnifica vai beneficiar de movimentacao forte e indirecta nao concordo que elas veem de zonas mais profundas. Embora pode *ocorrer* em agua mais profunda geralmente vem de zonas baixas. Aqui podes ver a zona donde a Crispa se origina que e similar a magnifica:





> The distribution patterns of the leathery sea anemone, Heteractis crispa, which contains an algal endosymbiont (zooxanthellae) and anemonefish, were investigated in relation to size distribution on a shallow fringing reef (3.2 ha, *0-4 m depth*) in Okinawa, Japan. Individual growth and movements were also examined. Large individuals (>1,000 cm[2]) inhabited reef edges up to a depth of 4 m, while small anemone (<500 cm[2]) *inhabited shallow reefs including inner reef flats.* Individuals rarely moved, and their sizes were significantly correlated with their water depths. Growth of small anemones was negatively correlated with their distance from the reef edge, suggesting that reef edges provide more prey and lower levels of physiological stress. This study suggested that deep reef edges are suitable habitats for H. crispa. Large anemones were inhabited by large Amphiprion perideraion or large Amphiprion clarkii, both of which are effective defenders against anemone predators. Anemones that settle in deep reef edges may enjoy a higher survival rate and attain a large size because of their symbiotic relationship with anemonefish. However, early settlers do not harbor anemonefish. Their mortality rate would be higher in the deep edges than in shallow edges, the complicated topography of which provides refuge.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Tal como Paulo, não dou muito crédito a verdades absolutas, até porque acredito não exitirem.


Concordo ! 
Eu quando iniciei no hobby comprei uma Heteractis crispa que havia expelido as zooxanthellas e coloquei num aqua com 130w de PC's e ela recuperou e quase triplicou em tamanho num aqua tinha 20-40ppm de nitratos !!! Ela se deu bem nao porque era nenhum experto no assunto e tinha 0 de experiencia, no meu caso tive *SORTE* !

Diogo nao tenho problema em tu experimentares uma, mas fazer experimantacao com magnificas multiplicas nao concordo ! De qualquer modo desejo-te boa sorte e espero que esteja completamente errado  :Vitoria:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Diogo nao tenho problema em tu experimentares uma, mas fazer experimantacao com magnificas multiplicas nao concordo ! De qualquer modo desejo-te boa sorte e espero que esteja completamente errado


Eu comprei a primeira magnifica e como disse acima os meus palhaços, que até então eram pacificos tornaram-se agressivos entre eles, ao ponto de ter agora alguns com a boca ferida! Assim, optei por comprar outra anémona, maior que a primeira para evitar mais agressões - isso verificou-se. Outra razão para ter adquirido esta anémona especificamente, foi o facto de ter verificado que ela não estava em muito bom estado! Ainda não percebi se levou um golpe ou se se está a dividir!!! Veremos...

Entretanto, aproveito para Vos dizer que está não é a primeira vez que tenho anémonas! Aliás já mantive durante 2 anos uma carpete azul e uma LTA (que presumi na altura ser uma Macrodactyla doreensis). Quando comecei com a água salgada mantive uma magnifica durante várias anos e na altura tinha apenas T8´s... Sempre a alimentei religiosamente numa base semanal.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Não tenciono fazer muitas mais introduções!!! Já tenho 25 peixes - 16 deles pequenos.
> 
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


  :Palmas:  Um imperador é um peixe irresistivel. :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Um imperador é um peixe irresistivel.


Pois...! Na verdade não foram muitas mais..!! Foram apenas duas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Nao duvido que a magnifica vai beneficiar de movimentacao forte e indirecta nao concordo que elas veem de zonas mais profundas. Embora pode ocorrer em agua mais profunda geralmente vem de zonas baixas. Aqui podes ver a zona donde a Crispa se origina que e similar a magnifica:
> 
> 
> 
> Citação:
> The distribution patterns of the leathery sea anemone, Heteractis crispa, which contains an algal endosymbiont (zooxanthellae) and anemonefish, were investigated in relation to size distribution on a shallow fringing reef (3.2 ha, 0-4 m depth) in Okinawa, Japan. Individual growth and movements were also examined. Large individuals (>1,000 cm[2]) inhabited reef edges up to a depth of 4 m, while small anemone (<500 cm[2]) inhabited shallow reefs including inner reef flats. Individuals rarely moved, and their sizes were significantly correlated with their water depths. Growth of small anemones was negatively correlated with their distance from the reef edge, suggesting that reef edges provide more prey and lower levels of physiological stress. This study suggested that deep reef edges are suitable habitats for H. crispa. Large anemones were inhabited by large Amphiprion perideraion or large Amphiprion clarkii, both of which are effective defenders against anemone predators. Anemones that settle in deep reef edges may enjoy a higher survival rate and attain a large size because of their symbiotic relationship with anemonefish. However, early settlers do not harbor anemonefish. Their mortality rate would be higher in the deep edges than in shallow edges, the complicated topography of which provides refuge.  
> :


_Heteractis Crispa_ é uma coisa, _Heteractis Magnifica_ é outra Roberto...não vejo que se possam comparar, nos parâmetros que estamos a discutir...mas vieste mais uma vez com uma citação e eu então terei de contrapor em prol da saudável e construtiva discussão. :SbBiere5:  

Um pequeno apontamento, trancrito de um documento da Universidade de Cambridge, do jornal da Associação de Biologia Marinha do Reino Unido.
Note-se que se está a falar da _Heteractis Magnifica_:

The Heteractis magnifica assemblage at the tip of the Sinai Peninsula was examined. The actinian size, location, and number of resident anemonefishes were recorded. *The anemones were found at depths down to approximately 40 m and the sizes of clustering H. magnifica and clusters were positively correlated with depth*. There seemed to be a tendency for solitary actinians to cluster once they reached a certain size-range. The resident anemonefishes Amphiprion bicinctus and Dascyllus trimaculatus were present in very large numbers (approximately 250 and 1800 respectively) and the A. bicinctus home range size was positively correlated with depth.

Roberto, a maior dificuldade da manutenção das _Heteractis Magnifica_ é exactamente, devido a factores contrários aqueles que estás a defender. É uma anémona que raramente aparece em grupo; raramente cresce entre os ramos dos corais; encontra-se muito mais a maior profundidade, onde os volumes de água que lhe banham os tecidos são enormes; não tolera a presença de nutrientes na água, coisa que seria contrária se existisse em zonas mais baixas, onde a concentração de nutrientes é alta....a _Heteractis Crispa_ não é descrita como uma espécie similar da _Heteractis Magnifica_ etc, etc..poderei  citar mais artigos mas penso que não valerá a pena...

E mais....




> Entretanto, aproveito para Vos dizer que está não é a primeira vez que tenho anémonas! Aliás já mantive durante 2 anos uma carpete azul e uma LTA (que presumi na altura ser uma Macrodactyla doreensis). Quando comecei com a água salgada mantive uma magnifica durante várias anos e na altura tinha apenas T8´s... Sempre a alimentei religiosamente numa base semanal.:


Aqui está mais uma experiência positiva, a relatar condições de luz mais percárias e onde este factor não assume a mesma importância de outros, e que se junta a muitas outras que conheço na manutenção de anémonas em cativeiro, com isto não querendo dizer que a sua manutenção não é complexa. 


Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Heteractis Crispa é uma coisa, Heteractis Magnifica é outra Roberto...não vejo que se possam comparar, nos parâmetros que estamos a discutir...mas vieste mais uma vez com uma citação e eu então terei de contrapor em prol da saudável e construtiva discussão


Eu sei que sao Anemonas diferentes o que queria dizer e que veem de zonas similares. 

Robert Fenner que tem mais de 35 anos de experiencia e conhece muito bem a zona donde sao colectadas:




> Amongst the several large Pacific Anemones naturally symbiotic with the playful Clownfishes (subfamily Amphiprionae), the Magnificent (Heteractis magnifica) ranks near the bottom for inappropriate aquarium use. This is a naturally large (only second to Stichodactyla mertensii in potential size for symbiotic anemones), species that is given to frequent moving... even "ballooning", filling itself with water and floating off to have adventures... Too big and free-roaming for anything but huge hobbyist systems (hundreds to thousands of gallons) with little other stinging-celled life. Want more? *Of Anemones the Magnificent requires about the most intense lighting and water movement*... and let's top it off with this species propensity to eat your non-hosted aquarium fishes!...
> 
>               ... Where do they live? In the wild lin exposed areas, attached to rock... where there is sufficient current or surge, in five to twenty meters of depth. You may have to situate yours on top of a large bommie-like arrangement of rock to elevate it close enough to what lighting you can provide...* Likely no more than a foot underwater*... Place the animal about halfway on this structure and let it decide... It will...
> 
>              ...   Bright light, big city... this anemone can and will survive under this lighting if it climbs and stays in the top half of the aquarium. To be sure you are getting the best light output from your fixture, do be sure not to use a glass canopy. These block out light. If you are concerned about fish jumping, please find and use some eggcrate. This is what we in the US hobby calls what other industries term "louver". It is found at most any hardware store, mainly in 2 by four foot panels; it's real purpose is diffusing light on overhead fluorescent fixtures. Your specimen might easily be photo-shocked by being exposed to too much light too soon, after being kept "in the dark" during holding, transport. You might initially place a stack of plastic fiberglass fly screen (like for windows) on top of the canopy between the lights and the water. About 12-15 sheets should do nicely. Remove a sheet every day or every other day for a few days to gradually acclimate the anemone to the new light over a couple of weeks. Oh, and what sort of light fixturing? A bunch of boosted fluorescent technology might get you by with enhanced ancillary feeding, *but in practical terms either 250 or 400w MHs of the 6500k or 10000k color spectrum (along with some natural sunlight if possible) are best.*


http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/in...tmagnifica.htm

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

São anémonas diferentes e não vêm de zonas similares.

"... Where do they live? In the wild lin exposed areas, attached to rock... where there is sufficient current or surge, in five to twenty meters of depth......" ;     "....in five to twenty meters..." não....até 40 metros!! ..." in exposed areas"...o que é que isto quer dizer? As zonas de baixa profundidade são "exposed areas" ? não.....!

Qual é a dúvida...não foi o que sempre disse?....não foi nunca é o que disseste...

E o que é isso de conhecer a zona onde são colectadas? As _Heteractis Magnifica_ existem em milhares de locais ao longo dos trópicos!
Mesmo assim, e com algumas coisas com as quais só concordo parcialmente,....só consigo encontrar nesta citação que colocas, afirmações a sublinhar tudo o que disse até agora!


Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> E o que é isso de conhecer a zona onde são colectadas?


Bem eu diria que seria muito mais facil colectar as Anemonas nas zonas mais baixas nao profundas. Tambem adicionaria que embora podem viver nas zonas mais profundas como a crispa esta nao e a zona ideal. As necessidades de luz da magnifica e muito bem conhecida e portanto nao vou discutir mais sobre o assunto. Se pensem que pode dar muito bem com luz menos intensa entao "the more power to you".




> Outra razão para ter adquirido esta anémona especificamente, foi o facto de ter verificado que ela não estava em muito bom estado! Ainda não percebi se levou um golpe ou se se está a dividir!!!


Se esta a dividir nao e bom sinal, isto e indicacao que esta debaixo de severo stress.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Bem eu diria que seria muito mais facil colectar as Anemonas nas zonas mais baixas nao profundas. Tambem adicionaria que embora podem viver nas zonas mais profundas como a crispa esta nao e a zona ideal. As necessidades de luz da magnifica e muito bem conhecida e portanto nao vou discutir mais sobre o assunto. Se pensem que pode dar muito bem com luz menos intensa entao "the more power to you".


Bom, não percebi muito bem este parágrafo mas tenho de tentar responder.
Primeiro, acho que como moderador, esta expressão ..."Se pensam que pode dar muito bem com luz menos intensa então "the more power to you"... não ajuda à saudável troca de ideias...de forma a enriquecer o tópico do Diogo.
Diga-se, no entanto, que apenas voltei a responder sobre este assunto, já que tu não queres discuti-lo mais, porque acho importante que quem esteja a ler o tópico perceba realmente onde está a razão.

Roberto..."in five to twenty meters"...., "The anemones were found at depths down to approximately 40 m"...o que é nestas duas citações te está a deixar confuso e a fazer bater na mesma tecla de que - "Tambem adicionaria que embora podem viver nas zonas mais profundas como a crispa esta nao e a zona ideal" - é que o que se diz é exactamente contrário ao que afirmas!!

Não basta, ainda para mais tu como moderador, vires refutar algo que um membro sugere (neste caso eu), baseado em não sei quantas citações que encontras por aí... em contraposição a afirmações que fiz baseadas em factos escritos, relatados e em alguns casos presenciados...Aliás, o Diogo descreve a experiência dele com a anémona, como experiência de sucesso.
Eu vejo-me obrigado a pensar...se já alguma vez tiveste uma _Heteractis Magnifica_ no aquário ou se já presenciaste a evolução de alguma em cativeiro? 
É que a tua insistência contra os factos que eu apresento e que tu próprio apresentas, contra as tuas afirmações..colocam em causa aquilo que considero experiência acumulada nestes, alguns anos pelo menos, em que convivo com aquários e levantam dúvidas a quem lê o tópico. Portanto não quero que essa tua insistência em contrariar factos possa sugerir que estarei a dizer alguma heresia em relação ao assunto.

Evidentemente que as _Heteractis Magnifica_ precisam de luz...mas as acroporas também, as montiporas também, as outras anémonas também..enfim todos nós sabemos que quase todos os animais do recife precisam de luz para viver.
Agora, seguramente, acredita que de uma forma geral, em cativeiro,  uma acropora para se apresentar no máximo esplendor, com a máxima coloração e com a máxima saúde...precisa de muito mais luz do que qualquer anémona. 
É isto que se está a discutir desde inicio ....se de facto, os 320 w do Diogo são ou não suficientes para manter a _Heteractis Magnifica_ . Na minha opinião sim, e continuo a afirmar que o factor luz é importante na manutenção desta e de outras anémonas..mas *não é mais importante* do que a qualidade da água, as correntes e a alimentação!
Espero ter concluido com esta intervenção, a minha opinião sobre este assunto. 
A minha intenção Diogo, é somente clarificar posições e ideias que me parecem ser as mais correctas para melhor compreensão de todos.
Portanto desculpa o excesso de textos, mas foi inevitável. :SbOk:  



Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Paulo, não tens que pedir desculpas por estares a debater um assunto interessante e por sinal, com boa argumentação!

De facto é irrefutável que as magnificas precisam de mais luz que as outras anémonas para estarem em forma. Agora a tua analogia é excelente - será que elas precisam de mais luz que uma acropora ou uma montipora??!! Tenho dúvidas... Será que alguem tem dúvidas que poderia manter todo e qualquer SPS com a iluminação que tenho actualmente???! Óbvio que teria que ter alguns cuidados na sua colocação, mas isso é o que vou fazer agora (aliás elas até fazem por mim, porque se deslocam!).

Tudo que tenho lido e pela minha experiência, penso que elas dão-se bem se alimentadas pelo menos uma vez por semana. É isso que vou fazer e tirar as minhas conclusões.

Mais uma vez Vos peço que não argumentem com base em verdades absolutas ditas ou escritas por alguns que por acaso tiveram a possibilidade de ser conhecidos! Perdoem-me a imodéstia, mas muitos sabem tanto como qualquer um de nós! 

Não há dúvidas que as magnificas aparecem, tanto em locais de água rasas como em locais mais profundos que podem ir até aos 40 metros. Provavelmente as que estão mais expostas ao sol terão mais cor, mas isso não quer dizer que estejam em melhor forma.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, acho que o teu aqua está a ficar muito muito bom!!!!
A meu ver só não gosto de uma coisa, o vidro de trás estar escuro, ou seja se o colocasses a azul ficaria melhor mas isso é a meu ver claro...



 :SbSourire2:  


Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Filipe,




> Boas, acho que o teu aqua está a ficar muito muito bom!!!!
> A meu ver só não gosto de uma coisa, o vidro de trás estar escuro, ou seja se o colocasses a azul ficaria melhor mas isso é a meu ver claro...


Obrigado pelo teu comentário! Eu entendo o que dizes mas sou adepto de ter um aquário o mais natural possível e nisso a coralina e algas do vidro de trás são um precioso aliado! 

Aparece para veres ao vivo! Tenho a certeza que ficarás de boca aberta!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Agora, seguramente, acredita que de uma forma geral, em cativeiro, uma acropora para se apresentar no máximo esplendor, com a máxima coloração e com a máxima saúde...precisa de muito mais luz do que qualquer anémona.


Nao concordo !
A maioria das Anemonas que servem como hospedes sao os mais exigentes de termos de qualidade de agua e luz e mais dificies de manter em captividade em comparacao a SPS ! Eu conheco muito bem a magnifica embora pessoalmente nunca a mantive no meu aquario. Estas Anemonas nao transportem bem e e muito dificil encontrar uma em boa saude, mas talvez algum dia tenterei manter uma.




> Primeiro, acho que como moderador, esta expressão ..."Se pensam que pode dar muito bem com luz menos intensa então "the more power to you"... não ajuda à saudável troca de ideias...de forma a enriquecer o tópico do Diogo.


Nao vejo o que mais devo adicionar ! Eu ja disse que estas Anemonas sao muito exigentes quanto a luz e tu dizes que sao encontradas em agua profunda e nao sao exigentes quanto a luz discordamos e deixo por aqui, so o tempo vai provar se estou exagerando ou nao  :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Nao concordo !
> A maioria das Anemonas que servem como hospedes sao os mais exigentes de termos de qualidade de agua e luz e mais dificies de manter em captividade em comparacao a SPS ! ....


Afirmas isto baseado em quê?... Na experiência que tens em manutenção de anémonas? 
Eu tenho neste momento uma _Entacmea quadricolor_ e considero-a dos animais mais resistentes que tenho no aquário...tive oportunidade de conhecer colegas que tinham nos seus sistemas (bons sistemas) várias espécies de anémonas sem nenhum tipo de problema, durante anos...!
É também invenção minha...ou os cnidarios foram dos primeiros invertebrados marinhos, muito antes dos corais duros, a registarem taxas de sucesso em cativeiro?




> Eu conheco muito bem a magnifica embora pessoalmente nunca a mantive no meu aquario....



Se nunca a tiveste, conheces daquilo que lês por aí...não chega para poderes trocar factos com quem as teve.




> .... e tu dizes que sao encontradas em agua profunda e nao sao exigentes quanto a luz discordamos e deixo por aqui, so o tempo vai provar se estou exagerando ou nao


Eu não digo que elas são encontradas em águas profundas...É factual! :Cool:  

Para finalizar, nunca disse que não tinham a sua necessidade de luz, disse sim, e vou ter de repetir novamente, que as necessidades de óptima água, boa alimentação e correntes ricas, são factores mais importantes do que a luz. :Olá:  
A luz hoje em dia nem interessa discutir no campo onde tu a estás a tentar meter...havendo necessidade ou não, de muita ou pouca luz...hoje, qualquer aquário mais ou menos bem montado..tem dois ou três hqis mais meia duzia de t5s. A luz é a dificuldade que mais facilmente se ultrapassa, nos dias de hoje, na manutenção de anémonas. 

Já pensaste que muito do mito da dificuldade na manutenção de cnidarios pode vir principalmente do facto de serem dos primeiros animais a ser adquiridos, dos primeiros a registar taxas de sucesso em cativeiro, e consequentemente sujeitos a grandes falhas nas condições que lhes proporcionaram? Daí resultando enormes taxas de insucesso...porque qualquer pessoa achava que seria relativamente fácil a sua manutenção?

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Paz pessoal :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  Paz :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sem querer ser tendencioso, concordo com o Paulo! As anémonas existem no mercado (pelo menos na Euripa há muitos anos) - a magnifica não é excepção e já em principio dos anos 90 quando comecei com a água salgada se viam à venda nas lojas da especialidade. Na altura não se falava de T5´s nem de HQI´s - usavam-se as comuns T8 e as anémonas sobreviviam.

Escrevi sobreviviam de propósito, pois acredito que estávamos muito longe das condições ideiais. Mas uma coisa é certa . eu consegui manter uma por vários anos - salvo erro 4! 

Espero bem que estejas enganado Roberto!!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu tenho neste momento uma Entacmea quadricolor e considero-a dos animais mais resistentes que tenho no aquário...tive oportunidade de conhecer colegas que tinham nos seus sistemas (bons sistemas) várias espécies de anémonas sem nenhum tipo de problema, durante anos...!
> É também invenção minha...ou os cnidarios foram dos primeiros invertebrados marinhos, muito antes dos corais duros, a registarem taxas de sucesso em cativeiro?


Concordo que a Enctacmea quadricolor e resistente relativo as outras que servem de hospedes pois ja tenho tido muitas incluindo uma rosa a mais de quatro anos debaixo de diferentes condicoes e tem se dado muito bem, mas este nao e o caso com as outras como a magnifica.

 Se bem que tu e teus amigo tem tido relativo sucesso com ela pelo menos aqui a volta donde conhece membros dum dos maiores clubes de aquariofilia nos EUA e nao conheco ninguem tem as mantido mais do que dois anos. As taxas de sucesso das Anemonas continua a ser muito pobre e penso que se falarias com Anthony Calfo que tem muita experiencia com Anemonas e sua propagacao ele poderia dar mais clarificacao sobre o assunto.




> A luz hoje em dia nem interessa discutir no campo onde tu a estás a tentar meter...havendo necessidade ou não, de muita ou pouca luz...hoje, qualquer aquário mais ou menos bem montado..tem dois ou três hqis mais meia duzia de t5s. A luz é a dificuldade que mais facilmente se ultrapassa, nos dias de hoje, na manutenção de anémonas.


Eu quando comentei estava falando sobre o caso do Diogo que nao tem HQI's e que na minha opiniao acho insufeciente para esta Anemona mas como disse espero que esteja errado. 

Se pudesses fazer o favor podes colocar o link donde viste que elas podem ser encntradas a 40 metros de profundidade ? Estou curioso de ler mais info sobre o assunto :Olá:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Ontem à noite fiz uma base para uma das magnificas, mesmo junto à superfície. Coloqueia-a numa zona mais abaixo e depressa ela se agarrou e começou a subir. Aqui ficam as fotos:





A outra está confortavelmente instalada no meio dos reefbranches...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje quando cheguei a casa a anémona tinha subido um pouco mas nada de especial. A conclusão a que chego é que previligiou a corrente à possibilidade de poder ter mais luz!





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Deixo-Vos ficar algumas das fotos que tirei com a iluminação de leds que encomendei (não tem muita potência mas faz uns efeitos engraçados!)...









Aqui fica a foto do projector - com 300 leds (cerca de 300W de luz) gastando apenas 23W. O problema é que a luz é muito direccionada sendo muito pouco abrangente em termos de ângulo...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, a tecnologia de leds é o futuro.

Exprimenta a subir o projector 20 cm e tira foto para vermos o efeito.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Heitor,




> Diogo, a tecnologia de leds é o futuro.
> 
> Exprimenta a subir o projector 20 cm e tira foto para vermos o efeito.


Segundo o Miguel Marçal dos Santos estes não são leds de alto rendimento! De fcato dão muita luz e gastam pouco mas não chega para iluminar 60 cm de altura de um reef. Na foto o foco está colocado na trave central do aqua e por isso quase junto à água. Se subir mais perde muita luz e não fica com mais abrangência, pois o ângulo de iluminação é muito fechado.

Para iluminar o aqua ia precisar de pelo menos 4 focos destes! Este custou perto de 100 euros com transporte!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, Tenho andado a ler umas coisas, e penso que teras de afastar da agua pelo menos uns 20 a 30 cm.


É verdade que a iluminação dos leds é direccionada, o que é optimo.

De qualquer modo  acho que os leds devem ter a potencia de 3w para cima daí tu achares que não esta iluminado.

Onde compras te esse projector não haverá projectores maiores com leds mais potentes?

Quanto ao preço do projector nao acho caro pouco mais é que um hqi e com consumos muito menores.

Incomparavelmente muito menores.

Fica bem.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Diogo, repara no produto prj03 que esta nesta página.

Eu tb ando ás avessas com iluminação eheh.

http://www.sunlab.com.br/prj01.htm

Fica bem.

Se conseguissemos arranjar projectores para testar :yb620:  .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, repara no produto prj03 que esta nesta página.
> 
> Eu tb ando ás avessas com iluminação eheh.
> 
> http://www.sunlab.com.br/prj01.htm


E o que são/correspondem as 640cd??!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Diogo
 Vi por estas bandas um centropyge aurantius,e como apesar de ser dos com melhor feitio em relação aos outros,bica nos corais  mesmo SPS,não veio :yb620:   ( o meu é um fish only  with Montipora corals :SbOk5:  )...lembrei-me,mas...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> Diogo
>  Vi por estas bandas um centropyge aurantius,e como apesar de ser dos com melhor feitio em relação aos outros,bica nos corais  mesmo SPS,não veio  ( o meu é um fish only  with Montipora corals )...lembrei-me,mas...


Pois, não é dos meus preferidos! Pelo que pude ler sobre ele é complicado de manter porque é normalmente apanhado de uma forma ilegal. Isto é devido ao seu hábito de estar maioritariamente escondido, e por isso ser dificil de apanhar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Já anda aí também o "Scott W. Michael"...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Já anda aí também o "Scott W. Michael"...


Anda! Mas por acaso li no Wet Wet Media!

Entretanto acabadas de acender a luzes, tive várias novidades...
A magnifica está agora no topo de um dos reefbranches:





E como nem sempre as novidades são boas, também agora reparei que o último zanclus a entrar no aqua está agora cheio de crypto...



...está a comer bem, mas ainda assim, provavelmente vou dar-lhe um banho de água doce!

Deixo-Vos ficar algumas fotos mais...







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> E como nem sempre as novidades são boas, também agora reparei que o último zanclus a entrar no aqua está agora cheio de crypto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...está a comer bem, mas ainda assim, provavelmente vou dar-lhe um banho de água doce!


 :Olá: Viva Diogo
Sugeria que o deixasses nadar tranquilo. Essa situação acontece mas costuma ser passageira desde que o animal não fique sob tensão, alias resulta muitas vezes de enfraquecimento físico causado por tensão/ansiedade acumulados durante o transporte, jornada no importador, na loja e depois em casa, etc.... Este estado contribui para agravar a situação, assim recolher o animal e sujeitá-lo a um um tratamento que também é traumatizante (o animal fica/pode ficar assustadissimo), pode agravar muito em vez de ajudar. Se se alimenta bem, os parâmetros do sistema forem bons, costuma passar ao fim de pouco tempo qual constipação nos humanos.
Enquanto apresentar pontos, procura efectuar qualquer adição, tpa, etc... do modo mais lento possível ou mesmo não efectuar. Faças o que fizeres, fá-lo de modo a que o bicho não fique ansioso/assustado e procura exercer o controlo dos parâmetros de água com um pouco mais  de rigor do que habitualmente. Quando passar continua com as rotinas e ritmos que tens, tudo tranquilo. Relativamente ao alimento, procura servir alimento que não se degrade rapidamente, a esponja será o mais indicado como a que hoje fui recolher. Fica a sugestão.





Curiosamente encontrei uma...lesma...?? que não pude fotografar porque estava com o fato de mergulho e assim não posso levar aquela máquina, mas já é a segunda vez que vejo tal...bicho??...e parece estar a alimentar-se da esponja. Tem cor muito idêntica à esponja, é meia ovóide e tem umas vilosidades carnudas no dorso. Vou ver se da próxima consigo fotografar agora que sei onde para tal...bicho...

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> ...está a comer bem, mas ainda assim, provavelmente vou dar-lhe um banho de água doce!


um dos meus quando chegou ficou cheio de pontos brancos tambem optei por nada fazer, a não ser alimentar mais vezes ao dia
na minha opinião seria o melhor a fazer :Coradoeolhos:  

ao fim de poucos dias passa  :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos dois pela vossa opinião. De facto o peixe ontem quando as luzes se acenderam apresentava as pintas que podem observar acima. A verdade é que ao final do dia (noite) apresentava menos. No entanto, aproveitando uma visita à Redfish ontem, acabei por trazer alguma água doce proveniente dos aquários dos ciclideos (o pH e a temperatura é a mesma que tenho no meu aqua) e coloquei-a durante a noite num saco dentro da sump. Hoje quando me levantei, com a luz do aqua ainda apagada, acabei por apanhar o zanclus que ainda a dormir nem se apercebeu do choque osmótico que levou!



Parece-me bem melhor que ontem... amanhã repito o procedimento.

Entretanto reparei que há pintas em mais peixes! Embora muito poucas, acho que vou mesmo fazer umas TPA´s com aspiração do fundo por forma a tentar quebrar o ciclo dos trofontes (foi assim que consegui tratar o mesmo problema qando iniciei o meu reef há 2 anos). Aproveitei o banho do Zanclus para colocar mais 2 peixes - o imperador e um dos aurigas -ambos reagiram muito bem e quase já não têm pintas...





Amanhã vou apanhar esponja e dar-lhes! Vou também misturar alho na comida.

E por falar em comida... aqui ficam algumas fotos da hora da paparoca! 
A primeira assim que me aproximo do aqua... antes de abrir a porta - eles seguem-me para ver onde vai cair a comida!



depois de abrir a porta... com granulado da Dainichi...



comida congelada... (ficam loucos!!)



e o Zanclus mais adoentado...!!! :yb665:  







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Quanto tempo dura o banho de agua doce?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Quanto tempo dura o banho de agua doce?


Normalmente uns 7 a 8 minutos mas no caso de um Zanclus (mais sensivel) durou apenas uns 3 minutos! É importante observar o peixe e verificar se não está em sofrimento. Normalmente uma natação muito forte e aos esticões é sinal que deve voltar à água salgada...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de peixes, desta vez tiradas com flash...



Pseudanthias bicolor



Apolemicthys trimaculatus



Pomacanthus imperator



Chaetodon punctatofasciatus



Chaetodon auriga



Zanclus cornutus



Chaetodon xanthurus 



Chaetodontoplus mesoleucos

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Boas fotos Diogo,

Parabéns por esse novo projecto com magnificos exemplares.

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Parabéns por esse novo projecto com magnificos exemplares.


Obrigado João! Não temos visto muitas fotos do teu aqua..! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Deixo-Vos apenas uma foto do Zanclus que depois do segundo banho de água doce, aprsenta melhoras significativas...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Diogo
 Ainda bem que se estão a recompor :SbOk:  .Baixaste entretanto a salinidade do aqua ou foi só mesmo o banho?Pois o teu fish only...já vai tendo outros seres que não permitem o tratamento com os medicamentos clássicos no Aqua.Mas pessoalmente gosto mais do" conceito alargado " do que um fish only "puro".
 Parabéns pelo didatismo do teu post :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Ok também não permite baixar a densidade de modo a ser curativa,pobres anémonas :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Não achas que terias vantagens em colocar alguns camarões limpadores
(lismatas) para te ajudarem a controlar o ponto branco.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo
>  Não achas que terias vantagens em colocar alguns camarões limpadores
> (lismatas) para te ajudarem a controlar o ponto branco.




Tenho 4!




> Baixaste entretanto a salinidade do aqua ou foi só mesmo o banho?Pois o teu fish only...já vai tendo outros seres que não permitem o tratamento com os medicamentos clássicos no Aqua.Mas pessoalmente gosto mais do" conceito alargado " do que um fish only "puro".





> Ok também não permite baixar a densidade de modo a ser curativa,pobres anémonas


Neste momento mantenho a densidade a 1021.

Entretanto, respondendo ao meu apelo, o Bernardo Pedrenho fez-me uma visita e trouxe-me um rocha cheia de aiptasias!!! Rapidamente os aurigas, xanthurus, punctafasciatus e também alguns anjos começaram a limpá-la...



Obrigado Bernardo! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Diogo :Olá: ,

Tenho andado muito curioso...e as fotos ainda me despertam mais a curiosidade! :JmdALEnvers:  

Como têm estado as pociloporas? que evolução observas? :Admirado:

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Antes de mais vos digo que o aquário ao vivo é completamente diferente.
Aliás basta todos vocês que têm peixes mais coloridos, não precisa de ser muito,  verem que ele ao mexer-se as cores e as sombras da água chamam muito mais a atenção.
O imperador por exemplo, estou parvo com o peixe, para além de ser larguíssimo mesmo com as luzes desligadas, basta o peixe andar a nadar de um lado para o outro que parece um candeeiro de cores em movimento.
Depois ,estupefacto com o tamanho dos lysmatas que o Diogo tem, são enormes.
Gostei bastante, principalmente logo após pormos a rocha eles atacaram todos a rocha, uns as aiptasias, outras as ascideas e outros ao resto da bicharada que a rocha tinha.
Eu estava apreensivo pois já tinha tido o privilegio de ver o aquário anterior, que estava muito bom, mas este está igualmente muito bom, pago para ver quando esses peixes tiverem o seu tamanho máximo.
Continua assim, vê lá se pões o tal zanclus no lugar dele para se deixar de armar em parvo com os outros dois.
Abraço

Bernardo Pedreño

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras Benardo!




> Como têm estado as pociloporas? que evolução observas?


Não há grande evolução - simplesmente estão lá! Com os pólipos quase sempre fechados pois estão constantemente a levar bicadas! Curiosamente estão vivas... Aqui fica um exemplo:



Entretanto hoje trouxe do Cabo Raso algumas algas...



Curiosamente a que está na imagem acima tem na sua base uma lapa viva que a segura na RV!









E a foto geral...



Veremos quanto tempo se aguentam as algas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Prometo que são as últimas fotos (de hoje!!!)...
Reparei agora que faz exactamente 1 mês desde que entraram os primeiros peixes borboleta...

Aqui ficam fotos de antes de depois:

Antes a 6 de Setembro e hoje





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Não acho muito prudente a introdução dessas algas Diogo :Admirado:  ..são bonitas, mas são macro algas atlânticas que não vão aguentar muito tempo à temperatura do teu aquário...E atenção que algumas (não sei se será esse o caso) provocam estragos quando começam a morrer.


Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo,

A alga em questão é o Codium tomentosum que vive em zona de rebentação ficando por vezes expostas ao sol em poças de água pequenas em que a temperatura deve atingir valores bem superiores à do meu aquário.

No entanto já contava ficar atento à sua evolução. :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Diogo

Primeiro que tudo os meus parabêns pelo teu projecto, ainda não tinha feito nenhum comentário dele.
Foi com imensa pena que li no teu tópico que o Chaetodon plebeius deixou-te, era um peixe muito bonito.
Mas tens outros espectaculares, qualquer dia vem outro igual.

Um abraço 

João Alves

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Diogo,
Quando vi ao vivo o teu aquário há poucos meses atrás não imaginava no que se iria tornar. Prima pela inovação e pela beleza. 
Parabéns Diogo,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Primeiro as boas notícias... parece que me livrei rapidamente do Crypocarium! Os peixes estão bem melhores e são agora raras as pintas visíveis! Não quero já deitar os foguetes porque o ciclo dos trofontes é longo e ainda possa não estar livre!

Entretanto deixo-Vos uma foto do Zanclus que estava mais atacado...



Lembram-se da pedra que o Bernardo trouxe??! Pois bem aqui fica uma foto do antes e depois com 1 dia de intervalo...





As más notícias... estou a levar na cabeça no Reefcentral!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...1#post10938331

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Depois de ler o link do fórum do Reefcentral ainda quero mais que o aquário resulte. Em tudo, uma coisa é a teoria e outra coisa é a prática e essa continua a ser a mais importante... Digo eu  :Admirado:  
Está brutal o aquário Diogo. 
Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não consigo ler o tópico do Reefcentral, porque o servidor está em actulização.

Mas, deixa-me adivinhar...dizem que tens demasiados peixes para um aquário de 500 litros, que não vais conseguir manter 3 anjos grandes em harmonia, porque para isso seriam necessários alguns milhares de litros, que o P. Imperator não se deve manter num aquário desse tamanho, etc.

Acertei ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Oi,




> Mas, deixa-me adivinhar...dizem que tens demasiados peixes para um aquário de 500 litros, que não vais conseguir manter 3 anjos grandes em harmonia, porque para isso seriam necessários alguns milhares de litros, que o P. Imperator não se deve manter num aquário desse tamanho, etc.
> 
> Acertei ?


Quase! A questão prende-se com a quantidade de peixes mas mais especificamente com o facto de ter 3 zanclus e não fazer quarentenas. O imperador é referido mas não choca muito!

A outra questão levantada é o facto de ter as magnificas!!! Estou convencido que o Roberto tem lá espiões!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nem me lembrei das H. magnifica. 
Naturalmente que também seria um tema quente

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Tem certamente escapado a censura o teu tópico em Reefcentral, porque eles não deixam que se faça a colocação de fotos "marcadas" com logos explícitos.

No meu tópico em Reefcentral foi-me pedido por um dos administradores para substituir as fotos, e removeram-me mesmo algumas.

Fica o alerta  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> A outra questão levantada é o facto de ter as magnificas!!! Estou convencido que o Roberto tem lá espiões!!!   
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tem certamente escapado a censura o teu tópico em Reefcentral, porque eles não deixam que se faça a colocação de fotos "marcadas" com logos explícitos.
> 
> No meu tópico em Reefcentral foi-me pedido por um dos administradores para substituir as fotos, e removeram-me mesmo algumas.
> 
> Fica o alerta


Não sabia disso!! Sempre coloquei fotos alojadas aqui!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Não quero concordar com o que o pessoal do reefcentral diz (nem li) mas acho que podes vir a ter problemas em manter esse aquario controlado a longo prazo, especialmente se continuas a meter carga orgânica sem teres primeiro estabilizada uma boa população de macro algas. Acho mesmo que serão estas que suportarão o aquario. Parece-me que estas a fazer um bocado ao contrário mas espero que corra tudo bem.

Também acho que o areão não devia ser tão grosso. As fezes ficarão acumuladas e podem vir a dar problemas.

As anémonas, já te dei a minha opinião.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> ...acho que podes vir a ter problemas em manter esse aquario controlado a longo prazo, especialmente se continuas a meter carga orgânica sem teres primeiro estabilizada uma boa população de macro algas. Acho mesmo que serão estas que suportarão o aquario. Parece-me que estas a fazer um bocado ao contrário mas espero que corra tudo bem.
> 
> Também acho que o areão não devia ser tão grosso. As fezes ficarão acumuladas e podem vir a dar problemas.


Não tenciono colocar mais peixes a curto prazo! O refúgio está muito bem colonizado e o que tenho feito é retirar macroalgas dele (sempre que necessito de fazer podas) e colocar no aqua principal - assim penso que tenho uma população estabilizada como referes.

A questão do areão é pertinente. No entanto resolvo isso quinzenalmente com as TPA´s com aspiração do areão.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Como é que me fui esquecer desse teu belo refúgio!!!! Não me estava a lembrar. Visto dessa forma, apesar do refúgio não ser muito grande, acho que não terás problemas, mas tudo depende da alimentação, limpeza do aquario, etc.

O areão é mau para peixes, tens mesmo de aspirar, o que é trabalhoso e se bem me lembro o teu problema era o reef dar muito trabalho. Na minha opinião terás ainda mais trabalho com este aquario de peixes.

Força nisso!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola Diogo.
dá para fazeres um video do teu aqua?
 :SbOk:   :tutasla:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Oi,
> 
> 
> 
> Quase! A questão prende-se com a quantidade de peixes mas mais especificamente com o facto de ter 3 zanclus e não fazer quarentenas. O imperador é referido mas não choca muito!
> 
> A outra questão levantada é o facto de ter as magnificas!!! Estou convencido que o Roberto tem lá espiões!!!   
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



Eu ja nao visite RC a meses, mas certamente nao me surpreende a reacao no RC ou em qualquer outro site de aquariofilia exceto aqui evidentemente  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu ja nao visite RC a meses, mas certamente nao me surpreende a reacao no RC ou em qualquer outro site de aquariofilia exceto aqui evidentemente


Pois... de facto é pena que por aqueles lado apenas existam teóricos, aliás como tu, que se baseiam no que os outros escrevem e não em factos reais, retirados da sua própria experiência. Gostava de saber quantos dos que por lá escrevem já tiveram ou têm algo parecido com o que eu tenho??!! Muito poucos!

Outra coisa muito engraçada é que há por lá aquários que são autênticas alarvidades, completamente sobrelotados (bem mais que o meu). Vi um aquário de uns 700 litros com 6 anjos adultos... Desses nada dizem!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Aproveitando a resposta deixo-vos algumas fotos que atestam a saúde, tanto das anémonas (que estão maiores) como dos peixes...

as duas anémonas:





...a terceira que finalmente se mostra - uma entacmea quadricolor verde:



O mais fotogénico dos peixes:



Um dos Zanclus e as Anthis (na estação de limpeza) - como podem observar estão já mais nutridos e a crescer:





... e a foto geral:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

as anémonas estão bem grandinhas!  :SbOk5:  
bom trabalho...estou a gostar da mudança!!!  :EEK!:  


abrs

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá,
> Pois... de facto é pena que por aqueles lado apenas existam teóricos, aliás como tu, que se baseiam no que os outros escrevem e não em factos reais, retirados da sua própria experiência.


Eu tenho bastanta experiencia com Anemonas embora nao com a Magnifica,  mas suas necessidades sao muito similares especificamente as que fazem sibiose com os palhacos. Ademais pessoas como Anthony Calfo, Robert Fenner, Randy Holmes-Farley e outros revolucionarem o hobby e geralmente nao falem de "teorias" mas de esperiencia de muitas *decadas*  muito mais do que tu em praticamente todas as facetas do Hobby e embora eu nao aceito tudo o que dizem como "sagrado" certamente respeito muito o seu contributo para este hobby. Ate acho curioso que ja citaste varias vezes o seu site Wetwebmedia embora dizes que falem so de teorias, um pouco irónico acho eu.





> Aproveitando a resposta deixo-vos algumas fotos que atestam a saúde, tanto das anémonas (que estão maiores) como dos peixes...


O sucesso tem que ser medido em anos nao em algumas semanas ou meses, portanto diria que ainda e um pouco cedo para se chegar a conclusao.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu tenho bastanta experiencia com Anemonas embora nao com a Magnifica,  mas suas necessidades sao muito similares especificamente as que fazem sibiose com os palhacos. Ademais pessoas como Anthony Calfo, Robert Fenner, Randy Holmes-Farley e outros revolucionarem o hobby e geralmente nao falem de "teorias" mas de esperiencia de muitas *decadas*  muito mais do que tu em praticamente todas as facetas do Hobby e embora eu nao aceito tudo o que dizem como "sagrado" certamente respeito muito o seu contributo para este hobby. Ate acho curioso que ja citaste varias vezes o seu site Wetwebmedia embora dizes que falem so de teorias, um pouco irónico acho eu.


Eu não digo que não tenhas experiência, acho apenas que citas demasiado alguns autores em vez de colocares as tuas proprias ideias... Eu tenho confiança para o fazer, mesmo que isso por vezes possa ser controverso ou ir contra o que está instituído - é a minha experiência e para mim conta muito.

Quanto ao aquário, acredito que vá ter sucesso - se não tiver serei o primeiro a assumir os meus erros.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá,
> 
> Eu não digo que não tenhas experiência, acho apenas que citas demasiado alguns autores em vez de colocares as tuas proprias ideias...


Opinioes a internet esta cheia e muitas vezes mitos e ideias erroneas sao transmitidas ou perpetuadas atraves de pessoas que pensem que sabem porque trabalhou no seu caso porque tiverem sorte mas pode estar completamente errada ou geralmente nao trabalha. Eu prefiro citar pessoas que que ja fizerem colecao, ja estiverem envolvidas na trasportacao, ja fizerem testes etc.

 Evidentemente pensas que com tua experiencia ja sabes tudo e portanto estou perdendo o teu/meu tempo, boa sorte  :Olá:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Opinioes a internet esta cheia e muitas vezes mitos e ideias erroneas sao transmitidas ou perpetuadas atraves de pessoas que pensem que sabem porque trabalhou no seu caso porque tiverem sorte mas pode estar completamente errada ou geralmente nao trabalha. Eu prefiro citar pessoas que que ja fizerem colecao, ja estiverem envolvidas na trasportacao, ja fizerem testes etc.
> 
>  Evidentemente pensas que com tua experiencia ja sabes tudo e portanto estou perdendo o teu/meu tempo, boa sorte


Eu não penso que sei tudo, mas também afirmo sem qualquer tipo de problema que já sei algumas coisas! Tal como referes é importante estar envolvido em diversas situações e de facto as que referes eu conheço e experimentei.

Talvez seja altura de se dar crédito a pessoas que sabem e não apenas aqueles que por algumas razão tiveram a hipótese de escrever um livro ou participar em palestras... Não sei o que um Calfo, um Borneman ou um Sprung sabe, nem tenho pertenções a tal, mas acredito que sei alguma coisa. Acredito nos meus conhecimentos e capacidades e isso que eu saiba não é negativo. As tuas palavras condenam o que é diferente, apenas porque é diferente. Eu tento verificar se é possível fazer diferente...

Espero que por tudo o que disse acima a tua argumentação não fique por aqui. Gosto de discutir os assuntos... como é óbvio tenho as minhas ideias e tento defende-las. Espero ter sido bem interpretado.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não querendo ser um profeta da desgraça, parece-me que o excesso de peixes vai ser "auto-corrigido" duma forma perfeita e natural como quase sempre acontece nestas situações . A mim já me aconteceu o mesmo e principalmente por não ter feito quarentena . O Cryptocaryum está e estará presente no teu aquário ,Diogo. Os borboletas apresentam também Lymphocystis . Este vírus é muito caracteristico aparecer nos borboletas e nos anjos quando existe "stress" nomeadamente por sobrepopulação. Se há coisa que aprendi nos aquários de água salgada é que parece haver um numero maximo de peixes ( e nomeadamente quando anjos e borboletas estão presentes )para determinado volume de água, a partir do qual o stress é constante e as doenças nunca deixam de aparecer para controlar os nossos excessos.
Assim sendo estimo que no prazo de 2 meses morram os seguintes peixes :
- 2 Zanclus
- 1 borboleta
- 1 dos anjos
- 2 Anthias ( as 2 magras )
Neste caso, ficava muito feliz se me viersse a enganar !
De resto acho que tens 2 anjos maravilhosos : o Imperador e o Trimaculatus.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,




> ...O Cryptocaryum está e estará presente no teu aquário ,Diogo.


Pois... eu sei que o crypto é "residente"!!! Apenas posso atenuar os seus efeitos. 




> Os borboletas apresentam também Lymphocystis . Este vírus é muito caracteristico aparecer nos borboletas e nos anjos quando existe "stress" nomeadamente por sobrepopulação.


O que é isso??!! Quais os sintomas? Os borboletas e anjos parecem-me bem!




> Assim sendo estimo que no prazo de 2 meses morram os seguintes peixes :
> - 2 Zanclus
> - 1 borboleta
> - 1 dos anjos
> - 2 Anthias ( as 2 magras )
> Neste caso, ficava muito feliz se me viersse a enganar !


Então hoje é dia 15 de Outubro... no dia 15 de Dezembro, veremos!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   É por estas coisas que gosto de ti!!! És um gajo pragmático! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O que é isso??!! Quais os sintomas? Os borboletas e anjos parecem-me bem!


Descobri um texto escrito por médico veterinário qualquer...!!




> "Lymphocystis ou Doença da «Couve-Flor» 
> 
> A Lymphocystis é uma doença crónica, provocada por um vírus que afecta os peixes teleósteos mais evoluídos. É a infecção viral mais comum em peixes de aquário. A doença é mais frequente em peixes de água salgada e água salobra, mas também pode afectar peixes de água doce, nomeadamente ciclídeos. 
> Os peixes de água salgada de aquário mais afectados são os peixes anjo e os peixes borboleta. 
> A replicação viral e a inibição da divisão celular nas células do tecido conjuntivo do peixe hospedeiro provocam o desenvolvimento de lesões nodulares macroscópicas, que se assemelham a verrugas, sendo, por isso, esta doença frequentemente designada por «doença da couve-flor». Estas células extremamente hipertrofiadas chamam-se linfócitos, dando o nome à doença. As lesões ocorrem geralmente na pele e nas barbatanas. 
> Os nódulos com um tamanho entre 0,3 e 2 mm coalescem para formarem massas de cor creme, rosada ou acinzentada. Inicialmente estes nódulos isolados podem assemelhar-se aos pontos brancos provocados pelo Cryptocaryon irritans, um parasita protozoário muito frequente nos peixes de água salgada. 
> Esta doença raramente provoca mortalidade de uma forma directa, mas se atingir, por exemplo, as brânquias, pode provocar dificuldade respiratória e se afectar a boca pode impedir o peixe de comer. Os peixes com Lymphocystis são mais sensíveis a outras infecções bacterianas ou fúngicas que podem complicar o quadro clínico. 
> Esta doença aparece frequentemente em peixes anjo e em peixes borboleta de água salgada após situações de stress como aquelas provocadas pelo transporte, traumatismos na pele (captura com redes), agressões por territorialidade, grande densidade de peixes e temperaturas elevadas. 
> Infelizmente não existem medicamentos comprovadamente eficazes contra esta doença, mas em grande parte dos casos as lesões regridem espontaneamente desde que se corrijam os factores de stress, nomeadamente diminuindo o número de peixes por volume de água, evitando agressões, melhorando a qualidade da água e fornecendo uma boa alimentação. Em muitos casos, removemos os nódulos com a ajuda de uma tesoura, uma pinça ou mesmo com a ponta dos dedos de uma só vez ou em duas ou três fases. De acordo com a minha experiência, este procedimento resolve grande parte dos casos e acelera a recuperação. Verifiquei também que esta doença não é muito contagiosa, afectando geralmente apenas os peixes que se encontram debilitados, magros ou stressados. 
> ...


De facto um dos aurigas teve umas preturberâncias na pele que pareciam pequenas bolas juntas. Foi o auriga a que dei o banho de água doce - desapareceu passado uma semana! Será que devo fazer alguma coisa?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos daquilo que tenho mais... Peixes!! :yb624:   :yb624:  

Começo pelos Chaetodons auriga.







Chaetodon punctofasciatus



Chaetodon xanthurus



Centropyge eibli



Zanclus cornutus



A pedirem a comida...





Abraço,
Diogo

PS - Rui - hoje quando cheguei a casa ainda estava tudo vivo!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> PS - Rui - hoje quando cheguei a casa ainda estava tudo vivo!


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  e espero que faças a consoada Natalicia , na presença de todos os peixes. Estes são os casos que tenho o maior prazer quando me engano.

O Lymphocystis manifesta-se como pequenos tomores em forma de couve-flôr geralmente nas barbatanas e na boca dos peixes. Raramente é mortal, e é autolimitante, desaparecendo por si quando o peixe restablece o seu sistema imunitario. O seu aparecimente significa geralmente uma quebra do sistema imunitário , muitas vezes associada ao stress do transaporte, da sobrepopulação ou da má qualidade da água.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Diogo td bem?
Gostava que me explicasses como é que foi o banho que fizestes de água doce para remoção do íctio sff?

Quanto tempo?
Quantas vezes etc...


Preciso de fazer aos meus hepatus bébés  :Whistle:  

Desculpa o off topic...



abrs

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Gostava que me explicasses como é que foi o banho que fizestes de água doce para remoção do íctio sff?
> 
> Quanto tempo?
> Quantas vezes etc...


Em primeiro lugar é importante referir que os banhos de água doce não remove o cryptocarium. Este só pode ser combatido ou com cobre ou pelo próprio peixe. O que acontece muitas vezes é que a presença dos cystos na pele dos peixes provoca outras lesões e infecções e são essas que se tentam minimizar com os banhos de água doce.

Para os hepatus eu recomendaria, no máximo 5 minutos (observar sempre o peixe e caso comece a nadar ferneticamente, retirar de imediato). O número de vezes é bastante subjectivo e depende do estado peixe.

Muito importante é garantir que a água está à mesma temperatura e Ph (pode ser usada água de ciclidios que tem por norma um ph à volta dos 8ºpH.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

ok obrigado!
dsc mesmo o off topic!!!


grd abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje deixo-Vos apenas uma foto geral e a notícia de que 1 dos Zanclus morreu! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   Porquê??!! Não sei... Depois de ontem ter comido muito bem como tem vindo a ser hábito, hoje apareceu agarrado a uma das bombas!

Mais um mistério que penso não vir a arranjar resposta!



De notar o crescimento dos peixes, principalmente dos Zanclus e dos Aurigas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Que pena Diogo...o zanclus  :Icon Cry:  !! 
Esta foto de ontem, está a revelar evolução no aquário..está a ficar mais bonito..mais natural!


Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Esta foto de ontem, está a revelar evolução no aquário..está a ficar mais bonito..mais natural!


Está...com mais algas!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Tenho tido alguns problemas em controlar as algas - esta foto foi tirada depois de ter feito mais uma TPA com aspiração, mas tenho muitas algas a crescer nas RV. Alimentar muito os peixes dá nisto!!!

Estou a pensar criar mais um refúgio ao lado da sump com mais uma DSB grande e profunda e apenas com chaetomorpha. A colocação de um filtro de areia não está posto de parte...! :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas diogo
e entao a introduçao de umas salarias ou uns cirurgioes para tentar controlar essas algas nao será uma boa hipotese?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá César,




> e entao a introduçao de umas salarias ou uns cirurgioes para tentar controlar essas algas nao será uma boa hipotese?


Salárias e/ou gobios é de facto uma boa ideia! Já cirurgiões é mais complicado com todos os peixes que já tenho!

Abraço e obrigado pela ideia,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Diogo,

Tens a hipotesse tambem de uns ermitas, mitrax's...

Atentamente,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá,
> Está...com mais algas!!!


 :yb624:  então está de facto mais natural...nos recifes as micro algas também proliferam em muitos locais...só não controlam o recife porque existem muitos herbivoros...
Talvez estejas a precisar de uma "manada" de zebrassomas flavescens :Coradoeolhos:  ...às tantas era uma boa alternativa a outros peixes que aí estão...eu se calhar fazia umas trocas, talvez as anthias e o meusoleucus..não sei...e colocava 3 ou 4 flavescens para combater isso! Até talvez tornasses o teu FOWLR mais natural ainda, em termos de população...os cardumes são sempre mais naturais do que os exemplares isolados, retirando evidentemente as espécies solitárias....mas num FO de certeza que espécies de cardume resultam melhor visualmente!


Abraço,

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Está...com mais algas!!!   
> Tenho tido alguns problemas em controlar as algas - esta foto foi tirada depois de ter feito mais uma TPA com aspiração, mas tenho muitas algas a crescer nas RV. Alimentar muito os peixes dá nisto!!!
> 
> Estou a pensar criar mais um refúgio ao lado da sump com mais uma DSB grande e profunda e apenas com chaetomorpha. A colocação de um filtro de areia não está posto de parte...! 
> 
> ...


Olá Diogo,

O ecossistema está a começar a ceder.

Na minha opinião o filtro de areia = mais algas. Especialmente dessas que falas. Muito nitrato e nunca mais controlas isso. 

Tal como te tinha dito aposta em macroalgas para te equilibrar e reduz a alimentação ou o número de peixes.

Essas anémonas estão lindas e esse imperador está com uma côr muito melhor ou é impressão?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Diogo,

Eu colocaria um pequeno aquário ao lado da sump, mas não fazia DSB, apenas alga _chaetomorpha sp._, com uma luz de cerca de 2w/lt, e circulação de +/- 20x de maneira a fazer rodar o "tufo" de chaeto. :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje com a chegada do meu novo brinquedo (um Nokia N95), resolvi fazer uns vídeos...





Por alguma razão depois de os colocar no youtube perdem muita qualidade! Alguém tem alguma sugestão onde os posso alojar por forma a ficarem com mais qualidade?

Deixo-Vos também algumas fotos das anémonas...



A nova Condilactis gigantea que logo se colocou debaixo de uma rocha!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  



A Entacmea quadricolor verde que está agora à vista.

E as duas magnificas...







Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Realmente um video dá uma visão totalmente diferente do que é um aquario de peixes.
 Parabéns espero que os mantenhas todos muito tempo, :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

boas diogo :Olá:  
realmente com movimento e historia é outra. :Pracima:  
entao ao vivo deve ser :Pracima:   ... :EEK!:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelos Vossos comentários!
Entretanto venho deixar mais más notícias - as previsões do Rui F Almeida estão a realizar-se!!! (má lingua!!!) Já só tenho um Zanclus depois de hoje ter chegado a casa e ter mais uma morte! De facto não há maneira de manter estes peixes... um dia estão bem, noutro morrem! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Enfim... a vida continua! Pelo menos para o que sobrou...



Deixo-Vos fotos de uma salária (que gosta mais de comidinha que de algas...)



E uma da Condilactis gigantea que finalmente resolveu sair do buraco...



E uma foto geral...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola diogo 
lamento a perda.
realmente o aqua ficou mais "pobre".
o que vais por no lugar do falecido?
um comedor de algas?
abraco

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá Diogo
 Lamento que as "professias" se vão realizando, mas...é algo comum acontecer,...fala a experiência :Icon Cry:  
  Os factores que poderiam levar-nos a sermos bem sucedidos,na manutenção destas espécies, estão desde inicio "adulterados"...captura :Coradoeolhos:  ...transporte :Prabaixo:  ...manutenção à chegada :yb665:  ...e por fim, a nossa ideia de bem fazer...os nossos aquários :SbOk5:  
 Não quero ser :EEK!:  ,mas algo tem de ir mudando, a bem dos :SbPoiss:  , do nosso :SbRiche:  ,para estar tudo :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

O 3º Zanclus ainda está vivo e parece de boa saúde (enfim... já dizia isto dos outros!!!)...



...anda apenas um pouco espantado, por não ter a companhia dos outros 2...



 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Quanto ao resto do aquário... as algas instalaram-se...



Mas curiosamente acho-o com um ar mais natural agora.







Deixo-Vos mais 3 fotos: a Condilactis...



e os palhaços...





Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje, aproveitando o facto de estar de férias, liguei as luzes do aquário mais cedo para fazer uma manutenção. Para meu espanto este foi o cenário que encontrei...











De ontem para hoje instalou-se um enorme surto de Cryptocarium e todos os peixes à exceção do eibli, palhaços e donzelas estão afectados. Morreu o Chaetodon xanthurus (não sei se devido a este surto). Todos os outros, mesmo os mais afectados que fotografei estão aparentemente bem e a comer.

Assim, perante este cenário, não me resta outra alternativa que não seja usar cobre para acabar com o parasita de vez. Vou retirar todos os invertebrados do aquário e começar o tratamento ainda hoje.

Vou também retirar todo o substracto e raspar (e lavar com água salgada) a RV - darei notícias em breve.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, leva isso com calma.


Força!!!

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Diogo
Eu a ti não fazia isso tem calma.
Se tiveres uma UV liga-a 24h e aumenta 1º a temperatura, mete alho na comida e tenta dar spirulina aos peixes, podes diminuir o fotoperiodo e tenta não mexer muito no aqua pois vais stressar mais os peixes. desliga o ozono por 2 ou 3 dias, e para com as mudas de água durante os próximos 15 dias.
Um abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu a ti não fazia isso tem calma.
> Se tiveres uma UV liga-a 24h e aumenta 1º a temperatura, mete alho na comida e tenta dar spirulina aos peixes, podes diminuir o fotoperiodo e tenta não mexer muito no aqua pois vais stressar mais os peixes. desliga o ozono por 2 ou 3 dias, e para com as mudas de água durante os próximos 15 dias.


A minha UV está a trabalhar 24/24 horas. O fotoperiodo é agora de apenas 6 horas. Desligar o ozonizador é que não me parece boa ideia, pois a redução do ORP fará com que os peixes fiquem com menos O2 dissolvido na água e por conseguinte, ainda com mais dificuladade em respirar (como sabes o Crypto aloja-se nas branquias).

Fazer TPA´s ajuda a quebrar o ciclo dos parasitas. :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Como são feitas com água natural não há grande variação de parâmetros.

Tal como já falamos no MSN não tenciono mexer já na RV e no substracto - vou retirar os invertebrados (anémonas, camarões e ofiuros) e fazer o tratamento com o cobre. Depois tratarei do resto.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, vais por cobre nessa rocha????

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Diogo, vais por cobre nessa rocha????


Pois...tinha acabado de pensar nisso!!!! Tenho que pensar melhor no que fazer.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok Diogo
Os parasitas necessitam de muito mais O2 que os peixes para sobreviverem com já falamos. E estou como o Heitor Cobre.....
Mas dequalquer forma no que poder ajudar conta comigo.
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Diogo uma solução que podias tentar era:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N38J7K/...K&linkCode=asn

http://www.amazon.com/Pond-Fizz-Tabs...4359136&sr=1-3

O problema é que não há isso na europa.

Eu tenho duas caixas ... mas estão apreendidas na alfandega do porto há uma semana  :SbSourire2:  

Aguardo que mas deixem tirar de lá.

Aliás, pelo andar da carruagem ainda vou ser preso por causa dessa importação de duas caixas de comprimidos para peixes  :yb624:   :yb624:   isto só em Portugal.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo, de facto já me tinhas dito pelo msn que a coisa não estava bem, mas não pensei que estivessem assim tão atacados!
Se calhar o cobre tem mesmo ser.... :Admirado: , não penso que tenhas alternativas da maneira como isso está!
Retira a rocha, as anémonas e siga! Boa sorte :yb663:  

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Curiosamente passadas que estão 2 horas desde que acendi as luzes do aquário e tirei as fotos anteriores, os peixes estão com muito menos pintas no corpo!!! Vejam os exemplos:

antes:


agora:


antes:


agora:


antes:


agora:


Curiosa esta situação que nunca tinha observado antes! A que acham que se deve atribuir esta mudança em tão pouco tempo?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Heitor,




> Diogo uma solução que podias tentar era:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N38J7K/...K&linkCode=asn
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pond-Fizz-Tabs...4359136&sr=1-3
> 
> O problema é que não há isso na europa.


O primeiro não sei o que contém mas o segundo com praziquantel não é mais do que os comprimidos que se usavam (ou ainda usam) para os Discus. Não me parece que sejam eficazes para água salgada.

Abraço e boa sorte na cadeia!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

De facto, estão muito melhores :Admirado:  
Uma opinião do Rui era agora muito útil, também nunca me deparei com um cenário destes!


Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, há relatos que dão testamentos sobre estes medicamentos no reefcentral.


Há uma coisa que acho curiosa... devem ter andado á porrada durante a noite....


Fica bem.

----------


## Heitor Simões

ahh

e ja agora retira tambem o areão porque o cobre no areão .. vai la vai até a barraca abana.

Não seria melhor ires á pesca e retirares os peixes???

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo, 

Antes de recorrer ao cobre, e uma vez que se trata apenas de Cryptocarium e não de Amyloodinium, podias considerar um tratamento (5 semanas) de hiposalinidade (a 1.009 - 1.010). Penso que podes fazer a descida rapidamente (em 2 ou 3 trocas de água diária). É menos agressivo para os peixes (borboletas e centropyge não costuma ser grandes adeptos do cobre) e eficaz

Confesso que não sei dizer se as anémonas aguentam esta densidade, mas pelo menos não matarias a rocha. O cobre, para "sair" do aquário demora bastante tempo e não é fácil (mesmo com carvão activado)


p.s.: é relativamente normal haver significativas variações - mesmo diárias- no "número" de pontos brancos dos peixes. Pelo que me recordo, tal não tem correspondência directa em melhoria/pioria do estado de saúde dos mesmos. Tem a ver com o ciclo de reprodução do parasita, se não estou em erro.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> p.s.: é relativamente normal haver significativas variações - mesmo diárias- no "número" de pontos brancos dos peixes. Pelo que me recordo, tal não tem correspondência directa em melhoria/pioria do estado de saúde dos mesmos. Tem a ver com o ciclo de reprodução do parasita, se não estou em erro.
> __________________


pelo que posso avaliar pela minha experiencia com essa doença curiosamente já me aconteceu isso tambem,mas não resolve de nada os peixes acabam por morrer

usar cobre nesse aquario é condena-lo a morte  :EEK!:  

aguenta que com calma as coisas melhoram
melhor deixar morrer os peixes,que condenam o aquario inteiro :Admirado:  

mas é apenas a minha opinião :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao seria melhor retirar os peixes afectados para um aquario de quarentena e fazer o tratamento com cobre,assim nao afecta o aquario a trata-se os peixes

----------


## João M Monteiro

São demasiados peixes para isso. Mantenho a sugestão da hipo

----------


## Paulo Serrano

E tem o problema de os peixes já estarem em stress e aumentar o risco de morte dos mesmos é maior.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelas Vossas sugestões.

A quantidade de pontos brancos não é, como óbvio, sinal de melhorias nos peixes. Aliás os pontos brancos são mesmo a menor preocupação, pois na maioria dos casos são apenas cistos que não se instalaram ainda no peixe estando ainda pouco agarrados e por isso se soltam com facilidade ficando a "pairar" pelo aquário até se voltarem a instalar noutro peixe. 

A hiposalinidade ajuda a que esses cistos (que estão ainda pouco presos ao peixe) sejam eliminados mas não mata aqueles que estão já dentro da derme do peixe e que acabam por provocar infecções que levam à morte dos peixes. Pelo que pude apurar na maioria dos casos os cistos instalam-se nas branquias sofucando o peixe. A hiposalinidade ajuda o peixe a recuperar e pode resolver temporariamente o problema. Relactos que tenho lido ultimamente dizem que os peixes ficam de facto melhores, mas uma variação dos parâmetros no aquário é o suficiente para deixar os peixes fragilizados e o Crypto volta a atacar. As anémonas e invertebrados (incluindo toda a micro vida existente na RV), não aguentam níveis tão baixos, pelo que não resolve essa parte da questão. Os tratamentos de hiposalidade fazem-se com valores à volta de 1012. 

Li também que os cistos aguentam salidades de vão precisamente dos 1012 até aos 1040. 

Uma outra hipotese seria subir a temperatura para os 32ºC mas também essa solução não resolve por completo o probema e também mata invertebrados.

As anémonas vão mesmo sair e de uma forma definitiva. De qualquer forma e como digo acima o meu objectivo é resolver a questão e não apenas adiar por mais uns tempos. Assim, tenciono mesmo avançar com um tratamento à base de cobre. Vou retirar todos os invertebrados e tratar o aquário (com a RV) com uma concentração de 0,150. Esta concentração mesmo usada durante algum tempo não destroi por completo a parte biológica do aquário, que rapidamente recupera, colocando Carvão activado durante 2 a 3 semanas.

Sei que vou correr alguns riscos, e que muito provavelmente irei perder algum peixe que pelo seu estado possa não aguentar o tratamento. Ainda assim, penso ser esta a única forma de resolver de vez o problema que tenho no aquário.

Aguardo os Vossos comentários.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 Eu já fiz 2 tratamentos com cobre um no aqua principal e outro num aqua à parte.
 Só perdi peixes quando fiz o tratamento num aqua à parte pois a mudança com peixes fragilizados ainda e pior que o ponto branco.
 Em relação medicamento em si aconselho-te o cupramine da seachem pois podes ir a concentrações de 0,6 ppm sem dar cabo totalmente da rv e depois de 14 dias de tratamento usar cupriSorb para retirar o cobre.
 Se usares sulfato de cobre (paracure) o tratamento é de 7 dias a 0,3 ppm mas não te aconselho a fazeres no aqua principal pois aquilo vai mesmo matar tudo o que não seja peixe e se precipitar ainda podes ter cobre no aqua mesmo que os testes digam que não e ele dissolver-se meses depois.
 No que decidires desejo-te a melhor sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Em primeiro lugar obrigado pela tua preciosa intervenção.




> Em relação medicamento em si aconselho-te o cupramine da seachem pois podes ir a concentrações de 0,6 ppm sem dar cabo totalmente da rv e depois de 14 dias de tratamento usar cupriSorb para retirar o cobre.
>  Se usares sulfato de cobre (paracure) o tratamento é de 7 dias a 0,3 ppm mas não te aconselho a fazeres no aqua principal pois aquilo vai mesmo matar tudo o que não seja peixe e se precipitar ainda podes ter cobre no aqua mesmo que os testes digam que não e ele dissolver-se meses depois.


Tencionava usar sulfato de cobre e não passar dos 0,15 ppm. Vou no entanto investigar o cupramine e o cupriSorb que confesso, não conhecia.

Obrigado e um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
  A avipeixe em Campo de Ourique costuma ter.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> É menos agressivo para os peixes (borboletas e centropyge não costuma ser grandes adeptos do cobre) e eficaz





> usar cobre nesse aquario é condena-lo a morte


Concordo plenamente com o Carlos e Joao ! Como nao podes usar aqua de quarentena a unica solucao e usar hyposalinity na minha opiniao. 




> Confesso que não sei dizer se as anémonas aguentam esta densidade, mas pelo menos não matarias a rocha.


Nenhum invertebrado sobrevivera ao tratamento de hiposalinidade de 4-6 semanas, nem Anemonas nem a fauna na RV nem mesmo o parasita durante sua fase de desassociacao mas pelo menos nao condenas teu aqua.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> A avipeixe em Campo de Ourique costuma ter.


Obrigado. Já agora uma questão - usaste esse medicamento no aquário onde tinhas anémonas?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,




> Concordo plenamente com o Carlos e Joao ! Como nao podes usar aqua de quarentena a unica solucao e usar hyposalinity na minha opiniao...
> 
> Nenhum invertebrado sobrevivera ao tratamento de hiposalinidade de 4-6 semanas, nem Anemonas nem a fauna na RV nem mesmo o parasita durante sua fase de desassociacao mas pelo menos nao condenas teu aqua.


Vamos por partes...então a hiposalinidade é a única solução, mas, segundo as tuas palavras ela destroi todos os invertebrados e fauna da RV. O Cobre "condena" o meu aquário... Então se a hiposalinidade destroi tudo, ele não fica também condenado??!!

Já agora explica-me como se eu fosse burro, porque é que o cobre "condena" o meu aquário??!! Não será esse mais um daqueles mitos que todos querem ver como verdade absoluta??!! A mim parece-me que sim, pois não faz qualquer sentido.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - Se calhar é melhor perguntar o que fazer no Reefcentral...!! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Usei naquele onde tiraste as fotos mas tive que tirar as anemonas e todos os corais e invertebrados e o mandarin para não morrer de fome.
 A vantagem do cupramine é no pos tratamento pois quando eliminei o cobre a volta dos corais fez com que o aqua recuperasse depressa.
 No teu caso acho que deves retirar alguma rv que depois vais usar para recuperar o aqua mais depressa.
 A desvantagem é que o tratamento demora mais tempo.
 Mas não me morreu peixe nenhum.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Já agora explica-me como se eu fosse burro, porque é que o cobre "condena" o meu aquário??!! Não será esse mais um daqueles mitos que todos querem ver como verdade absoluta??!! A mim parece-me que sim, pois não faz qualquer sentido.


O cobre se vai fixar em tudo desde a RV ate o proprio silicone mesmo usando productos como Cuprisorb vai levar tempo para ter niveis de cobre que invertebrados podem tolerar.




> então a hiposalinidade é a única solução, mas, segundo as tuas palavras ela destroi todos os invertebrados e fauna da RV.


Sim vai matar toda a fauna mas so DURANTE o tratamento que e muito diferente do que o uso de cobre ! E facil remover os invertebrados como as Anemonas durante o periodo de tratamento e embora a fauna da rocha possa morrer pode ser retabelecida mais tarde com introducao de mais um pouco de RV.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> O cobre se vai fixar em tudo desde a RV ate o proprio silicone mesmo usando productos como Cuprisorb vai levar tempo para ter niveis de cobre que invertebrados podem tolerar.


 No meu caso à volta de 45 dias.Porque usei concentrado de cobre activo (cupramine)

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Roberto,

Não me leves a mal, mas de facto parece-me que fazer afirmações como as que fazes, mereciam um pouco mais de conhecimento adquirido.




> O cobre se vai fixar em tudo desde a RV ate o proprio silicone mesmo usando productos como Cuprisorb vai levar tempo para ter niveis de cobre que invertebrados podem tolerar.


Isso pura e simplemente não é verdade, e desafio-te a provares o que dizes. Mesmo usando sulfato de cobre, posso provar-te na prática que não é verdade. Já vi usar cobre em muitos aquários onde passado algum tempo entraram invertebrados. Até já vi aquários com concentrações de cobre na ordem dos 0,15 ppm onde estavam camarões e bem vivos...

O cobre não se fixa em lado nenhum. Isso só acontece (e a minha quimica é básica), se existir precipitação. Essa precipitação consegue evitar-se se tivermos cuiado na utilização e concentração.




> Sim vai matar toda a fauna mas so DURANTE o tratamento que e muito diferente do que o uso de cobre ! E facil remover os invertebrados como as Anemonas durante o periodo de tratamento e embora a fauna da rocha possa morrer pode ser retabelecida mais tarde com introducao de mais um pouco de RV.


Matar a fauna é matar a fauna e não há formas diferentes de se matar seja o que for! A fauna da RV é restabelecida quer com cobre quer com a hiposalinidade - a grande diferença é que o cobre mata os parasitas e a hiposalinidade nem por isso.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> No meu caso à volta de 45 dias.Porque usei concentrado de cobre activo (cupramine)


O que ??? Sera que continuas a usar Curisorb ou paraste depois dos 45 dias ? Acho dificil de acreditar que a RV o substrato e o proprio Silicone liberte todo o  cobre que se fixou la em apenas 45 dias !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> O que ??? Sera que continuas a usar Curisorb ou paraste depois dos 45 dias ? Acho dificil de acreditar que a RV o substrato e o proprio Silicone liberte todo o  cobre que se fixou la em apenas 45 dias !


E será que ele se fixou??!!!
Ainda bem que o Pedro atesta a sua experiência! Ao menos não sou só eu o teimoso.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> O que ??? Sera que continuas a usar Curisorb ou paraste depois dos 45 dias ? Acho dificil de acreditar que a RV o substrato e o proprio Silicone liberte todo o  cobre que se fixou la em apenas 45 dias !


  Sim deixei de usar cupriSorb ao fim de mais ou menos 45 dias porque os testes que fiz diziam-me que não havia cobre no aqua.Mesmo assim ainda continuei a usar carvão mais dois meses.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao percebo nada de quimica mas desde Randy Holmes-Farley que E quimico ate Boomer, Habib que e dono de Salifert e e quimico e muitos outros dizem que sim se fixa na RV.




> Copper is toxic to both fish and invertebrates and must be used with care. As calcium carbonate absorbs copper, copper cannot be used in tanks with calcareous substrates, such as coral sand or shell grit, or with coral decorations. Copper should not be used in the presence of invertebrates or elasmobranchs. Copper is not very stable in sea water and the levels must be continuously monitored.


http://www.petsforum.com/personal/tr...marineich.html





> a grande diferença é que o cobre mata os parasitas e a hiposalinidade nem por isso.


Bem aqui estas completamente errado e isto e minha experiencia falando. Para este topico nao acabar mal esta e minha ultima intervencao, boa sorte !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Eu nao percebo nada de quimica mas desde Randy Holmes-Farley que E quimico ate Boomer, Habib que e dono de Salifert e e quimico e muitos outros dizem que sim se fixa na RV.


Lá estás tu a citar os nomes grandes...! Alguns até se entende que queiram vender produtos, outros acho que podiam deixar de ser velhos do restelo...! (uma expressão que usamos cá em Portugal)

Mas como sou teu amigo até te explico porque é que não se fixa - tudo depende de como é usado e preparado. Se usares as proporções certas de água de osmose, ácido citrico e sulfato de cobre, isso não acontece e existe apenas uma boa diluição na água do aquário




> Bem aqui estas completamente errado e isto e minha experiencia falando. Para este topico nao acabar mal esta e minha ultima intervencao, boa sorte !


Então a hiposalinidade mata todos os parasitas??!! Pudeste observar isso na prática?

Não entendo porque é que o tópico pode acabar mal?!! Eu estou apenas a contra-argumentar com factos e alguma ironia... e continuarei a usar essa ironia sempre que tentares me convencer de algo que viste escrito, ou que algum guru da aquariofilia escreveu. Já deverias saber que neste Hobbie não há verdades absolutas e o que estava certo ontem, hoje pode já não estar. 

Já te disse uma vez e volto a repetir - os gurus e alguns pseudo-entendedores, apenas o são porque tiveram a oportunidade de o ser. Há por aqui gente que sabe tanto ou mais que eles. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Miranda

Diogo
Espero que não leves a mal.
Mas factos são factos....
E acho que chegou a altura de seres chamado á terra como todos nós....
Para quem cometeu erros a todos os niveis com o aquario actual.
Para quem esta prestes a mandar para o ceu dos peixinhos uma data de inocentos criaturas, alguns já la estão infelismente...
Para quem nunca ouvio os sabios concelhos de ninguem - E ELES ESTAVAM CERTOS-
Tu ainda assim és arrogante que nem o DIABO.
Mas quer queiras quer não queiras os factos falam por si.
Espero que resolvas o problema da melhor forma e tambem espero que deixes chegar a ti um pouco de humildade.
E não, não sou teu inimigo nem de nenhuma forma te escolhi como meu inimigo de estimação, mas acho que esticas demasiado a corda (neste caso o aquario) :SbSourire2:  
Tens um problema e todos tem tentado  ajudar-te e tu por vezes tens respostas perfeitamente inadequadas.
Concelhos não te dou, pois certamente tens mais conhecimento que eu, mas desejo que conssigas resolver esse problema de forma satisfatoria para ambos - para os Peixes e para o teu Ego ferido.
Boa sorte 
Jose Miranda

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

EHHHHhhiiihhhh, isto é cá cada intervenção!!!! :yb663:  
Caro, José Miranda, fará algum sentido esse seu comentário??
Como é que uma pessoa que tem pouco experiência, pode avaliar quem estava ou não errado, durante todo o processo da montagem do Diogo???
Participou em alguma discussão construtiva dentro do tópico? ,com algum seu comentário beneficiou o tema?, parece-me que não...., ao menos, se não sabe pela experiência adquirida, leia muito e cite alguém!!!
Aliás, as discussões em torno deste aquário, penso que apenas uma ou outra vez recairam sobre o numero de peixes que se estavam a introduzir. Lembro-me da discussão das anémonas (na qual participei activamente), da discussão relativamente ao equipamento, em relação ao layout, mas em relação ao numero de peixes...uma ou duas vezes, muito tenuamente..e acredito que se pode dar a volta à situação. Não acho nenhuma loucura o número de peixes existentes no aquário do Diogo.
Talvez tenham sido introduzidos rápido demais e em dada altura com poucas precauções...., mas tudo se ultrapassa!
O Sr. Jose Miranda devia preocupar-se menos com a possivel morte (infelizmente) de meia dúzia de exemplares num aquário com este equipamento e com este tratamento e apontar tão prontamente o dedo às centenas de "aquários" sem condições absolutamente nenhumas que aparecem por aí, carregados de peixes condenados a uma vida de agonia e à morte.
Poupe-me a estes comentários infundados, azedos e para encher chouriços!!!

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Caro Paulo
Grande protector dos Diogos em perigo, Defensor dos Diogos Fracos e oprimidos  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
E sera que não tenho nenhuma experiencia?????
Se calhar .....
Jose Mirada

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas Caro Paulo
> Grande protector dos Diogos em perigo, Defensor dos Diogos Fracos e oprimidos    
> E sera que não tenho nenhuma experiencia?????
> Se calhar .....
> Jose Mirada



!!!vá descansar!!! :SbOk:  Sabe, eu comentei não para defender, porque ninguém precisa de ser defendido, comentei porque de vez em quando também sinto um pouco isto....as pessoas que são incomodas para os outros, insatisfeitas, ambiciosas, irreverentes, empreendedoras e com personalidade, são as que fazem as coisas avançar. As invejosas, complexadas, oportunistas e venenosas, são pequenas pedras na engrenagem que mais tarde ou mais cedo acabam por ser esmagadas.
Mas voltemos à boa discussão para ajudar o Diogo na melhor maneira de superar esta fase.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Recentrando a discussão :
Diogo ;
Queres ter um aquário com muitos peixes desafiando um pouco o destino?Queres resolver o problema que tens agora entre mãos ?Segue uns conselho do teu amigo Rui  se achares que eu tenho alguns créditos .
- Tira toda a rocha do teu aquário e areão e coloca-a num recipiente ( como aquele que tiveste durante a fase de transição do teu 1º aquário ) durante 6 semanas sem nenhum peixe. Usa um filtro de areia com o substrato do aquário para a filtração biológica .
- Simultaneamente faz hiposalinidade ( 1,010 a 1,012 com refractometro) durante 6 semanas no teu aquário com os peixes ( podes baixar em 2 dias )
- Depois deste periodo sobe a salinidade gradualmente durante 6 dias .
- Volta a introduzir a rocha e o areão
- De futuro qualquer peixe que vieres a introduzir no aquário tem que passar por uma quarentena em hipossalinidade no minímo durante 4 semanas, idealmente 6 , e sempre da mesma foram ( descida rápida , subida gradual )

Para concluir devo dizer-te que o que tem matado todos os teus peixes tem sido o Cryptocarium , através de infecções crónicas que matam por insuficiência respiratória subita  ( os parasitas estão nas branquias e por isso não vês os pontos brancos ) morrendo de um dia para o outro. Não é por causa de terem sidos apanhados com cianeto ou por outra qq causa estranha.Os peixes apanhados com cianeto alimentam-se sempre muito mal ou não chegam a comer e não duram mais de 3 semanas.

Estou á vontade para dizer isto tudo porque já passei por isto tudo. *Quem quer ter peixes livres de Cryptocaryum tem que fazer quarentena obrigatoriamente , durante 4 semanas , a todos os peixes ,com hipossalinidade.*

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Paulo
Desculpa a minha intervenção anterior.
Mas Diz-me uma coisa tu sabes ler e és uma pessoa que entendes como eu algum Portugues e alguma lingua estrangeira (ingles).
O meu Portugues é mau e o ingles tambem, mas entendo tudo tanto numa lingua como noutra.
Tenho tambem como vés internet.
Assim estive no reef central e acompanhei o desenrolar do  topico do nosso colega Diogo, assim como ja estou á algum tempo neste forum e acompanho o topico do Diogo desde o principio e com interesse..
Ora bem, eu não sou mais inteligente que os outros nem mais burro e o mesmo se aplica a ti, estou certo...
Entao tu tambem sabes algumas regras basicas e simples da aquariofilia e tambem leste tal como eu as dezenas de criticas ao projecto actual dele, leste as explicações perfeitamente fundamentadas que foram transmitidas ao Diogo.
Viste ele cometer o erro actual, viste ele dar algumas respostas menos proprias, quando neste momento deveria ser só um pouco mais humilde... 
Afinal o que é que tu não entendeste????
Não percebeste o erro do Diogo???
Não percebeste a minha intervençao directa, crua e batendo em todos os ponto fulcrais do erro dele e da maneira dele falar com os outros ????
Não entendeste o quê???
Se o Diogo tiver necessidade da minha ajuda e me pedir (dentro das minhas poucas possibilidades) podes acreditar que ele pode contar com a minha ajuda assim como tu...
Mas se ele cometeu um erro eu acho que tenho o direito de o criticar, assim como lhe reservo a ele o mesmo direito democratico para criticar os meus erros...
Fica bem
Jose Miranda

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Rui :SbOk:  , num tratamento deste género, a questão do fotoperiodo é importante?...Poder-se-á alterar o fotoperíodo, para de alguma maneira ser mais eficiente ou é um ponto absolutamente indiferente?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O fotoperiodo no caso do Cryptocarium não é relevante . Um tratamento de 4 semanas, ou idealmente de 6 ,com hipossalinidade elimina o parasita. O tratamento com hipossalinidade é mais seguro e mais fácil de fazer do que com o cobre( é mais dificil de manter uma concentração constante de cobre porque os testes disponiveis não são muito fiáveis e são de dificil leitura). Se os peixes não estiverem presentes as formas infestante morrem num período de 6 semanas , deixando a rocha e o substrato de constituir reservatório da infecção . Não usando o cobre nem hipossalinidade na rocha, estaremos a conservar toda a vida presente .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Caro José - obrigado pela tua intervenção. Devo dizer-te que perfiro este tipo de intervenções, com critica, do que aquelas que apenas vêm confirmar o que já se sabe.

Sei que pareço (e admito que talvez seja) arrogante, mas a verdade é que gosto de contrapor factos, levantar suspeitas e confirmar as situações, não seguindo à risca os dogmas instalados. Devo dizer-te que gosto de ser assim... controverso!

Sei também que desta vez me dei mal e devo dizer-te que me sinto muito estúpido, pois sempre soube que tinha crypto no aquário e a primeira coisa que devia ter feito era uma cura dessa maleita. Enfim... cá estarei para relatar os factos. 

Acho importante que se dê atenção a uma coisa - eu escrevo quase que um diário sobre o meu aquário. Quantos fazem isso? Relatando todas as situações, quer sejam positivas, quer negativas. Quantos dão a cara como eu dou... infelizmente muito poucos e na maioria dos casos apenas mostram o que está bem, mesmo que por trás possam existir erros profundos. Eu mostro tudo.

Quanto às intervenções que faço, devo dizer-te que não penso que tenha sido inadequadas, como referes, mas compreendo o teu comentário. É por vezes muito ingrato escrever e por isso, às vezes, apenas aqueles que me conhecem melhor percebem o tom que emprego.

Rui - obrigado pelo teu contributo que como sabes muito bem tenho em melhor conta. Devo mesmo dizer-te que és daqueles por quem tenho muita consideração e tenho pena que não tenhas mais tempo para participar activamente por aqui. 




> Queres ter um aquário com muitos peixes desafiando um pouco o destino?Queres resolver o problema que tens agora entre mãos ?Segue uns conselho do teu amigo Rui  se achares que eu tenho alguns créditos.


Sigo! Sabes bem que tens muito crédito. Peço no entanto que me esclareças algumas dúvidas.




> ...Usa um filtro de areia com o substrato do aquário para a filtração biológica .


O meu substracto é como sabes areão de coral grosso - fará sentido usá-lo dentro de um filtro de areia?




> Volta a introduzir a rocha e o areão.


Estou a pensar substituir o areão - vez algum risco nesse procedimento?




> De futuro qualquer peixe que vieres a introduzir no aquário tem que passar por uma quarentena em hipossalinidade no minímo durante 4 semanas, idealmente 6 , e sempre da mesma foram ( descida rápida , subida gradual )]


Em principio não tenciono colocar mais peixes (se estes se safarem). Mas já agora dá-me uma opinião - se optar por colocar mais peixes, não será prudente colocá-los durante o tratamento de hiposalinidade?

O que fazer em relação ao refúgio? Como poderás calcular há muita bicharada na DSB que poderá morrer com a hiposalinidade. Curiosamente tenho lá um peixe que não apresenta qualquer sintoma de crypto. Penso que se deve ao facto de existir muita bicharada no substracto que conseguem evitar a deposição dos cystos - será absurdo pensar assim?

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> O meu substracto é como sabes areão de coral grosso - fará sentido usá-lo dentro de um filtro de areia?


Podes usá-lo num filtro de copo tipo Eheim . Repara qe se retirares a rocha e o substrato ficas sem filtro biologico, porque tens que também desconectar o refugio e mantê-lo apenas com circulação interna ( não precisas de mais nada )e isto responde à outra pergunta :


> O que fazer em relação ao refúgio? Como poderás calcular há muita bicharada na DSB que poderá morrer com a hiposalinidade. Curiosamente tenho lá um peixe que não apresenta qualquer sintoma de crypto. Penso que se deve ao facto de existir muita bicharada no substracto que conseguem evitar a deposição dos cystos - será absurdo pensar assim?


Atenção que TODOS os peixes incluindo o do refugio , têm que fazer hipossalinidade. Se o refugio ficar autonomo 6 semanas , todos os cistos morrerão sem haver hospedeiro para continuar o ciclo.



> Estou a pensar substituir o areão - vez algum risco nesse procedimento?


Não ! A rocha  e o refugio deverão chegar para assegurar a filtração bilogica quando os voltares a meter/ligar no aquario principal. O problema será durante o tratamento com hipossalinidade sem rocha e sem refugio. Por isso precisas do filtro com o substrato como suporte para os filmes bacterianos nitrificantes. E tens que monotorizar a amonia e nitritos durante esse periodo , e fazer TPA,s frequentes mantendo a hipossalinidade.




> Em principio não tenciono colocar mais peixes (se estes se safarem). Mas já agora dá-me uma opinião - se optar por colocar mais peixes, não será prudente colocá-los durante o tratamento de hiposalinidade?


O importante é que qq peixe que venhas a colocar terá que fazer num outro aquário qq um tratamento de hipossalinidade durante 4 semanas!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Podes usá-lo num filtro de copo tipo Eheim . Repara qe se retirares a rocha e o substrato ficas sem filtro biologico


Ok! Apenas mais 3 questões:

1 - durante a hiposalinidade mantenho todos os aparelhos ligados - Escumador (parece-me óbvio que sim),UV, Ozono e Filtro Externo com CA?

2 - Pelo que conheço do ciclo do parasita, não fará sentido colocar um novo substracto antes de terminar o tratamento, correcto?

3 - e em relação aos invertebrados - têm que sair com a RV, certo?




> O importante é que qq peixe que venhas a colocar terá que fazer num outro aquário qq um tratamento de hipossalinidade durante 4 semanas!


A minha ideia era colocar novos peixes durante o tratamento - estes ficariam já em hiposalinidade! O que achas?

Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Diogo,

Segundo me parece da pouca experiência que sabes que tenho, o aquário vai ficar bastante debilitado no que respeita a bactérias nitrificantes.

Assim para além de teres que manter uma rotina efectiva e persistente de TPA ao adicionares mais peixes nesta fase também vais obrigar o sistema todo, já de si "coxo", a uma corrida adicional.

Eu não colocaria mais peixe nenhum.

Por outro lado não sei se já fizeste ou se pensas fazer mas pq não arranjas um balde profundo para colocar junto da sump onde fazes uma Remote DSB e usas o actual refúgio para aquário de quarentena? assim como assim algas no aquário não faltam ....


Grande abraço e qualquer coisa já sabes. Apita.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,




> ... pq não arranjas um balde profundo para colocar junto da sump onde fazes uma Remote DSB e usas o actual refúgio para aquário de quarentena? assim como assim algas no aquário não faltam ....


Tencionava fazer uma DSB remota durante o processo. Quanto à ideia do aqua de quarentena, realmente nunca tinha pensado nisso! Obrigado pela dica!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Amanhã vou então dar início ao tratamento. Vou retirar toda a RV, substracto e invertebrados e vou baixar a salinidade primeiro para 1017 e depois para os 1012.

Entretanto deixo-Vos duas fotos. Uma da Condilactis e outra geral antes de desmontar o layout...





Abraço e obrigado,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Antes de mais deixa-me dizer-te que admiro o facto de relatares estes maus periodos que estás a passar. Tens toda a razão quando dizes que poucos fariam o que fazes. Assim todos temos a hipótese de aprender.

E aprendemos o quê?aprendemos o que já todos sabiam e alguns tentaram avisar. Mas assim podemos todos ver que não são só os manos futre. Os mais experientes também se atrapalham e este vício muitas vezes leva a que o impulso passe por cima da razão. A auto confiança eleva-se demais. Não és o único, já vi muitos assim.

Dou-te a minha humilde opinião:
Eu não mexia na rocha nem no areão. Tratava os peixes num aquario à parte, em hiposalinidade. Sei que os peixes estão fracos e a mudança iria enfraquecer mais ainda, mas o stress a que os peixes vão ficar sujeitos aquando da retirada da rocha, do areão, toda a porcaria que se vai levantar, etc, acho que ainda será pior do que passar os peixes para outro aquario.

O teu aquario ficaria sem peixe nenhum durante 6/7 semanas e o parasita seria eliminado do aquario/rochas/areão etc. Toda a vida se manteria intacta (as anémonas teriam de sair e, na minha opinião, de vez...). A luz desligada eliminava todas as algas.
Antes de passares os peixes tratados mudava a máxima quantidade de areão possivel.

Muito boa sorte com o tratamento


Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras e sinceridade.




> Eu não mexia na rocha nem no areão. Tratava os peixes num aquario à parte, em hiposalinidade. Sei que os peixes estão fracos e a mudança iria enfraquecer mais ainda, mas o stress a que os peixes vão ficar sujeitos aquando da retirada da rocha, do areão, toda a porcaria que se vai levantar, etc, acho que ainda será pior do que passar os peixes para outro aquario.


Seria uma boa hipótese se pudesse ter outro aquário com litragem suficiente para colocar todos estes peixes... não tenho! Outra factor importante é o facto do meu aquário estar na sala e funcionar como uma peça de decoração. Assim estar apagado ou estar com mau aspecto está fora de questão...!




> ...as anémonas teriam de sair e, na minha opinião, de vez...). A luz desligada eliminava todas as algas.
> Antes de passares os peixes tratados mudava a máxima quantidade de areão possivel.


As anémonas vão mesmo sair e muito provavelmente não voltarão...! Veremos! O areão vai ser todo mudado. Agora que tenho pouca circulação vou fazer uma DSB no aquário principal que facilita neste caso a manutenção, pois consigo aspirar os detritos que não se entranahm nos pedaços maiores como acontece agora. Hoje mexi numa rocha e a porcaria que se acumulou nestes 4 meses (mesmo com aspiração) é incrivel e pode estar a degradar a água, provocando picos de amónia que não consigo detectar.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Diogo,

Só posso dizer que lamento profundamente o que te está a acontecer e tenho a certeza que vais superar esta dificuldade com mais conhecimentos e graças a tua capacidade de partilha, não vais ser o único.
Se precisares de um aquário extra, tenho um de cerca de 60L que era o meu antigo nano. Não é grande coisa mas se te der jeito apita.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá Diogo,
> 
> Antes de mais deixa-me dizer-te que admiro o facto de relatares estes maus periodos que estás a passar. Tens toda a razão quando dizes que poucos fariam o que fazes. Assim todos temos a hipótese de aprender.


Ola Diogo.

Desde já deixo aqui o meu apoio e a minha ajuda se precisares dela  :SbOk:  

O que o Nuno disse em cima é verdade tu és o membro que mais erros tem aqui no Forum porque será. :SbOk:  
Errar´faz parte do ser humano é por isso que vivemos em comunidade para que possamos aprender com os erros dos outros.

Diogo acho a ideia do Nuno muito boa com algum risco sim ,mas sempre podes ir trabalhando na mudança de areia etc.
Posso ajudar em relação ao aquario para fazeres o tratamento aos peixes tenho aqui um tanque que leva perto de 600L posso te emprestar.


Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro e Rogério,

Obrigado pelas Vossas palavras de apoio.




> Diogo acho a ideia do Nuno muito boa com algum risco sim ,mas sempre podes ir trabalhando na mudança de areia etc.
> Posso ajudar em relação ao aquario para fazeres o tratamento aos peixes tenho aqui um tanque que leva perto de 600L posso te emprestar.


Obrigado Rogério pela oferta, mas o problema é mesmo falta de espaço. 
Vou mesmo retirar a RV e o areão, isolar o refúgio onde tenciono manter para já a DSB que de futuro irá inocular a noca DSB que vou fazer no aqua principal. Talvez no futuro use o actual refúgio como aqua de quarentena, mas para já ele é essencial para manter o equilibrio biológico quando recolocar tudo no aqua.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Diogo
 Lamento o que está a acontecer ao aquário, e sei que estas situações além de muito aborrecidas para quem gosta do hobby, como todos nós, são dificeis de controlar eficazmente na prática,porque são muito trabalhosas...
 Quarentenas prévias em hipossalinidade durante 6 semanas antes de cada adicção,quem na realidade as pratica?Eu fiz...uma vez...até me esqueci do meu Bird Wrasse que hoje (ainda é vivo) tem a alcunha do ...CENTENA :SbSourire:  Penso que só após uma grande chatice como esta haverá a disposição...não é que esteja contra...não consigo é pô-la em prática apesar de ter condições.
 Desejo-te força para ultrapassares da melhor forma esta situação :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Já retirei toda a RV, isolei o refúgio onde coloquei ofiuros, ermitas, nassários e camarões que estavam no aqua principal. Baixei a salinidade para 1019 - amanhã faço a descida para os 1012 e retiro o substracto.

As anémonas foram retiradas definitivamente.

Aqui fica uma foto...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo 
 Como vais tirar o substrato?
 Se o aspirares com uma mangueira grossa talvez não levantes muito lixo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Como vais tirar o substrato?
>  Se o aspirares com uma mangueira grossa talvez não levantes muito lixo.


Já fiz isso numa parte do lado direito e resulta! Não pude tirar tudo porque não tinha água feita e não podia baixar mais a salinidade colocando água doce...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Diogo,

Sinto muito o que está acontecer com o teu aquário. 
Sou daqueles que leem muito no REEFORUM mas que poucos comentários fazem nele....Não para não omitir os meus erros (claro que todos cometemos erros, pois todos somos humanos), mas sim por não ter condiçoes para o fazer com mais frequencia.

O que te vou dizer poderá não alterar nada pois já começas-te o teu processo de tratamento.

Eu sou daqueles que sou contra qualquer introdução de quimicos ou outros produtos menos naturais.

Eu posso dizer que já tive o mesmos problema que tu, mas que por "sorte" ou não! resolvi o problema muito rápidamente.

No meu caso fiz várias trocas de água e aumentei a temperatura da água.

Fiquei cusioso quando li que notás-te este problema numa hora em que o teu aquário está normalmente com as luzes apagadas! Uma vez que ligas-te as luzes, não sei se notas-te se a temperatura aumentou 1 ou 2 graus? Dai talvez tenhas notado menos pontos brancos, pasadas algumas horas.

Eu tb introduzi no meu aquario dois camaroes dos que estão anexados em baixo.
Eles estão constantemente a saltar para cima do meus peixes e retiram todas as impuresas ou paracitas que eles teem. É um expectaculo de se ver.

Eu sou daqueles que aprecia as criticas de todos os membros deste forum, tenho pena é que não haja criticas ao meu aquário. Não sei se por falta de fotos....comentários.

Desejo as rápidas melhoras para o teu aquário.

P.S. A montipara que te comprei está cada vez maior e mais bonita.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola diogo
nao me leves a mal, mas
agora é que tens um fisch only
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
boa sorte para esse tratamento.
saudacoes amigas 
ingo

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Tudo isso está acontencedo devido a pressa e superpopulação de peixes

Se fosse levando o sistema com calma, adicionando os peixes aos poucos, esperar o sistema estabilizar, vc pouparia muitas vidas

Na minha modesta opinião, vc está cometendo erros de iniciante

A pressa é inimiga da perfeição

Esse tratamento será apena paliativo, não creio que seja a solução definitiva

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se de facto o tratamento não se revelar eficaz, avanço para uma solução mais drástica - o cobre!

Entretanto, aproveitando o facto de ter o aquário em hiposalinidade, situação ideal para fazer uma quarentena a um peixe - comprei um maravilhoso Pomacanthus chaethometopon...





Curiosamente, talvez pelo seu tamanho, o imperador não lhe ligou muito e a recepção foi dada pelo centropyge eibli...





Espero que corra bem!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Diogo.

-Sempre foste comprar o peixe que falamos a pouco á tarde "grande maluco". :JmdALEnvers:  
Eu se fosse a ti não ia para o cobre ,fazia o que o Rui disse para fazeres.Mas tu que mandas no teu aquario.

Ps:"Um conselho de amigo " nos proximos 2 meses não entres em nenhuma loja porque estas com o vicio de pricipiante e isto´pode-se tornar-se grave.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Diogo,

Penso que devias pensar em limitar danos e não em meter mais peixes

Tens um aquário em tratamento e com peixes debilitados, o que não é o mesmo que ter um conjunto de peixes sãos em quarentena

Acho muito bem que estejas a fazer o tratamento em hiposalinidade (por isso o sugeri), mas os teus peixes não estão (ainda) tratados, muito menos livres de perigo. Acho um erro crasso meter mais um. Especialmente um anjo !

Não te esqueças que tens um aquário de 500 litros e não de 5.000. Não tens qualquer hipótese de manter 4 anjos grandes nesse aquário. Estás a "pedir" por mais problemas

Controla esse ímpeto, Diogo !

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Diogo
 O peixe é lindo e o teu argumento tem alguma logica fica tambem com a quarentena feita.
 Agora manter 4 anjos a longo prazo nesse aqua não sei,talvez tenhas de arranjar um maior.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

épa ou Diogo começo a ficar xateado!! :Icon Cry:  
lol
cada vez que vejo um peixe que gosto tu vais la e pimba compras-o :Coradoeolhos:  

esse xethomethopon tava na aquaplante nao tava???
tive mesmo numa anxia de o trazer mas contive-me pois nao tenho condiçoes para o manter neste momento!! vou restruturar o aquario primeiro!!
agora pa finalizar so falta mesmo o piglophithes????  :Coradoeolhos:  

cumprimentos e vai relatando a experiencia entre anjos! boa sorte

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

para tantos peixes num aquario de 500L acho que nao era má ideia colocares mais um escumador no sistema :Admirado:    e um ozonizador ligado 24h por dia tambem nao era má ideia para acabar de vez com essa infecçao que tens no aquario

boa sorte com a recuperaçao

ps: so uma pergunta, qual a litragem total de circulaçao que tens no aquario?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu sei que os peixes não estão em forma, mas também penso que será a melhor altura para colocar mais um que pretendia colocar de qualquer forma. O xanthometopon era um peixe que ambicionava ter.

Devo relembrar que o peixe maior que tenho é o imperador e não tem mais de 13 cm. Os outros 2 e não 3 são o trimaculatos que tem o mesmo tamanho que o xanthometopon (talvez uns 8 cm). Não quero com isto menosprezar o que dizem, até porque sei que têm razão. Apenas acho que para já os consigo manter a todos.

Estou plenamente convencido que o xanthometopon nem vai apanhar o parasita... mas mantenho, como sempre, todos informados dos desenvolvimentos. Devo dizer-Vos que me preocupa mais a saúde do imperador... que hoje apesar de não apresentar manchas exteriores, me parece muito parado e com a respiração um pouco ofegante - o que poderá indicar alguma infecção!

Deixo-Vos duas fotos. A primeira, mais uma de um peixe muito fotogénico e a segunda onde podem ver a relação de tamanho enter o xanthometopon e o trimaculatos...





Nuno - o meu escumador dá para aquários até 1500 litros e tenho um ozonizador ligado desde que comecei com os peixes - o ORP está a 400!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas diogo 
ja se nota ai umas pequenas mazelas no xethomethopon ou é impressao minha??
foi difixil a introduçao por parte do trimaculatus e do eibli??

cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Estou plenamente convencido que o xanthometopon nem vai apanhar o parasita... 
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


  Ele vai apanhar o parasita.Só que não vai ser tanto afectado como os outros pois só o vai apanhar agora.
  O problema é os outros e acho que um tratamento de 40 dias é muito tempo principalmente se estiverem com as branquias afectadas

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O problema é os outros e acho que um tratamento de 40 dias é muito tempo principalmente se estiverem com as branquias afectadas


Se assim não for não se quebra o ciclo do parasita.




> boas diogo 
> ja se nota ai umas pequenas mazelas no xethomethopon ou é impressao minha??
> foi difixil a introduçao por parte do trimaculatus e do eibli??


A dificuldade foi apenas com o eibli que foi passar uns dias à sump!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tenho pena pelo desenvolvimento do teu aquário Diogo, mas tens capacidade para dar a volta por cima.

Boa sorte! :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Olá,
> 
> Eu sei que os peixes não estão em forma, mas também penso que será a melhor altura para colocar mais um que pretendia colocar de qualquer forma. O xanthometopon era um peixe que ambicionava ter.
> 
> Devo relembrar que o peixe maior que tenho é o imperador e não tem mais de 13 cm. Os outros 2 e não 3 são o trimaculatos que tem o mesmo tamanho que o xanthometopon (talvez uns 8 cm). Não quero com isto menosprezar o que dizem, até porque sei que têm razão. Apenas acho que para já os consigo manter a todos.


Diogo,

O Chaetodonplus mesoleucus é o 4ª anjo a que me referia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> O Chaetodonplus mesoleucus é o 4ª anjo a que me referia


Tens razão! Mas não me parece que o mesoleucos cresça tanto como dizem nos livros (17 cm) - nunca vi nenhum maior que o meu!

De qualquer forma os peixes parecem-me francamente melhores. Tirando o zanclus que morreu e as anthias que de alguma forma não me parecem estar a aguentar a hiposalinidade, os restantes não apresentam já qualquer marca do parasita.









O Pomacanthus xanthometopon está já a comer e sem qualquer sinal de infecção.



E a foto geral da praxe...



Como podem verificar o eibli ainda não habita as instalações principais e as anthias estão escondidas no único sitio possível - atrás das bombas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Diogo,

tive a matutar a ideia do ictio e tenho uma dúvida que se calhar podem-me ajudar....será que o teu esforço de tentar aniquilar o parasita resulta em 100%?! ...Pergunto isto pelo facto deu usares água natural (tal como eu e muitos outros), ao utilizar a água natuarl não irás re-introduzir o parasita? ou as hipoteses de isso acontecer são infímas?!

Esta dúvida surgiu-me pelo facto de estar a iniciar um novo aquário e estava com a ideia de começar a fazer um tratamento de hiposalinidade nos peixes qeue fossem para lá!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Bruno,




> será que o teu esforço de tentar aniquilar o parasita resulta em 100%?! ...Pergunto isto pelo facto deu usares água natural (tal como eu e muitos outros), ao utilizar a água natuarl não irás re-introduzir o parasita? ou as hipoteses de isso acontecer são infímas?!


Não sou especialista, mas penso que o parasita tem como portador os peixes e não a água!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Se não estou em erro...

O peixe é o hospedeiro, mas há fases "livres" da vida do parasita em que este está na água ou alojado em rocha/substracto. Se, porém, não tiver um hospedeiro onde se fixar, termina essa fase livre o parasita acaba por morrer.

Considerando o ciclo de vida do parasita, são apontadas 5 semanas de tratamento como um periodo seguro para a sua irradicação.

Por isso se pode "tratar" um aquário, deixando-o sem peixes durante esse período ou tratar a água onde estão os peixes, criando condições (cobre ou hipo) para que o parasita morra na sua fase livre e, consequentemente, não se reproduza.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

> Se não estou em erro...
> 
> O peixe é o hospedeiro, mas há fases "livres" da vida do parasita em que este está na água ou alojado em rocha/substracto. Se, porém, não tiver um hospedeiro onde se fixar, termina essa fase livre o parasita acaba por morrer.
> 
> Considerando o ciclo de vida do parasita, são apontadas 5 semanas de tratamento como um periodo seguro para a sua irradicação.
> 
> Por isso se pode "tratar" um aquário, deixando-o sem peixes durante esse período ou tratar a água onde estão os peixes, criando condições (cobre ou hipo) para que o parasita morra na sua fase livre e, consequentemente, não se reproduza.


Olá joão,

mas no caso de se ter um aquário estabelecido e sem o parasita, pode haver o caso da introdução do mesmo pelo uso de água natural? ou a probabilidade disso acontecer é infíma? Será que existe cryptocarion em águas com a temperatura da nossa costa?!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bruno

Não tenho a certeza sobre o grau de probabilidades pelo que prefiro não "mandar um bitaite"

----------


## Nuno Silva

Parece-me muito baixo ou inexistente.

Tenho a sensação de ter lido que o cryptocarion é um parasita tropical

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

na minha ideia é impossível erradicar de vez com o  cryptocarion

talvez seria depois de se fazer um tratamento como o Diogo

mas nunca mais poderíamos comprar um peixe novo

não há quem tenha paciência para fazer em todos os peixes novos que se compram 40 dias de tratamento
basta comprar um peixe com  parasitas que dependendo das condições do aquário ou do peixe se multiplicam num abrir e fechar de olhos 
nesta minha nova montagem tive muitas mortes por cryptocarion

mais por minha cabeça do que propriamente com a doença
na minha ideia esta é uma doença que sempre teremos em aquários
é como a gripe em humanos, impossível de curar,mas só depende de nós para virar algo muito mais grave (aquario novo, muito peixe ,comprar em todo o lado,não resistir só porque o peixe é bonito)entre outras coisas 

é uma doença que se o peixe estiver bem e a comer rapidamente passa em dias,ainda que fique com o parasita, em nada os prejudica 

só para terem uma ideia do que digo passo a explicar o que me aconteceu

quando fiz esta montagem já tinha uma ideia de todos os peixes que queria meter
foi mesmo muito azar fazer uma visita pelas lojas do costume e logo terem todos os peixes que tinha pensado
num sábado só comprei 14 peixes de 4 lojas diferentes vindos sabe-se lá de onde
resultado uma crise de  cryptocarion de onde se salvou uns 8

quinze dias depois comprei de uma vez um japonicus um lineatus e um flavens
claro que ganharam de novo  cryptocarion,mas como o aquário já estava mais estável e com uma boa alimentação, tive sorte e estavam todos a comer vem, quase passou e estava resumido a uns pontitos que mal se viam  

mas isso era se não fosse a outra loja no fim de semana e estava lá um locusternon a comer muito bem e totalmente limpinho 

claro que não resisti :Whistle:  
mal chegou a casa pegou a porrada com o japonicus  :SbRequin2:  

dois dias depois até metia dó de ver,completamente carregados de pontos brancos,a claro está morreram os dois
o lineatus e o flavens lá foram resistindo e hoje estão porque como disse já estavam a comer muito bem e resistiram

este sábado passado fui a didos farm e comprei lá um japonicus e desta vez meti num refugio que estava desde o inicio preparado para isso,mas que nunca usei :Pracima:   porque isto de saber toda a teoria não quer dizer que se  ponha em pratica :SbSourire2:  
nestes casos é o que mais falta faz :SbOk2: 

desde sábado tenho alimentado o peixe 4 vezes ao dia usando todas as comidas que tenho :SbOk2:  
hoje de manha cheguei ao aquário e ele estava carregado de pontos brancos
a noite quando cheguei quase nenhum pontos se via no peixe e quase de certeza que nos próximos dias desaparece o resto (quase :Whistle:  ) 

se tivesse feito isso com todos os peixes que comprei tinha poupado muito dinheiro e desanimação porque quem gosta disto independentemente do dinheiro gasto não gosta de ver peixes a morrer 

acho que montar um aquário depois se  já ter tido um xpto :Coradoeolhos:  é muito pior do que começar do inicio porque aumenta a ansiedade de se ter de novo o que já se teve :Admirado:  

não fica aqui nada de novo,nem nenhum tratamento milagroso apenas a experiência que foi adquirindo neste mundo dos salgados

para mim cryptocarion impossível de arradicar ,temos é de  aprender a viver com ela

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Obrigado pelo teu testemunho. De facto é complicado de irradicar o crypto dos nossos aquários mas penso que a melhor forma (e que estou convencido que funciona, pois tem em conta o ciclo do parasita) é mesmo a hiposalinidade. De fcato nem todos estão dispostos a fazer o que eu fiz... retirei toda a RV, todo o substracto e fiquei apenas com os peixes, vidro, água e bombas. Vai ficar assim até ao início de Janeiro.

Como sabes quando montei a primeira vez este aquário tive também uma grave crise de crypto que me matou mais de metade dos peixes. Na altura os outros resistiram e ficaram curados porque a RV e grande parte da água era do meu anterior aquário e depressa este estabilizou. Desta vez como retirei muita RV e coloquei muitos peixes não havia outra solução que não fosse tão drástica como a que tomei.

Estou convencido, até pelo desenvolvimentos desta semana que vai resultar.
Deixo-Vos um link que me deixaram no Reefcentral em relação ao tratamento por hiposalinidade, onde fica bem claro como tudo funciona...

http://www.petsforum.com/personal/t...posalinity.html

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Uma pergunta Diogo: que potência tem o teu UV e qual a velocidade do fluxo?

Já tive 2 casos desses no meu nano logo no início e como tinha um UV de 36Watts à mão, usei-o. Como o aquário é pequeno, o UV também provocou uma rápida subida de temperatura, coisa que não me tinha lembrado. Se o cryptocarion se portar como o ictio de água doce, o que aconteceu é que a subida de temperatura fez o parasita entrar na fase livre. Em menos de duas horas os peixes estavam limpos e como o UV estava brutalmente sobre-dimensionado mesmo com um fluxo muito reduzido, a água passou toda várias vezes pelo UV. 

Pelo que sei, o UV funciona destruindo e danificando o material genético dos organismos e quanto maiores os organismos, maior a carga de UV necessária pra acabar com eles e parece-me que é o caso do cryptocarion.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Uma pergunta Diogo: que potência tem o teu UV e qual a velocidade do fluxo?


A minha UV tem 55W e tenho uma bomba de 200 litros/hora a alimentá-la. Sei que ajuda mas não é suficiente.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva Diogo,

Desculpa mas tenho uma dúvida:

Sem rocha nem substrato como é filtrada a água? Ligaste algum filtro exterior?

Boa continuação :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Sem rocha nem substrato como é filtrada a água? Ligaste algum filtro exterior?


Tenho um filtro externo com uma parte do substracto lá dentro. Além disso tenho filtração mecânica na queda de água para a sump com um saco de 400 microns. Mantenho o Carvão e o ozonizador.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

entao Diogo como vai esse tratamento? :Admirado:  

Nao desanimes isto sao apenas "provas" que um aquariofilista tem de superar

Força. Abraço

----------


## Joel Junior

Olá Diogo, tenho acompanhado este tópico e quero dizer que sinto muito pelas perdas, mas não desanimes, tenho certeza que vai ficar muito legal. 
Aproveito para dizer que tbm estou transformando o meu em FOWLR tbm, só que vou deixar alguns corais, como discossomas, Sarciophytum e GSP e outras coisitas, acho que devem ajudar para o maior conforto dos peixes e assim diminuir o stress, que para mim é a maior causa destas infestações de doenças, fica aí uma sugestão ok? :SbOk2:  

Grande abraço,

Joel

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas Vossas palavras. 
Passadas que estão 2 semanas desde que iniciei o tratamento, mantendo a salinidade em 1.009 ppm e uma temperatura quase constante de 28ºC, desde então, o ponto de situação é o seguinte:

O Pomachantus xanthometopon (mais uma morte sem explicação - depois de estar a comer muito bem e bem integrado, simplesmente morreu  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  ) O Chaetodon punctofasciatus também morreu - admito que pudesse ter infecções internas que o debilitaram. Apesar de estar a comer, estava a ficar magro! Morreu ainda 1 Pseudoanthia bicolor - não me parece que aguentem bem a hiposalinidade. As 2 restantes estão bastante mal. Perdi também 3 ocellaris - estavam bastante afectados e provavelmente nao aguentaram o tratamento.

Os restantes peixes parecem-me em muito boa forma e admito não vir a ter mais mortes! :Admirado:  Aqui fica a listagem dos sobreviventes:

1 Pomacanthus imperador
1 Apolemicthys trimaculatus 
1 Chaetodontoplus mesoleucos
1 Centropyge eibli
2 Chaetodon auriga
2 Chrysyptera cyanea (donzelas)
4 Amphyprion ocellaris
1 Salaria fasciatus

Aqui ficam algumas fotos...



O imperador está com muito melhor cor, tendo ficado com diversas marcas na cabeça. Parecem as marcas com que os discus ficam (tipo buraco na cabeça).



O trimaculatus tem crescido bastante e embora considerado um especime dificil de manter foi o único que nunca apanhou crypto.





O mesoleucos não tem crescido muito - embora indicado como podendo atingir os 17 cm, eu fico com grandes dúvidas!



Os 2 auriga recuperaram na totalidade e estão agora com cores brilhantes. Ambos cresceram muito! Na foto geral, facilmente se percebe a sua relação de tamanho com o imperador. Estão ambos muito maiores...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Matias Gomes

Diogo confesso que me deu uma tristeza em saber que desmontou seu reef, e mais triste ainda em ver todos os problemas que está passando e desejo que se resolva tudo, assim como vc costumo mostrar meus erros e já fui muito criticado por isso, mas espero sempre que meus erros ajude alguém a não cometer os mesmos, parabéns pela dedicação, e não poderia deixar de fazer essa brincadeira com o amigo rss.

Foto de antes



foto depois rss

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Brincadeirinha feia...!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   A decisão de desmontar o reef não foi fácil, mas foi tomada conscientemente. 

Em relação ao imperador e depois de uma dica no Reefcentral, penso que ele terá "Head and Lateral Line Erosion" (HLLE). Aqui fica uma foto e o link para o Artigo de Steven Pro.



http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-06/sp/index.php

Um avez que a água está num estado irreprensível e o stress não posso por agora evitar, vou voltar a acrescentar alho na comida...!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Matias Gomes

Eu tenho um grande amigo Alexandre Talarico que tem uma fazenda de corais em São Paulo com uns 40 mil litros de agua no total, ele consegue curar a Head and Lateral Line Erosion apenas tirando o peixe do reef onde está e colocando ele dentro do tanque de propagação de corais, ele diz que a principal causa da doença da linha lateral é o stress e que o peixe ficando em um local grande e socegado com uma grande quantidade de micro vida ele acaba se curando sozinho, da ultima vez que estive lá tinha um Purple tang com a doença dentro do tanque.
Da proxima vez que for lá vou ver se teve melhoras nas condições do peixe.
Em fevereiro de 2008 vou desmontar meu reef para montar um do mesmo tamanho só que mais largo, já estou preocupado desde hoje rsss.

Um abraço e boa sorte na recuperação do peixe, desculpe a brincadeira.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A duas semanas do fim do tratamento, aqui ficam umas fotos dos peixes...















Parecem-me estar todos bem. Pensei em manter o aquário em hiposalinidade quando fizer de novo a decoração - o que acham?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Não sei o que poderás ganhar com isso, Diogo. 
Porque é que colocas essa possibilidade?
Bem, se fizeres o novo layout todo com rocha morta, não sei.... mas continuo a não ver nenhuma vantagem para a bicharada, em continuares mais uma semana (ou o tempo que demorares a fazer o layout) em hiposalinidade.

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não sei o que poderás ganhar com isso, Diogo. 
> Porque é que colocas essa possibilidade?
> Bem, se fizeres o novo layout todo com rocha morta, não sei.... mas continuo a não ver nenhuma vantagem para a bicharada, em continuares mais uma semana (ou o tempo que demorares a fazer o layout) em hiposalinidade.


Coloco essa hipotese porque os peixes estão muito bem e em hiposalinidade a osmoregulação é facilitada. Porquê mudar??!

De qualquer forma o tratamento só acaba no iníco de Janeiro e tenciono colocar apenas reefplates vindos da Aquaristic. A parte biológica não me preocupa, porque tenciono manter o filtro externo a funcionar. O actual refúgio será à partida convertido para um aqua de quarentena.


Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Então como andam esses peixes?
Se precisares de alguma ajuda já sabes conta comigo, nem que seja para acarretar com jerricans e areia.
Abraço

Bernardo

P.S- fotografias dos meninos(peixes)?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Mais uma má notícia...!! :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
Desta vez o magnífico imperador que morreu na vespera de Natal. Não vejo nenhuma razão para o sucedido, mas sinceramente, já não estranho nada. Está tudo a correr mal mesmo...

Acreditem que já ponderei seriamente em desmontar o aquário de vez!

Entretanto e apenas para compor um pouco o aspecto da coisa, coloquei alguns reefplates recentemente adquiridos na Bubbleshop. Aqui fica a foto geral...



Comecei já a subir lentamente a salinidade - coloquei água salgada na reposição.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Repor a água evaporada com água salgada é uma muito boa forma de subir a salinidade sem causar stress osmótico.

Os reef Plates além do efeito estético são muito bons para diminuir um pouo o stress a que os peixes devem estar sujeitos devido a estarem num aquario «nú». Acho que isso explicará algumas das mortes mais recentes.

Começa a meter isso cheio de rochas e algas :SbOk: 

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,




> Os reef Plates além do efeito estético são muito bons para diminuir um pouo o stress a que os peixes devem estar sujeitos devido a estarem num aquario «nú». Acho que isso explicará algumas das mortes mais recentes.


Sem dúvida! Infelizmente não fui capaz de as evitar. Veremos o que o futuro me reserva...! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  





> Começa a meter isso cheio de rochas e algas


Rocha em principio não coloco mais. Algas só quando a salinidade estiver em condições. Ainda não sei o que colocar - todas as que experimentei, por uma razão ou outra não resultaram!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boas Diogo.

Que pena o Imperador, era realmente um magnífico exemplar... :SbOk:  

Olha o nosso semicirculatos vai ficar aí muito bem no meio dessa reefplates.

Abraço. :Xmascheers:   :SbOk:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Olha o nosso semicirculatos vai ficar aí muito bem no meio dessa reefplates.


Pois... agora vai ficar melhor! Sem competição à altura. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Diogo,

Acho que não será dificil conseguires bons resultados com algas do género caulerpa. Tens muitas espécies bem bonitas e que darão um toque super natural ao sistema. Vais colocar areão fininho certo? Não vais colocar rocha viva?acho que o aquário sairá a perder se não colocares uma boa dose de rocha viva no display principal.

Vou procurar uns links de uns aquários cheios de algas, bem bonitos. Ainda vou fazer um desse género mas para cavalos marinhos.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## João Castelo

Diogo,

Desejo-te força para continuares esse teu projecto e não desistas dele.

Caso esteja ao meu alcance qualquer ajuda , dispõe.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 2 pelo apoio.




> Vais colocar areão fininho certo? Não vais colocar rocha viva?acho que o aquário sairá a perder se não colocares uma boa dose de rocha viva no display principal.


Em principio vou colocar aragamax (mas ainda não tenho essa decisão tomada). Quanto à RV, essa não vou colocar - a parte biológica está a ser garantida por filtros externos e será reforçada pelo Refúgio.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Diogo.

Penso que desestir é ultima coisa que podes fazer agora depois de tantas afirmações que fizeste no principio desta montagem. :yb668:  
Deves mostrar que aprendeste com os teus erros e desta vez escolher bem os peixes e ver bem quantos peixes vais colocar sem causar mortes.

Tu tens um aquario pequeno e por isso estas limitado e já que não podes fazer um maior ,deves conhecer os teus limites.

Deverias escolher uns 10 ou 12 peixes raros e com bonitas cores para dar vida ao aquario e parar por ai ,porque o vicio que tiveste no principio de comprar quase todos os peixes da loja foi o causador de tantas mortes.

Tens ai um refugio cheio de vida que pode ser util no aquario principal.
 -Eu colocava tudo o que esta no refugio no aquario e esperar que essa rocha morta se torne viva e só depois iria comprar mais peixes.


PS: se precisares de ajuda ,sabes que podes contar comigo. :SbOk:  


Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Diogo,

Acho que fazes mal em não colocar rocha viva no display principal. Quando se quer ter muitos peixes acho que não se deve facilitar.

Ao contrário do Rogério acho que devias manter o refúgio separado por segurança, como um backup se as coisas não correrem bem. 

Aqui fica um site onde podes ver verdadeiros jardins marinhos, neste caso para cavalos marinhos, mas que se adaptam bem a peixes. É impressionante a variedade de algas... só dá para imaginar a variedade de crustáceos que andarão ali pelo meio... uma verdadeira fábrica de alimento vivo e ao mesmo tempo um filtro 100% eficaz. 

http://www.seahorses.de/index.htm

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Joel Junior

Fala Diogo, tô com o pessoal, não desiste não, tenho certeza que daqui a alguns meses este aqua vai ser referencia de FO. Mas tbm colocaria algumas rochas vivas aí....

Outro link de marinhos plantados:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-04/sl/index.php

Abração

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Acreditem que aprendi com os erros e além do Semicirculatos que comprei ao Bruno, não tenciono fazer muitas mais aquisições. Vou deixar o aquário criar a sua própria estabilidade e tentar não fazer mais asneiras.

Neste momento tenho os seguintes peixes:

2 Chaetodon auriga
1 Chaetodonplus mesoleucos
1 Apolemicthys trimaculatus
1 Salaria fasciatus
4 Amphiprion ocellaris (1 casal)
2 Chrysyptera cyanea (casal)

Tenho assim 11 peixes, sendo que 6 deles são pequenos - penso que com a entrada do semicirculatos não tenha muito mais margem de manobra!

Quanto à RV em principio não vou colocar - penso que num aquário só com peixes posso suprimir esse importante aliado, tendo em conta que tenho uma boa DSB no refúgio, muitas algas e os filtros com o subtrato antigo e com Carvão Activado.

Veremos...!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Diogo,

Só agora é que me lembrei de perguntar mas, estás a usar ozono? O Ozono não ajudará a iliminar a doença?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,




> Só agora é que me lembrei de perguntar mas, estás a usar ozono? O Ozono não ajudará a iliminar a doença?


Como poderás observar no meu setup tenho um ozonizador de 300 mg/l que me garante uma ORP constante de 400.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

No fim-de-semana passado, finalmente fui buscar o semicirculatos a casa do Bruno e depois de uma aclimatização demorada, coloquei-o no aquário. Pelo seu tamanho e grande momento de forma não foi sequer incomodado pelos residentes. A verdade é que passadas 2 horas o peixe começou com um comportamento muito estranho, respirando ofegantemente e nadando de lado - morreu passadas 12 horas! :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Já tinha feito testes à água no dia anterior, mas depressa voltei a fazer e não consigo arranjar justificação para o sucedido. Todos os outros peixes estão em grande forma e não se comportaram sequer de uma forma estranha. Alguém tem alguma pista para o que possa ter acontecido???!!!

Obrigado e um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Diogo

Tive oportunidade de visualizar o teu aquário quando fui a tua casa comprar a bomba de reposição da Tunze (osmoregulador), ainda tinhas um reef.

Tenho acompanhado o teu aquário e lamento profundamente o sucedido.

Não poderá ter sido diferenças de densidade dos aquas?

Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,




> Não poderá ter sido diferenças de densidade dos aquas?


Com o devido respeito, achas que deixava passar uma dessas??!! Os parâmetros no meu aquário estão equilibrados e os valores de densidade da água em que o peixe estava antes era igual - tive o cuidado de perguntar ao ex-dono e medir ao chegar a casa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> 
> 
> Com o devido respeito, achas que deixava passar uma dessas??!! Os parâmetros no meu aquário estão equilibrados e os valores de densidade da água em que o peixe estava antes era igual - tive o cuidado de perguntar ao ex-dono e medir ao chegar a casa.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



Boas, a meu ver tens uma vírus ou uma bactéria marada.

Eu sinceramente, se fosse eu pela pouca experiência que tenho nos salgados parava tudo.

Arranjava um novo aqua e alguma rocha viva e água " nova " e metia os peixes que restam nesse aqua com a devida aclimatização e depois desinfectava todo o sistema.

Isto é o que faria, não estou a referir que o que tens estado a fazer tem sido mal feito!!!!


Bom trabalho


Abrs

----------


## Matias Gomes

Diogo estamos totalmente suscetível aos mistérios do nosso Hobby, o meu eightline veio nadando no meio do reef e parece que teve um ataque cardíaco, virou de lado estremeceu e morreu, fiquei de boca aberta vendo isso, ele estava super saudável.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Diogo

Neste momento já me perdi no teu aqua...
Quantos e que peixes tens? Qual a tua densidade neste momento?

Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado aos 3 pelas Vossas intervenções.
Filipe - não acredito que tenha uma bactéria e muito menos um vírus porque tenho não só ozonizador como a UV de 54W ligada.




> Quantos e que peixes tens? Qual a tua densidade neste momento?


Neste momento tenho os seguintes peixes:

2 Chaetodon auriga
1 Chaetodonplus mesoleucos
1 Apolemicthys trimaculatus
4 Amphiprion ocellaris 
2 Chrysyptera cyanea

A densidade está a 1024.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Como podem ver neste tópico...

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....528#post102528

...vou vender quase todo o material e vivos. Vou fazer uma paragem nos salgados que por manifesta falta de tempo não tem sido mais do que um fracasso. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá Diogo,

Tenho pena mas compreendo.
Provavelmente também irei pelo mesmo caminho e descansar um pouco nos doces.
É suposto ser um hobby e não uma dor de cabeça.
Boas "férias" plos salgados e quando voltares volta com a força toda para nos surpreenderes positivamente com um grande e  bom projecto.
Abraço

Bernardo

P.S- obrigado por toda a ajuda etc nos salgados

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Diogo,

Sinto muito pelas tuas perdas e espero voltar a ver um novo aquario teu em breve. :Icon Cry:  

Espero que nao deixes de fazer as tuas criticas pois sempre as ache muito construtivas.
 :SbOk3:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Diogo :Olá:  
É a primeira vez q escrevo neste teu post, sinceramente, sempre achei este teu novo projeto do tipo - não é para deixar os salgados, mas quase - porque quem tinha um reef como o teu, não o desfazia para o pôr só de peixes... pessoalmente a beleza não tem nada a vêr com o anterior!
Entendo que tenhas tido demasiadas perdas, e isso desanima imenso, ainda para mais quando se trata de um aquariófilo com muitos anos de sucesso :Palmas:  
Portanto se na realidade não tens tempo para o hobby, era o que eu fazia, parar, e se houver oportunidade recomeçar, pois foi com aquariófilos com a experiência como a tua e de outros, na era do aquariófilia, que me ensinaram muito sobre os salgados :Pracima:  
como aqui já foi dito, nao deixes de fazer as tuas criticas porque é importante a opinião de alguém com a experiência e sabedoria dos salgados!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Obrigado pelas Vossas palavras! Não vou fugir, nem imigrar - vou apenas fazer ma pausa.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Lamento sinceramente que assim seja Diogo. Mas como eu sempre digo há outras prioridades na vida que se têm que seguir.
Faço minhas as palavras do Rui Bessa: não deixes de colocar os teus comentários e criticas no Forum pois tu, pelo menos para mim, és umas das referencias do mesmo. 
Eu, pessoalmente, aprendi muito contigo e quero continuar a aprender.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Boas diogo ,eu sei o que isso e , eu proprio durante muitos anos (so 14) fui uns dos 1º do Algarve a criar Discus , sempre com susesso , ate que um dia começou tudo a dar apara o torto porque? ,ninguem sabe ,parametros normais Ph , temp etc etc ,ate que parei por uns tempos depois voltei ha 3 meses e tudo corre bem novamente , isto tudo para te dizer que as vezes uma pausa.
um abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas Diogo.

Já que tens intenção de ir para os Malawis, pode ser uma boa ideia investigares os Tanganyikas.

Um aquário que não te ia dar trabalho nenhum era um aquário de multies e cyprichomis. Seguir os multies num aquário desse tamanho ia ser como ver um jogo de civilization, com 2 grandes cidades e umas comunidades mais pequenas. Têm é que ser multies, os similis só formam núcleos familiares. 

Mas era um abandono total da cor no aquário.

----------


## Robson Junior

Ficou legal essa foto...

----------

